# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Նոր օպերացիա «Վրաստանում լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալում»

## Artgeo

Եվ այսպես, երեկվանից սկսած կարելի է բացված համարել Ռուսաստանի հակաիշխանական գործողությունների նոր էտապը Վրաստանում: Ուղիղ, առանց որևէ փոփոխության ներկայացնում եմ Լավրովի խոսքերը. «Надеюсь, что у Грузии будет первое лицо, которое сможет уважать собственный народ, соседей и сумеет наладить отношения. »: 
Հիշեցնեմ, որ Ռուսաստանը 2003 թվականից սկսած բազմաթիվ փորձեր է արել Վրաստանում ընտրված նախագահին հեռացնելու համար՝ դրանք և՛ տնտեսական լծակներն էին՝ գազատարի պայթեցում, բորժոմիի արգելում, վրացական նարնջի ու մանդարինի արգելում, Վրաստանի քաղաքացիների բեռնատար ինքնաթիռով վտարում երկրից, և՛ քաղաքական լծակները՝ տարբեր միջազգային ատյաններում մշտական պատերազմ, տարատեսակ հարցերի վետոներ, 2007 թվականի նոյեմբերին Վրաստանում ակցիաների անուղղակի ֆինանսավորում և աջակցում և այլն, ինչպես նաև այլ կեղտոտ պիառ ակցիաները ուղղված Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ նախագահի անձի հասցեին՝ հիշենք ինտերնետով և այլ ԶԼՄ-ներով տարածվող կեղտոտ տեղեկությունները: Սակայն չհասնելով նպատակին այս միջոցներով, Ռուսաստանը դիմեց ծայրահեղ միջոցին՝ պատերազմին, ինչը նույնպես անհաջող անցավ: Կրեմլը ճանաչեց Հարավային Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան՝ մեկուսացնելով ինքն իրեն ու մնալով այնպիսի երկրի հետ ինչպիսին է Նիգերիան և տերորիստական ԽԱՄԱՍ խմբավորումը: Ոչ մի ցիլիվ պետություն համարյա մեկ տարի անց չի ճանաչել Վրաստանի մաս կազմող տարածքները: 
Եվ այսպես, ապրիլի 9-ից Ռուսաստանը սկսում է նոր օպերացիա, արդեն բացահայտ և ուղիղ աջակցելով և ֆինանսավորելով սեփական ագենտներին: Կհաջողվի՞ արդյոք այս փարձը: Հուսով եմ, որ ոչ: 
Աստված պահապան լինի ազատության ու ժողովրդավարության համար պայքարող մարդկանց, կարևորը չընկչճվել ու չստրկանալն է արտաքին օկուպացիոն ուժերին:

----------


## Elmo

Ռուսներն էին գազով ու մահակներով վրաստանի ընդիմությունը ցրում: Թե՞ Սահակաշվիլին էր ռուս ընդիմադիրներին ծեծում ու ցրում Թբիլիսիի փողոցներում: Նկարած ընտրություններով դառած նախահագը էնքան ա լեգիտիմ ինչքան Սերժը , ու Վրաստանի ընդիմությունը էնքան ա ռուսների հովանավորության տակ, ինչքան մերը՝ հրեաների:

----------

Dragon (29.03.2009), Արիացի (22.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Եթե լավ հիշենք Վլադ Լիստյեվի սպանությունը, Բերեզովսկուն, Բատարկացիշվիլուն և կո-յին ու այն, որ ընդդիմությունը ֆինանսավորվում էր Պատարկացիշվիլուց. «Ես չեմ խնայի վերջին թեթրին էլ Սահակաշվիլուն հեռացնելու համար» ապա ամեն ինչ ակնհայտ է դառնում: 
Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը պայքարում է իր ազատության ու անկախության համար զինված հեղաշրջում իրականացրած բանդայի դեմ, իսկ Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը պայքարում է զինված հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարած բանդայի դեմ: Հիշեցնեմ նաև, որ Վրաստանում ագրեսիվ ու զինված ցուցարարներին ցրելուց չի մահացել և ոչ մի մարդ, իսկ Հայաստանում խաղաղ ցուցարարներին ցրելու ժամանակ մահացել է 10 անմեղ հայ: Սահակաշվիլին ցրելուց հետո հրաժարական է տվել, Սերժը քառսունքի օրը քեֆ-ուրախություն արել: 
 Կարծում եմ որևէ զուգահեռներ տանելն անիմաստ է: Փորձերն անիմաստ:

----------


## Marduk

Artgeo




> կարևորը չընկչճվել ու չստրկանալն է արտաքին օկուպացիոն ուժերին:


Իսկ օկուպացիոն ուժերին սեփական երկրի էլցանցը վաճառելը դա դավաճանություն չի՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ օկուպացիոն ուժերին սեփական երկրի էլցանցը վաճառելը դա դավաճանություն չի՞


Վրաստանը ժողովրդավար ազատ տնտեսությամբ երկիր է, ցանկացած մասնավոր ձեռնարկություն կարող է Վրաստանում բիզնես սկսել: Բիզնես սկսելու հեշտությամբ Վրաստանը 18-րդ տեղն է գրավում ամբողջ աշխարհում՝ առաջ անցնելով շատ Եվրոպական երկրներից:

----------


## Elmo

> Վրաստանը ժողովրդավար ազատ տնտեսությամբ երկիր է, ցանկացած մասնավոր ձեռնարկություն կարող է Վրաստանում բիզնես սկսել: Բիզնես սկսելու հեշտությամբ Վրաստանը 18-րդ տեղն է գրավում ամբողջ աշխարհում՝ առաջ անցնելով շատ Եվրոպական երկրներից:


Արթուր ջան դու էդ հարցում անաջառ չես, դրա համար քո հետ վիճելը մի չիք անիմաստ եմ համարում: Դու ռուսների նկատմամբ պարզ արտահայտվող հակակրանք ունես, ու Վրաստանի քաղաքացի ես: Դու չէս կարա էդ հարցին սառը նայես: Բայց արի ասեմ, որ փոքր երկրները միշտ էլ եղել են մեծերի կռվախնձոր: Ու ստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա:
Տարբերությունը մեծ չի լինել ԱՄՆ-ի կամ ՆԱՏՕ-ի լծի տակ, թե Ռուսաստանի: Երևի միակ տարբերությունն են ա, որ Ռուսները անխնա են կթում, առանց կերակրելու, իսկ նրանք գոնե կերակրում են, հետո կթում: Կարծեմ էդ քո խոսքերն եմ կրկնում:

----------

Dragon (29.03.2009), Norton (23.03.2009), Արիացի (22.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթուր ջան դու էդ հարցում անաջառ չես, դրա համար քո հետ վիճելը մի չիք անիմաստ եմ համարում: Դու ռուսների նկատմամբ պարզ արտահայտվող հակակրանք ունես, ու Վրաստանի քաղաքացի ես: Դու չէս կարա էդ հարցին սառը նայես: Բայց արի ասեմ, որ փոքր երկրները միշտ էլ եղել են մեծերի կռվախնձոր: Ու ստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա:
> Տարբերությունը մեծ չի լինել ԱՄՆ-ի կամ ՆԱՏՕ-ի լծի տակ, թե Ռուսաստանի: Երևի միակ տարբերությունն են ա, որ Ռուսները անխնա են կթում, առանց կերակրելու, իսկ նրանք գոնե կերակրում են, հետո կթում: Կարծեմ էդ քո խոսքերն եմ կրկնում:


Չէ, իմ խոսքերն էնա, որ ցանկացած ազգ, պետություն ազատ է ընտրելու ում ստրկանալ: Ինչ խոսք ԱՄՆ-ն իրավունք չուներ Իրաք ներխուժելու, նույնքան, որքան Ռուսաստանը չուներ Վրաստան ներխուժելու: Եթե Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը դեմ չէ, որ հայկական գույքը տրվի ռուսական պարտքի դիմաց, ապա Աստծու սիրուն դա միայն ու միայն հայերի գործն է: Իսկ եթե Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը չի ուզում Ռուսաստանի տակ պառկել, դա էլ իրենց գործն ու իրավունքն է: Երկակի ստանդարտներ կիռարել չի կարելի: Ժողովուրդավար երկրում ժողովուրդն է որոշում երբ ու ինչ անել: Լավրովների կամ պետռուշկաների խոսքերը ասնավանի չեն: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ անաչառությանը, ապա ես պատրաստ եմ լսել ցանկացած հիմնավոր հակափաստարկ, բանավիճել ու իմ տեսանկյան փաստարկներ բերել: Անձամբ ես զերծ կմնամ անհիմն «անտեղյակ ես, անաչառ չես» փախչողական փաստարկներից: Ի դեպ, ռուսների նկատմամբ հակակրանք ես չունեմ, հակակրանք ունեմ Պուտինի ու իրա շայկայի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Elmo

> Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը չի ուզում Ռուսաստանի տակ պառկել, դա էլ իրենց գործն ու իրավունքն է:


Ուրեմն սարսափելի ոչինչ չի լինի: Առանց մեծամասնության ոչինչ չի լինում: Անձամբ ես չեմ հավատում որ Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ռուսամետ իշխանավորներ ա ուզում: Ինֆորմացիաս քիչ ա, բայց ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ուզում է ունենալ անկախ նախագահ: Ոչ ռուսամետ, ոչ ամերիկամետ:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.03.2009), Արիացի (22.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ուրեմն սարսափելի ոչինչ չի լինի: Առանց մեծամասնության ոչինչ չի լինում: :


լուրջ ես ասու՞մ
ուրեմն Հայաստանում էլ ես տականքների իշխանությունը ոչ թե լուծ ա այլ դեմոկրատական մեծամասնական իշխանություն հա՞  :Shok: 




> Անձամբ ես չեմ հավատում որ Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ռուսամետ իշխանավորներ ա ուզում: Ինֆորմացիաս քիչ ա, բայց ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ուզում է ունենալ անկախ նախագահ: Ոչ ռուսամետ, ոչ ամերիկամետ:


վրաստանի ժողովուրդը եթե այսքան բանից հետո որ իրա գլխին խաղացին ուզենա ռուսական գերիշխանությւոնը, ուրեմն լրիվ խփնված ազգ ա: երբ իրա երկիրը մասնատեցին ու խլեցին մի քանի կտոր, երբ իրա քաղաքացիներին համարյա անելանելի վիճակի մեջ դրին տարբեր ֆրոնտներում, երբ ռումբերը լցին իրանց գլխին, երբ Աջարիան հայ-հայ տանում էիր ու Վրաստանին մատնելով անխուսափոլի կործանման…

իսկ անկախ՞ ասում ես: դա հեքիաթների ոլորտից է, երբ գրետերությունը այս ռեգիոնում մենակ իրա ցամաքային զորքերի վրա ծախսում է Վրաստանի տարեկան բյուջեին համապատասխան գումար, ինչ՞ անկախության մասին ա խոսք գնում:
…
սա բավականին վիճելի հարց է, ու այժմ հակված եմ այն տեսակետին, որ ինչպես դարեր շարունակ, այս ռեգիոնի պետությունները պետք է հարեն երկու գերտերություններից մեկին, ու իրենց "թագը" ստանան նաև նրանից:
սա կարծում եմ մեծ կապ ունի տարածաշրջանի հետ:

----------


## Marduk

> Վրաստանը ժողովրդավար ազատ տնտեսությամբ երկիր է, ցանկացած մասնավոր ձեռնարկություն կարող է Վրաստանում բիզնես սկսել:


Աբսուրդ
Եթե Ռուսաստանը թշնամի է, իսկ դու Ռուսաստանին ես վաճառել քո էլցանցը նշանակում է դու դավաճանական քայլ ես արել:
Իսկ ամեն վրացի որ ամսվա վերջում գնում է ու վճարում է էլեկտրականության վարձը նույնպես կատարում է դավաճանական քայլ: Որովհետև այդ փողը ի վերջո գնում է Ռուսաստան:


  Այնպես որ այս բոլոր կոչերը ազատության մասին անհեթեթ են քանի դեռ դուք ձեր ձեռքով հարստացնում եք Ռուսաստանին:

----------

Dragon (29.03.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աբսուրդ
> Եթե Ռուսաստանը թշնամի է, իսկ դու Ռուսաստանին ես վաճառել քո էլցանցը նշանակում է դու դավաճանական քայլ ես արել:
> Իսկ ամեն վրացի որ ամսվա վերջում գնում է ու վճարում է էլեկտրականության վարձը նույնպես կատարում է դավաճանական քայլ: Որովհետև այդ փողը ի վերջո գնում է Ռուսաստան:
> 
> 
>   Այնպես որ այս բոլոր կոչերը ազատության մասին անհեթեթ են քանի դեռ դուք ձեր ձեռքով հարստացնում եք Ռուսաստանին:


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել։
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ ես կարող եմ դավաճան համարել
1. Թուրքական ապրանք գնողներին
2. Անթալիայում հանգստացողներին
3. Թուրքերի հետ բիզնեսով զբաղվողներին
4. ․․․
այսինքն` ամբողջ ազգին։

Հ․Գ․
Ինքս ինձ համարում եմ ռուսատյաց, քանի որ ամեն անգամ անկեղծորեն ուրախանում եմ ռուսաստանում կատարված ամեն պատահարի մասին լսելիս, ընդ որում նկատել եմ, որ ես սկսել եմ ռուս ազգին ավելի շատ ատել քան թուրքերին։
Թուրիքայում 1 հայի սպանեցին, այնպիսի աղմուկ բարձրացրեցին, ու նորմալ հետաքննություն են վարում (համենայն դեպս կողքից այդպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում), իսկ ռուսաստանում մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ հայ են սպանում` հիմնականում առանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկվելու։

----------


## Elmo

> Թուրիքայում 1 հայի սպանեցին, այնպիսի աղմուկ բարձրացրեցին, ու նորմալ հետաքննություն են վարում (համենայն դեպս կողքից այդպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում), իսկ ռուսաստանում մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ հայ են սպանում` հիմնականում առանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկվելու։


Հայաստանում քանի՞ հայ են սպանում առանց պատասխանատվության: Որ լավ հաշվենք, կարող ա Ռուսաստանում ավելի շատ հայ լինի, քան Հայաստանում:  Էդ էլ չափանիշ չի:




> լուրջ ես ասու՞մ
> ուրեմն Հայաստանում էլ ես տականքների իշխանությունը ոչ թե լուծ ա այլ դեմոկրատական մեծամասնական իշխանություն հա՞


Հայաստանում ուրիշ հարց ա: Հետո էլ եթե տականքները արդեն ունեն իշխանական լծակներ՝ ուրեմն ունեն տասնապատիկ առավելություն, իրանց մեծամասնություն պետք չի, կարան սարքեն ինչ ուզենան: Վրաստանի դեպքում լրիվ հակառակն ա: Գործող իշխանությունը ռուսատյաց ա:

----------


## Marduk

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել։
> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ ես կարող եմ դավաճան համարել
> 1. Թուրքական ապրանք գնողներին
> 2. Անթալիայում հանգստացողներին
> 3. Թուրքերի հետ բիզնեսով զբաղվողներին
> 4. ․․․
> այսինքն` ամբողջ ազգին։


Դու սխալ հասկացար տրամաբանությունը: *Հայաստանում կան բազմաթիվ մարդիկ որոնք Թուրքիային թշնամի չեն համարում*:  Եվ այդպիսի մարդիկ բավականին շատ են թե իշխանության թե ընդդիմության թե այլ խավերի մեջ: 
Եթե մարդը թշնամի չի համարում մի երկիր ապա ինչ դավաճանության մասին է խոսքը՞:
Բայց եթե քո երկիրը պաշտոնապես համարում է մի այլ երկրի թշնամի, խզում է դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները ու դրանից հետո հանդուրժում է թշնամական երկրի տնտեսական ներկայությունը ապա դա ՆՈՆՍԵՆՍ Է:

Դե հիմա պատկերացրու մենք Ադրբեջանի հետ կռվենք ու էդ մոմենտին էլ Ադրբեջանին լույսի փող վճարենք... Դա ինչ է՞

----------


## Elmo

*Marduk* մի քիչ սխալ համեմատություն արեցիր: Շատ չեմ ուզում մանրամասնել, բայց ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ քո ասածով չի: Մեկ Ռուսաստանին չարժե համեմատել Ադրբեջանի հետ, ու երկրորդն էլ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունները ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեն Ռուսաստան-Վրաստան հարաբերությունների հետ: Ու երորդն էլ Վրաստանը Ռուսաստանի հետ չի կարա պատերազմ անի, նույնիսկ 15 րոպե չի կարա պատերազմի: Դա լրիվ ուրիշ պատերազմ ա, լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակներով ու մեթոդներով: Դա Ռուսաստան Վրաստան պատերազմ չի: Ու ոնց որ բոլոր ստոր պատերազմներում, արանքում կռվողներին ոչինչ չի լինում՝ արդյունքում տուժում ա վրաց ժողովուրդը:

----------


## voter

> Եվ այսպես, երեկվանից սկսած կարելի է բացված համարել Ռուսաստանի հակաիշխանական գործողությունների նոր էտապը Վրաստանում: Ուղիղ, առանց որևէ փոփոխության ներկայացնում եմ Լավրովի խոսքերը. «Надеюсь, что у Грузии будет первое лицо, которое сможет уважать собственный народ, соседей и сумеет наладить отношения. »: 
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ Ռուսաստանը 2003 թվականից սկսած բազմաթիվ փորձեր է արել Վրաստանում ընտրված նախագահին հեռացնելու համար՝ դրանք և՛ տնտեսական լծակներն էին՝ գազատարի պայթեցում, բորժոմիի արգելում, վրացական նարնջի ու մանդարինի արգելում, Վրաստանի քաղաքացիների բեռնատար ինքնաթիռով վտարում երկրից, և՛ քաղաքական լծակները՝ տարբեր միջազգային ատյաններում մշտական պատերազմ, տարատեսակ հարցերի վետոներ, 2007 թվականի նոյեմբերին Վրաստանում ակցիաների անուղղակի ֆինանսավորում և աջակցում և այլն, ինչպես նաև այլ կեղտոտ պիառ ակցիաները ուղղված Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ նախագահի անձի հասցեին՝ հիշենք ինտերնետով և այլ ԶԼՄ-ներով տարածվող կեղտոտ տեղեկությունները: Սակայն չհասնելով նպատակին այս միջոցներով, Ռուսաստանը դիմեց ծայրահեղ միջոցին՝ պատերազմին, ինչը նույնպես անհաջող անցավ: Կրեմլը ճանաչեց Հարավային Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան՝ մեկուսացնելով ինքն իրեն ու մնալով այնպիսի երկրի հետ ինչպիսին է Նիգերիան և տերորիստական ԽԱՄԱՍ խմբավորումը: Ոչ մի ցիլիվ պետություն համարյա մեկ տարի անց չի ճանաչել Վրաստանի մաս կազմող տարածքները: 
> Եվ այսպես, ապրիլի 9-ից Ռուսաստանը սկսում է նոր օպերացիա, արդեն բացահայտ և ուղիղ աջակցելով և ֆինանսավորելով սեփական ագենտներին: Կհաջողվի՞ արդյոք այս փարձը: Հուսով եմ, որ ոչ: 
> Աստված պահապան լինի ազատության ու ժողովրդավարության համար պայքարող մարդկանց, կարևորը չընկչճվել ու չստրկանալն է արտաքին օկուպացիոն ուժերին:


Չհասկացա Լավրովի խոսքերն ինչ կապ ունեին անհիմն հայտարարությունների մասին, թե Ապրիլի 9ից Ռուսաստանը ինչ որ բան է սկսում։ 

Հետո չգիտես ինչու էլ Լիստյեվի սպանություն, էլ Բերեզովսկի խառնում ես ու ավելի խճճումը ասելիքդ։

Կոնկրետ ասա ինչ է լինելու Ապրիլի 9ին, ԼԱրին ՎԱրի է գնալու ու Սաակաշվիլի հրաժարական է տալու՞

Թե ուղղակի վրաստանի մասին արդեն բոլորը մոռացել են ու չեն խոսում, դրա համար ինչ որ բան պիտի լինի Ապրիլի 9ին։

Ես որ մի բան գիտեմ ինչ է լինելու Ապրիլին Օբաման գալու է Թուրքիա ու երևի վրացիք վեր վեր են թռնելու, որ իրանց նկատի, քանի որ հետներն արդեն նույնիսկ Եվրոպայում խոսացող էլ չկա, ավելի ճիշտ ԱՄՆն «խնդրել է» ու ՆԱՏՕն էլ իր բանակցությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ վերականգնել է առանց Վրաստանին հարցնելու, ինչը նշանակում է Վրացական պատերազմի ավանտյուրան համարվեց ՆԱՏՕի համար լուծված։

----------

Արիացի (23.03.2009), Սամվել (22.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հայաստանում ուրիշ հարց ա: Հետո էլ եթե տականքները արդեն ունեն իշխանական լծակներ՝ ուրեմն ունեն տասնապատիկ առավելություն, իրանց մեծամասնություն պետք չի, կարան սարքեն ինչ ուզենան: Վրաստանի դեպքում լրիվ հակառակն ա: Գործող իշխանությունը ռուսատյաց ա:


ի՞նչն ա հակառակը, ես լավ չհասկացա  :Xeloq:  մի քիչ մանրամասն  եթե կարելի է  :Smile: 

իսկ Վրաստանում ինչ՞ են արել, որ ռուսատյաց են իշխանությունները: ինչ՞ կոնկրետ: ռուս են սպանել, մորթել, բռնաբարել: կարծեմ "տյաց" օգտագոծվում է հենց այդ իմաստներով  :Wink: 

Իսկ իրականում Վրսատանը մազից փրկվեց: եթե հիշես, արդեն Աջարիայի դավաճան ու ծախու ղեկավարը՝ Աբաշիձեն Վրաստանի ու Աջարիայի մեջ սահմաններ էր ուզում կառուցել իր տիրոջ ՝ Լուժկովի անմիջական հրամանով  :Wink:  իսկ առանց Աջարիա արդեն Վրաստանը վերջնականապես "կապուտ" էր   :Smile:

----------


## voter

> լուրջ ես ասու՞մ
> ուրեմն Հայաստանում էլ ես տականքների իշխանությունը ոչ թե լուծ ա այլ դեմոկրատական մեծամասնական իշխանություն հա՞


Անժխտելի փաստ է, որ աջակիցներ նույնիսկ դրանք ունեն ու դեմոկրատական ընտրությունների ժամանակ միշտ էլ փողը վերցնել ու նրանց կողմ քվեարկելը լինելու է։

Մեծամասնություն հուսանք որ չէն լինի, բայց թղթի վրա լինելուց....

----------


## dvgray

> Անժխտելի փաստ է, որ աջակիցներ նույնիսկ դրանք ունեն ու դեմոկրատական ընտրությունների ժամանակ միշտ էլ փողը վերցնել ու նրանց կողմ քվեարկելը լինելու է։
> 
> Մեծամասնություն հուսանք որ չէն լինի, բայց թղթի վրա լինելուց....


փողով քվեարկելը՞ ինչ կապ ունի մեծամասնության կամքի հետ: 
փողով, ձեթով, ալյուրով, …  քվեարկելը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք: ոնց որ փողոցում միլիցու կաշառք վերցնելը ու սրա մասին քննարկելը անգամ աբսուրդ ա:
մեծամասնություն միշտ էլ "հաց ու զվարճություն" ա ուզում, իսկ այն իշխանությունը, որը որ պարտադրում ա իրա ժողովրդին մուրացկանի պես մուրալ էտ "հացը", տականքների հավաքածու ա:
 մոտավորապես հավասար էն ավստրիացի ստոր արարածին, որ իրա աղջկան էր տարիներով բռնաբարում ու պահում զննդանում: սրանք էլ դրան հավասար մարդիկ են:

----------


## Elmo

> ի՞նչն ա հակառակը, ես լավ չհասկացա  մի քիչ մանրամասն  եթե կարելի է 
> 
> իսկ Վրաստանում ինչ՞ են արել, որ ռուսատյաց են իշխանությունները: ինչ՞ կոնկրետ: ռուս են սպանել, մորթել, բռնաբարել: կարծեմ "տյաց" օգտագոծվում է հենց այդ իմաստներով 
> 
> Իսկ իրականում Վրսատանը մազից փրկվեց: եթե հիշես, արդեն Աջարիայի դավաճան ու ծախու ղեկավարը՝ Աբաշիձեն Վրաստանի ու Աջարիայի մեջ սահմաններ էր ուզում կառուցել իր տիրոջ ՝ Լուժկովի անմիջական հրամանով  իսկ առանց Աջարիա արդեն Վրաստանը վերջնականապես "կապուտ" էր


Դիվ եթե անարդար մեկը գալիս ա իշխանության, սկսում ա վայելել այն: Ձևավորվում ա իրաիրց կախված հզոր օլիգարխների կլան, որը ամեն գնով պահում ա իշխանությունը: Ահաբեկելով, կաշառելով, կախման մեջ դնելով ու սեփական կուշտ ներկան բաց չթողնելու ցանկությամբ: Նրանց գցելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնության սատարումը: Ավելի ճիշտ էդ մեծամասնությունը պետք է աննահանջ պայքարի եղաճ բռնապետության վրա, ու էլի հարց ա մի բան կստացվի թե չէ:
Կոնկրետ իմ ասաշ տյաց-ը չի նշանակում, որ Սահակաշվիլին ռուսներին սպանել ա: Դա նշանակում ա, որ ինքը չի ուզացել ծառայի ռուսներին: Կայսրական ամբցիաներով ռուսաստանի համար էդ հերիք ա որ թեկուզ զինված հարձակում սկսի ուզաշդ պետության դեմ:  Հիմա էդ մարդիկ զավթիչ են: Ինչպես բոլոր կամ համարյա բոլոր գերտերությունները:

Իսկ առհասարակ, հիմա Վրաստանին իրոք չեմ նախանձում: Բուշը գնաց, ՆԱՏՕ-ն սառեց: Էլ իրանց ոչ ոք չի օգնի:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ առհասարակ, հիմա Վրաստանին իրոք չեմ նախանձում: Բուշը գնաց, ՆԱՏՕ-ն սառեց: Էլ իրանց ոչ ոք չի օգնի:


Էլմո, ես չեմ կասկածում, որ դու հասկանում ես որ Բուշը իրա ընտանեական պլանները չէր, որ իրագործում էր Վրաստանում ու ընդհանրապես տարածաշրջանում, այլ ԱՄՆ-ի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը: Բուշը ԱՄՆ-ի պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես ԱՄՆ-ին  ամենամեծ օգուտ տված նախագահներից մեկը: սա հենց այնպես:
իսկ եթե դա ԱՄՆ-ի արտաքին գիծն է, ապա լավ ենք հասկանում երևի, որ լինի Բուշը նախագահ, Բարակը թե Լեննականցի Օննիկը, մեկա ԱՄՆ-ի գիծը դրանից չի փոխվի:
…

----------


## voter

> փողով քվեարկելը՞ ինչ կապ ունի մեծամասնության կամքի հետ: 
> փողով, ձեթով, ալյուրով, …  քվեարկելը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք: ոնց որ փողոցում միլիցու կաշառք վերցնելը ու սրա մասին քննարկելը անգամ աբսուրդ ա:
> մեծամասնություն միշտ էլ "հաց ու զվարճություն" ա ուզում, իսկ այն իշխանությունը, որը որ պարտադրում ա իրա ժողովրդին մուրացկանի պես մուրալ էտ "հացը", տականքների հավաքածու ա:
>  մոտավորապես հավասար էն ավստրիացի ստոր արարածին, որ իրա աղջկան էր տարիներով բռնաբարում ու պահում զննդանում: սրանք էլ դրան հավասար մարդիկ են:


Ցավոք տնտեսական ճգնաժամի դեպքում, հենց միայն փողով քվեարկելն է մնում – ժողովրդավարություն, ռումանտիկա, մարդու իրավունքներ – սախ հեչ ա լինում, երբ տանը ուրելու բան չկա...

Ասածս այն է, որ հուսանք իրական մեծամասնություն չեն դառնա ու կմնան թղթի վրա մեծամասնություն, մասնավորաբար կանաչ թղթի վրա հիմնված ԲՀԿների նման, բան չես կարող ասել, լավ գործրար տղեք են ինչ ուզես ճարում բերմ են – ինչքան ձայն պետք ա, մուծվես կբերեն...

----------


## voter

> ....Բուշը ԱՄՆ-ի պատմության մեջ կմնա որպես ԱՄՆ-ին  ամենամեծ օգուտ տված նախագահներից մեկը: սա հենց այնպես…


Հենց այնպես էլ ասում ես, որ բան ասած լինես՞ Ով է կամ ինչն է քեզ նման աբսուրդ պնդումների հանգեցրել – չլինի Տեխաս այցելությունները կամ ավելի վատ Թիֆլիսում էլ ապրում ես, ոտեղ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը ըստ Սաակաշվիլու չկա ու չի լինի՞

----------


## dvgray

> Հենց այնպես էլ ասում ես, որ բան ասած լինես՞ Ով է կամ ինչն է քեզ նման աբսուրդ պնդումների հանգեցրել – չլինի Տեխաս այցելությունները կամ ավելի վատ Թիֆլիսում էլ ապրում ես, ոտեղ տնտեսական ճգնաժամը ըստ Սաակաշվիլու չկա ու չի լինի՞


voter, կարծում եմ որ բան ասելու համար ավելի հարմար տեղեր կան…  :Wink: 
…
պարզաբանեմ իմ վերևի միտքը:
Բուշը իր նախագահության տարիների ընթացքում ղեկավարեց ԱՄՆ-ի պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ ստատեգիական պլանների  իրականացումը Եվրոպայում, Մերձավոր Արևելքում ու Ասիայում: Դրանք ռազմաքաղաքական տեսանկյունից փայլուն կառուցված քայլերի շղթա էր, որոնք իրականացվեցին նույնպես փայլուն կերպով: 
Նա իր վրա վերցրեց նաև այդ ամենի համար ահռելի պատասխանատվական բեռը: դա կարող էր անել միայն մեծ մտածողության տեր մարդը:
…
հույսով եմ որ իրեն շիզոֆրենիկ չես համարում

----------


## dvgray

> Ցավոք տնտեսական ճգնաժամի դեպքում, հենց միայն փողով քվեարկելն է մնում – ժողովրդավարություն, ռումանտիկա, մարդու իրավունքներ – սախ հեչ ա լինում, երբ տանը ուրելու բան չկա...


կամ բաներ, որոնք ուտելու "բան"-ից վեր են կանգնած մտածող մարդու համար, որովհետև էտ ուտելու "բանը" մտածող մարդու համար արդյունք ա իր արածի, և ոչ թե ուղղակի նպատակ

----------


## Marduk

> Բուշը իր նախագահության տարիների ընթացքում ղեկավարեց ԱՄՆ-ի պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ ստատեգիական պլանների իրականացումը Եվրոպայում, Մերձավոր Արևելքում ու Ասիայում: Դրանք ռազմաքաղաքական տեսանկյունից փայլուն կառուցված քայլերի շղթա էր, որոնք իրականացվեցին նույնպես փայլուն կերպով:


Ինչպիսի աննկուն հավատ Կայսրության հզորությանը...  :Wink: 
անկեղծ ասեմ հազվադեպ երևույթ է այս պեսսիմիզմի դարում:
Բայց դե հարգելի Դվգրեյ ամեն ինչ շատ պռոզայիկ է ու ստանդառտ:
Տրայանոսն էլ հասավ Միջագետք ու նույնիսկ արդեն Պարսկաստան էր մտնում: Դա եղավ Հռոմի գագաթնակետը ու անկման սկզիբը: Ցավոք Հռոմի բյուջեն չդիմացավ նման ավանտյուրայի: Փողը պրծավ ու մեծ երազանքներն էլ հետը....

  Արևմուտքը երբեք էլ չի կարողանա հոգեբանորեն հաղթել Աֆղանցի ու պակիստանցի բարբարոսներին:
 Դա դոգմա է որ պետք է հասկանա ամեն Արևմուտքի մարդ: Քանի դեռ Արևմուտքի աստվածը Փողն է Արևելքի դարպասները նրա առջև միշտ փակ է լինելու ու նրան այնտեղ սպասելու է ահավոր կործանում ու պարտություն:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչպիսի աննկուն հավատ Կայսրության հզորությանը... 
> անկեղծ ասեմ հազվադեպ երևույթ է այս պեսսիմիզմի դարում:
> Բայց դե հարգելի Դվգրեյ ամեն ինչ շատ պռոզայիկ է ու ստանդառտ:
> Տրայանոսն էլ հասավ Միջագետք ու նույնիսկ արդեն Պարսկաստան էր մտնում: Դա եղավ Հռոմի գագաթնակետը ու անկման սկզիբը: Ցավոք Հռոմի բյուջեն չդիմացավ նման ավանտյուրայի: Փողը պրծավ ու մեծ երազանքներն էլ հետը....
> 
>   Արևմուտքը երբեք էլ չի կարողանա հոգեբանորեն հաղթել Աֆղանցի ու պակիստանցի բարբարոսներին:
>  Դա դոգմա է որ պետք է հասկանա ամեն Արևմուտքի մարդ: Քանի դեռ Արևմուտքի աստվածը Փողն է Արևելքի դարպասները նրա առջև միշտ փակ է լինելու ու նրան այնտեղ սպասելու է ահավոր կործանում ու պարտություն:


հարգելի Մարդուկ: ինչքան էլ ցավալի է /ցավալի է, որտև ինչ էլ լինի, պարսիկը պատմականորեն մեր ախպեր-ազգն ա եղել/ Ալեքսանդը Պարսկաստանն են պես կզացրեց, որ դարեր շարունակ պարսիկը էտ պարտության խարանը ճակատից ջնջել չկարողացավ: սա որպես մի օրինակ:
…
էտ պես կոռուպացված երկիր, որ Իրանն ա, երևի մել է Ռուսաստանն ա:
…
աֆղանների մասին խոսալը անգամ ավելորդ ա: աշխարհի ղեկավարվող նարկոտիկի պլանտացիա ա   :LOL:  : իրա քաղաքական կշռի մասին  խնդալու ա  անգամ խոսալ

----------


## Marduk

> հարգելի Մարդուկ: ինչքան էլ ցավալի է /ցավալի է, որտև ինչ էլ լինի, պարսիկը պատմականորեն մեր ախպեր-ազգն ա եղել/ Ալեքսանդը Պարսկաստանն են պես կզացրեց, որ դարեր շարունակ պարսիկը էտ պարտության խարանը ճակատից ջնջել չկարողացավ: սա որպես մի օրինակ:


Կզցրեց ու հետո մեռավ մոծակի խայթոցից....
Իսկ հետո ամեն ինչ վերադարձավ ի շրջանս յուր 
Հարցը պատերազմ կամ ճակատամարտ հաղթելը չի:
Հարցը մտածողության փոփոխությունն է... Ալեքսանդրից ոչ մի մշակութային հետք չկա արևելքում , մտածողության ոչ մի փոփոխություն:
Արևելյան քրիստոնությունից էլ բան չի մնացել, վերջի մնացորդներին հրեաները էվակուացնում են...

Ես շատ կզարմանամ որ դեմոկրատական մտածելակերպ ներարկել ստացվի:
Իսկ եթե հոգևոր հաղթանակ չտարար մնացածը անիմաստ բան է:

----------


## dvgray

> Կզցրեց ու հետո մեռավ մոծակի խայթոցից....
> Իսկ հետո ամեն ինչ վերադարձավ ի շրջանս յուր 
> Հարցը պատերազմ կամ ճակատամարտ հաղթելը չի:
> Հարցը մտածողության փոփոխությունն է... Ալեքսանդրից ոչ մի մշակութային հետք չկա արևելքում , մտածողության ոչ մի փոփոխություն:
> Արևելյան քրիստոնությունից էլ բան չի մնացել, վերջի մնացորդներին հրեաները էվակուացնում են...
> 
> Ես շատ կզարմանամ որ դեմոկրատական մտածելակերպ ներարկել ստացվի:
> Իսկ եթե հոգևոր հաղթանակ չտարար մնացածը անիմաստ բան է:


ինչին՞ է պետք մտածողության փոփոխությունը: հակառակը, ոչ մի մեծ "տիրակալ" էտպիսի նպատակ ոչ դրել է ոչ էլ իրականացրել: դա կրախ է: դա նշանակում է դիմացինի ողնաշարի ջարդում, որը ոչ մի խելամիտ նվաճողի պլանների մեջ չի մտնում, քանի որ նվաչվողը իրանց պետք է հենց ողնաշարով: ըտենց անսուն բան մենակ թուրքրեը արին մեր հետ, մեկ էլ թուրքերին համասարացրած մի քանի ուրիշ կայսրություններ /օրինակ Ֆրանսիան, Ռուսաստանը և այլն/:
իսկ Անգլաին արդեն 400 տարի է , տիրում է, որ ոչ մեկի մածողությունը ոչ միայն չի փոխել. այլև դրան կտրում դեմ է:

աշխարհը Իրանին ոչ թե դեոկրատական է ուզում տեսնել, այլ կանխատեսելի, հասկանալի: աշխարհը իր քաղաքական քարտեզի ստեղծման օրվանից տանել չի կարողացել "խաղեր" տվողներին ու ընթաքում խաղի կանոննրեը փոխողներին

----------


## voter

> voter, կարծում եմ որ բան ասելու համար ավելի հարմար տեղեր կան… 
> …
> պարզաբանեմ իմ վերևի միտքը:
> Բուշը իր նախագահության տարիների ընթացքում ղեկավարեց ԱՄՆ-ի պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ ստատեգիական պլանների  իրականացումը Եվրոպայում, Մերձավոր Արևելքում ու Ասիայում: Դրանք ռազմաքաղաքական տեսանկյունից փայլուն կառուցված քայլերի շղթա էր, որոնք իրականացվեցին նույնպես փայլուն կերպով: 
> Նա իր վրա վերցրեց նաև այդ ամենի համար ահռելի պատասխանատվական բեռը: դա կարող էր անել միայն մեծ մտածողության տեր մարդը:
> …
> հույսով եմ որ իրեն շիզոֆրենիկ չես համարում


dvgray էլ ինչ քաքեր պիտի Բուշն ուտեր, որ Եվրոպայի հետ ԱՄՆի հարաբերությունները ավելի փչանար, ամբողջ աշխարում ԱՄՆին ավելի ատեին ու ԱՄՆի քաղաքացիների ավելի շատ իրենց խնայողությունները ու տները կորցնեին ու ինչքան պիտի Բուշի կուսակցության համար ամենաապահով նահանգներում անգամ Օբաման ու դեմոկրատները հաղթանակեին, որ հասկանալի լիներ, թե ինչ բացարձակ տգետ ու կավբոյ ու հիմար քաղաքականություն է տարվել ամբողջ ութ տարի՞ , Չհաշված Օրլեանի ջրհեղեղից հետո ապաշնորհ կազմակերպված փրկարարական աշխատանքները....

Ամերիկացիք ուղղակի շատ են հպարտանում իրենց հայրենիքով ու իրենց ընտրած նախագահի մասին նույնիսկ եթե լավը չի աշխատում էին լավ խոսան, բայց որ տեղը գալիս է հանում նենց են լարում, որ նրա Բուշի վարկանիշը ԱՄՆ բոլոր պատմության մեջ եղած նախագահներից ամենացածրն է եղել։

Դու նման ես որոշ գերմանացի նազիստների, որ պնդում են, թե հիտլերի ժամանակ լավ բան էլ կար օրինակ ճանապարհաշինարարությունը – ավտոբանները, որտեղ մինչ օրս գերմանացիք որպես միակ բախտավոր ժողովուրդ իրավունք ունեն գազի պեդալը չարգելված տեղերում ինչքան կարաս սեղմեն ու արագություն հավաքեն, առանց մտածելու, որ այդ լավը ի համեմատ այն ամենի վատի, որ արվել է ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է հիշել։

Ինձ թվում է դու ընգել էս հետպատերազմյան տարիների գերմանացիզների օրը, ամողջ երկրում մի կանգուն տուն ու տանիք չեր մնացել, պատերազմը ամբողջը ավիրել են – միայն ճանապարհներն էին մնացել ու հիմա պարզ է պիտի ասեն – դե մի լավ բան գոնէ արվել է, ճանապարհները սարքվել են։

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## voter

> կամ բաներ, որոնք ուտելու "բան"-ից վեր են կանգնած մտածող մարդու համար, որովհետև էտ ուտելու "բանը" մտածող մարդու համար արդյունք ա իր արածի, և ոչ թե ուղղակի նպատակ


Մտածելը մեծամասնության մոտ սկսվում է, երբ փորը կուշտ է, մինչև այդ մի կտոր ոսկոռի համար որսի են գնում ու ամեն միջոց արդարացվում է հանուն իրեն ու սերունդների կերակրելու... 

Դրա համար էլ այդ հասարակ իրականությունը գիտակցող ոչ ուտոպիստ ուժը հայաստանում միշտ էլ մարդկային ռեսուրսներ կգտնի։

Բայց էլի կրկնեմ իմ մտավախությունը նրանում է, որ այս ֆինանսական ճգնաժամից միայն ոսկոռ բաժանողներն են օգտվելու, քանի որ մուրացկաններն են շատանալու և ոչ թէ մտածողները....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> voter, կարծում եմ որ բան ասելու համար ավելի հարմար տեղեր կան… 
> …
> պարզաբանեմ իմ վերևի միտքը:
> Բուշը իր նախագահության տարիների ընթացքում ղեկավարեց ԱՄՆ-ի պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ ստատեգիական պլանների  իրականացումը Եվրոպայում, Մերձավոր Արևելքում ու Ասիայում: Դրանք ռազմաքաղաքական տեսանկյունից փայլուն կառուցված քայլերի շղթա էր, որոնք իրականացվեցին նույնպես փայլուն կերպով: 
> Նա իր վրա վերցրեց նաև այդ ամենի համար ահռելի պատասխանատվական բեռը: դա կարող էր անել միայն մեծ մտածողության տեր մարդը:
> …
> հույսով եմ որ իրեն շիզոֆրենիկ չես համարում


dvgray ջան, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում

----------


## voter

> dvgray ջան, լուրջ ե՞ս ասում


Ինձ թվում է նա ուզում է ընդհամենը Վրաստանում Ջորջ բուշի փողոցի վերնվանումը կանխել  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray էլ ինչ քաքեր պիտի Բուշն ուտեր, որ Եվրոպայի հետ ԱՄՆի հարաբերությունները ավելի փչանար, ամբողջ աշխարում ԱՄՆին ավելի ատեին ու ԱՄՆի քաղաքացիների ավելի շատ իրենց խնայողությունները ու տները կորցնեին ու ինչքան պիտի Բուշի կուսակցության համար ամենաապահով նահանգներում անգամ Օբաման ու դեմոկրատները հաղթանակեին, որ հասկանալի լիներ, թե ինչ բացարձակ տգետ ու կավբոյ ու հիմար քաղաքականություն է տարվել ամբողջ ութ տարի՞ , Չհաշված Օրլեանի ջրհեղեղից հետո ապաշնորհ կազմակերպված փրկարարական աշխատանքները....
> 
> Ամերիկացիք ուղղակի շատ են հպարտանում իրենց հայրենիքով ու իրենց ընտրած նախագահի մասին նույնիսկ եթե լավը չի աշխատում էին լավ խոսան, բայց որ տեղը գալիս է հանում նենց են լարում, որ նրա Բուշի վարկանիշը ԱՄՆ բոլոր եղած նախագահներից ամենացածրն է եղել։
> 
> Դու նման ես որոշ գերմանացի նազիստների, որ պնդում են, թե հիտլերի ժամանակ լավ բան էլ կար օրինակ ճանապարհաշինարարությունը – ավտոբանները, որտեղ մինչ օրս գերմանացիք որպես միակ բախտավոր ժողովուրդ իրավունք ունեն գազի պեդալը չարգելված տեղերում ինչքան կարաս սեղմեն ու արագություն հավաքեն, առանց մտածելու, որ այդ լավը ի համեմատ այն ամենի վատի, որ արվել է ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է հիշել։
> 
> Ինձ թվում է դու ընգել էս հետպատերազմյան տարիների գերմանացիզների օրը, ամողջ երկրում մի կանգուն տուն ու տանիք չեր մնացել, պատերազմը ամբողջը ավիրել են – միայն ճանապարհներն էին մնացել ու հիմա պարզ է պիտի ասեն – դե մի լավ բան գոնէ արվել է, ճանապարհները սարքվել են։


 :LOL: 
voter 
ես էտ ամեն ինչից էնքան հեռու եմ, որ կարամ ինձ թույլ տամ նայել կողքից ու առանց էմոցիաների գնահատել: հավատա, որ եթե քննադատելու ու սատիրայի տեղը գա, ապա քեզանից մի քիչ վատ, բայց համենայն դեպս կարող եմ սատիրա անել ամեիրկացուն էլ, եվրոպացուն էլ, ասիացուն էլ վրայից որպես նունուֆար  :Smile: 
էլի եմ ասում, որ Բուշը /և միմիայն Բուշը/ աշխարհի խաղաղության ու առաջընթացի համար լուծեց մի քանի գլոբալ, լայնամասշտաբ պռոեկտներ, որոնցից ամենաառաջինը Իրաքի ու Միլոշեվիչի խնդիրն էր: Հաջորդը Իրանի խնդիրն է, ու դա արդեն բաժին է ընկել մեր գունավոր դեմոկրատ ընկերոջը  :Smile: 
…
իսկ հարցեր լուծողին միշտ էլ քրֆում են, քանի որ միջոցները օդից չեն վերցվում, այլ կտրվում են որոշ մարդկանց բերանից: իսկ ես դեպքում կտրվել էն հաստաքամակ ամեիկացինորի ու գերմանների հետույքների ճարպերից: շատ մի պերեժիվատ արա: նրանք շաաաաաաաատ ունեն հլա էտ ճարպերից  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինձ թվում է նա ուզում է ընդհամենը Վրաստանում Ջորջ բուշի փողոցի վերնվանումը կանխել


voter, ես Վրասանի հետ երի ավելի քիչ կապ ունեմ, քա դու  :LOL: : այսիքն կարելի է ասել որ վաաաաաբշե կապ չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> էլի եմ ասում, որ Բուշը /և միմիայն Բուշը/ աշխարհի խաղաղության ու առաջընթացի համար լուծեց մի քանի գլոբալ, լայնամասշտաբ պռոեկտներ, որոնցից ամենաառաջինը Իրաքի ու Միլոշեվիչի խնդիրն էր: …


Դիվ ջան, չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ համաշխարհային ու գլոբալ բաներ ես վերլուծում, մենակ խնդրում եմ, մի ասա էլի «Բուշը», գոնե ասա Ամերիկան :Tongue:  Ոնց որ ասես՝ Նյուտոնը չլիներ, արևն ընկել էր երկրի վրա։ Հասկանում եմ, Նահանգների սահմանից այդքան էլ հեռու չես, բայց հավատա, այդ թոզերը Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսը մի քիչ դժվար են անցնում :Wink:  Փաստորեն հիմա փողոտ ու իշխանոտ պրոյեկտները «խաղաղության ու առաջընթացի» են կոչվում։ Առաջընթացը իհարկե հիմա մենք ողջ աշխարհով մեկ նկատում ենք, իսկ խաղաղությունը երևի շատ շուտով կնկատենք, բան չի մնացել, էլի մի երկու թեթև պրոյեկտ ու…։

----------


## Artgeo

> Աբսուրդ
> Եթե Ռուսաստանը թշնամի է, իսկ դու Ռուսաստանին ես վաճառել քո էլցանցը նշանակում է դու դավաճանական քայլ ես արել:
> Իսկ ամեն վրացի որ ամսվա վերջում գնում է ու վճարում է էլեկտրականության վարձը նույնպես կատարում է դավաճանական քայլ: Որովհետև այդ փողը ի վերջո գնում է Ռուսաստան:


Նորից եմ կրկնում, ցանկացած մասնավոր ձեռնարկություն կարող է Վրաստանում բիզնես անել, անկախ նրանից, թե որտեղի գրանցում ունի: Իսկ «վաճառել» կոչվածը լրիվ անհեթեթ եմ համարում:  :Smile:  Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ՎԱՃԱՌԵԼ»  :Think: 



> Կոնկրետ ասա ինչ է լինելու Ապրիլի 9ին, ԼԱրին ՎԱրի է գնալու ու Սաակաշվիլի հրաժարական է տալու՞


Մի խումբ «զակոննի» գողեր, կրիմինալներ, Կրեմլի այլ հպատակներ, որոնք Սահակաշվիլիի իշխանության գալուց հետո ապաստան են գտել Ռուսաստանում, օգտվելով խորհրդային մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց դժգոհությունից ապրիլի 9-ին կազմակերպում են բողոքի ակցիա Թբիլիսիում: Հիշեցնեմ, որ սրանից 20 տարի առաջ Ռուսաստանը իր դրածո Շեվարդնաձեին իշխանության բերելու համար հենց ապրիլի 9-ի գիշերը մի քանի տասնյակ երիտասարդի սպանեց, որոնք պաշտպանում էին երկրի լեգիտիմ նախագահ Գամսախուրդիային: Դրանից հետո էր Աբխազիայի ու Հարավային Օսեթիայի պատերազմը, քաղաքացիական պատերազմը Վրաստանում և ի վերջո Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալումը, Շեվարդնաձեի կողմից իշխանության բռնազավթումն ու բռնի կերպով Վրաստանի ԱՊՀ խցկելը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Վրաստանը ժողովրդավար ազատ տնտեսությամբ երկիր է, ցանկացած մասնավոր ձեռնարկություն կարող է Վրաստանում բիզնես սկսել: Բիզնես սկսելու հեշտությամբ Վրաստանը 18-րդ տեղն է գրավում ամբողջ աշխարհում՝ առաջ անցնելով շատ Եվրոպական երկրներից:


Ի դեպ, ճիշտ ա, Վրաստանը բիզնես սկսելու հեշտությամբ լավ առաջ ա սովետի երկրների մեջ, բայց դե 18-ը չի, այլ 64-րդը: Սա Ֆորբսի տվյալներով է` http://www.forbes.com/lists/2009/6/b...ness_Rank.html  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի դեպ, ճիշտ ա, Վրաստանը բիզնես սկսելու հեշտությամբ լավ առաջ ա սովետի երկրների մեջ, բայց դե 18-ը չի, այլ 64-րդը: Սա Ֆորբսի տվյալներով է` http://www.forbes.com/lists/2009/6/b...ness_Rank.html


Նույնիսկ 15-րդ տեղն ա 
http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings/
http://www.investingeorgia.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Georgia
http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTE...301746,00.html

----------


## Արիացի

> Նույնիսկ 15-րդ տեղն ա 
> http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings/
> http://www.investingeorgia.org/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Georgia
> http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTE...301746,00.html


Փաստորեն, ըստ առաջին սայտի տվյալների` Հայաստանն էլ 44-րդն ա, առաջ անցնելով Եվրոպական այնպիսի երկրներից` ինչպիսին Ռումինիան, Լյուքսեմբուրգը, Իսպանիան, Պորտուգալիան  :Shok:  :Shok: , էնքան էլ վատ երկրում չենք ապրում:  :LOL: 
Երկրորդը Վրացական սայտ ա, իսկ երրորդը Վիկիպեդիան ա, որոնց հակված չեմ լուրջ ընդունելու:
Իսկ էս Համաշխարհային բանկի սայտն էլ, ցավոք սրտի մոտս չբացեց:

Ամեն դեպքում, ես ավելի հակված եմ վստահել Ֆորբսի տվյալներին:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> voter 
> ես էտ ամեն ինչից էնքան հեռու եմ, որ կարամ ինձ թույլ տամ նայել կողքից ու առանց էմոցիաների գնահատել: հավատա, որ եթե քննադատելու ու սատիրայի տեղը գա, ապա քեզանից մի քիչ վատ, բայց համենայն դեպս կարող եմ սատիրա անել ամեիրկացուն էլ, եվրոպացուն էլ, ասիացուն էլ վրայից որպես նունուֆար 
> էլի եմ ասում, որ Բուշը /և միմիայն Բուշը/ աշխարհի խաղաղության ու առաջընթացի համար լուծեց մի քանի գլոբալ, լայնամասշտաբ պռոեկտներ, որոնցից ամենաառաջինը Իրաքի ու Միլոշեվիչի խնդիրն էր: Հաջորդը Իրանի խնդիրն է, ու դա արդեն բաժին է ընկել մեր գունավոր դեմոկրատ ընկերոջը 
> …
> իսկ հարցեր լուծողին միշտ էլ քրֆում են, քանի որ միջոցները օդից չեն վերցվում, այլ կտրվում են որոշ մարդկանց բերանից: իսկ ես դեպքում կտրվել էն հաստաքամակ ամեիկացինորի ու գերմանների հետույքների ճարպերից: շատ մի պերեժիվատ արա: նրանք շաաաաաաաատ ունեն հլա էտ ճարպերից



Ընգեր ճիշտն ասած լրիվ հակառակը… Իրանի դիրքերը Սադդանի ընկնելուց հետո ավելի քան ուժեղացել են (Իրանը դա էր ուզում անել էս արդեն քանի տասնամյակ)… խաղաղությունը էդ շրջանում առաջիկա 20 տարում չի նշմարվում, Ամերիկայի արտաքին պարտքն ու բյուդջեի դեֆիցիտը տրիլլիոնների է հասնում այսօր ու ավտոմոբիլային ինդուստրիան կանգնած է տոտալ փլուզման եզրին և ոչ միայն նա… Բուշը համարվում է Ամերիկայի ամենա վատ ու անխելք պրեզիդենտը (անգամ նրա հայրն ընդունել է որդու մեղմ ասած անհաջող պրեզիդենտ լինելու փաստը)… թեմայից շեղվում եմ ընգեր…

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ թվում է նա ուզում է ընդհամենը Վրաստանում Ջորջ բուշի փողոցի վերնվանումը կանխել


Ո՞նց թե Ջորջ Բուշի փողոց:  :Shok: 
Իրոք նման փողոց կա՞:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ո՞նց թե Ջորջ Բուշի փողոց: 
> Իրոք նման փողոց կա՞:


Հա, օդանավակայան տանող մայրուղին... Կեսը... Մի մասը... Փոքր մասը... 1-80 համարները...
Հեյդար Ալիևի սքուեր էլ կա

----------


## Երվանդ

Վրաստանում ձերբակալում են ընդդիմադիր գործիչներին

13:27 • 23.03.09

Վրաստանի Բաթումի քաղաքում և մայրաքաղաք Թբիլիսիում ձերբակալվել են երկրի խորհդարանի նախկին խոսնակ Նինո Բուրջանաձեի գլխավորած «Ժողովրդավարական շարժում. Միասնական Վրաստան» կուսակցության մի քանի անդամներ։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Грузия Online –ը։

Ինչպես հաղորդում են կուսակցության մամուլի ծառայությունում, կուսակցության երկու անդամներ ձերբակալվել են Բաթումիում և չորս անդամներ՝ Թբիլիսիում։ Բոլոր վեց անդամները ձերբակալվել են իրենց տներում՝ հատուկ նշանակության ծառայության կողմից։

Այս պահին ձերբակալման հանգամանքները և պատճառները հայտնի չեն։

Խնդրի կապակցությամբ կուսակցության նախագահ Նինո Բուրջանաձեն պատրաստվում է հատուկ ճեպազրույց անցկացնել։
tert.am
Նինո Բուրջանաձենել ա հա երևի ռուսական լրտես :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Ավելին ասեմ, մի քանի օր առաջ էլ մի այլ կուսակցության անդամի էին ձերբակալել Գորիում: Անունը հաստատ չեմ հիշում, շնից շատ են էդ տարատեսակ կուսակցությունները:
 Ինչ վերաբերում է Նինո Բուրջանաձեին, ապա բավական է հետաքրքրվել ու իմանալ թե ովքեր են Բուրջանաձեյի ամուսինն ու հայրը և նրան թեման կարելի է փակված համարվել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ավելին ասեմ, մի քանի օր առաջ էլ մի այլ կուսակցության անդամի էին ձերբակալել Գորիում: Անունը հաստատ չեմ հիշում, շնից շատ են էդ տարատեսակ կուսակցությունները:
>  Ինչ վերաբերում է Նինո Բուրջանաձեին, ապա բավական է հետաքրքրվել ու իմանալ թե ովքեր են Բուրջանաձեյի ամուսինն ու հայրը և նրան թեման կարելի է փակված համարվել:


Զարմանալի ա որ երբ ինքը Սահակաշվիլու թիմից էր, ու ԱԺ նախագահը ոչ ոք չէր հետաքրքրվում իր ամուսնով կամ հորով, հենց դարձավ ընդիմություն սկսեց սաղին հուզել էտ :LOL: , իսկ ԱՄՆ երևի գնաց ու հանդիպումներ ունեցավ Պետդեպի պաշտոնայաների հետ ամուսնու բիզնեսը խթանելու նպատակներով :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչ վերաբերում է Նինո Բուրջանաձեին, ապա բավական է հետաքրքրվել ու իմանալ թե ովքեր են Բուրջանաձեյի ամուսինն ու հայրը և նրան թեման կարելի է փակված համարվել:


Ծանոթ նախադասություն ա «բավական է իմանալ թէ ով է Լևոնի կինն ու հայրը»: Վրաստանի քրեական օրենսգրքում ամուսնու ու հոր ով լինելը դատապարտելի՞ է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ծանոթ նախադասություն ա «բավական է իմանալ թէ ով է Լևոնի կինն ու հայրը»: Վրաստանի քրեական օրենսգրքում ամուսնու ու հոր ով լինելը դատապարտելի՞ է:


Չէ, Էլմո: Մենք հենց սկզբից պայմանավորվեցինք, որ զուգահեռներ չենք տանի Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջև: Սակայն արի ու տես, ինչքան գնում-գալիս ենք, դու էլի զուգահեռներ ես տանում: Կրկնում եմ, Վրաստանի ու Հայաստանի միջև զուգահեռներ տանելը անընդունելի ու սխալ է վերևում բերածս փաստարկների պատճառով և ոչ միայն: Վրաստանը ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի հակասեմիտիզմով, քսենոֆոբիայով, հոմոֆոբիայով, նացիզմով և այլ անհանդուրժողական երևույթներով չի տառապում, ո՛չ ժողովրդի, ո՛չ պետական մակարդակով: Հասկացա՞նք: Անցանք առաջ: 
Նինո Բուրջանաձեի ամուսինն ու հայրը ազգությամբ ռուս չեն:

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չէ, Էլմո: Մենք հենց սկզբից պայմանավորվեցինք, որ զուգահեռներ չենք տանի Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի միջև: Սակայն արի ու տես, ինչքան գնում-գալիս ենք, դու էլի զուգահեռներ ես տանում: Կրկնում եմ, Վրաստանի ու Հայաստանի միջև զուգահեռներ տանելը անընդունելի ու սխալ է վերևում բերածս փաստարկների պատճառով և ոչ միայն: Վրաստանը ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի հակասեմիտիզմով, քսենոֆոբիայով, հոմոֆոբիայով, նացիզմով և այլ անհանդուրժողական երևույթներով չի տառապում, ո՛չ ժողովրդի, ո՛չ պետական մակարդակով: Հասկացա՞նք: Անցանք առաջ: 
> Նինո Բուրջանաձեի ամուսինն ու հայրը ազգությամբ ռուս չեն:


Նինո Բուրջանաձեն իմ հիշելով նախկին Նախագահի քրոջ տոլի ախպոր աղջիկն ա, թե սխալվում եմ? բայց ինչ կարևոր ա չեմ հասկանում, ով ուզում ա լինեն հերն ու ամուսինը, երբ ինքը ԱԺ նախագահ էր ինչի էտ ոչ ոք չէր հիշում, իսկ հիմա երբ թիմակիցներին են ձերբակալում դա դիտվում է որպես ձերբակալողներին արդարացնող փաստ :LOL: , և երկրորդը Վրաստանում մի գուցե հակասեմիտիզմ չկա, բայց էն մնացած նշացծդ ֆոբիաները հաստատ կան, իսկ հակառուսական քարոզչությունը դրված է, պետական հիմքերի վրա: Բայց դե էս սաղ կապ չունի էլի ընդիմադիրների ձերբակալությունների հետ, Սերժից սովորել ա Սահակշվիլին, բայց էտ ավելի վատ իրա համար, ավելի կհզորացնի ընդիմությանը իր էտ քայլով:

----------


## Elmo

> Հասկացա՞նք: Անցանք առաջ:


Լավ: Առանց զուգահեռների:
Դու կարաս ինձ բացատրես ի՞նչ է ուզում Վրաստանի ընդիմությունը: Հրապարակային պահանջները ինչպիսի՞ն են:

----------


## Սամվել

Արտգեո... Նախագահի լեգիտիմությունը անընդհատ մի նշի...

Լևոնն էլ էր Լեգիտիմ.. բայց դե իրան էլ բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը չէր ուզում 96ին...  :Wink:  /ավելի չենք շեղվում/ Ասածս էնա որ ժողովուրդն էլ կարա սխալվի սխալ նախագահ ընտրի.. նախագահ որը երկրի գլխին պատերազմ բերի մուֆթա տեղը.. ու քաղաքական տեսանկյունից պարկի բուշի տակ... /կներեք եթե կոպիտա հնչում ամեն ինչը փոխաբերական իմաստովա ասվում/.

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ համաշխարհային ու գլոբալ բաներ ես վերլուծում, մենակ խնդրում եմ, մի ասա էլի «Բուշը», գոնե ասա Ամերիկան Ոնց որ ասես՝ Նյուտոնը չլիներ, արևն ընկել էր երկրի վրա։ Հասկանում եմ, Նահանգների սահմանից այդքան էլ հեռու չես, բայց հավատա, այդ թոզերը Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսը մի քիչ դժվար են անցնում


հենց բանն էլ այդ է, որ գտնվում եք ռուսական ագիտպրոմի տիրապետության տակ: մի քանի կարքին մեկնավանություններ որ լսեք /օրինակ ֆօքս/ ահագին մտածելու նյութ կունենք:  :Wink: 
էսքան որ խոսում եք, գոնէ մի անգամ Բուշի ելույթը լսած կաք  :Smile:  շաաատ հետաքրքիր է…
թե՞ Բուշին նայում եք մենակ "Սենկեվիչի աչքերով"  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ընգեր ճիշտն ասած լրիվ հակառակը… Իրանի դիրքերը Սադդանի ընկնելուց հետո ավելի քան ուժեղացել են (Իրանը դա էր ուզում անել էս արդեն քանի տասնամյակ)…


Իրանին արդեն մնացել է մի պուճուր…  :Wink:  ու իրանց նախագահն էլ շատ վարպետորեն ավելի ու ավելի է մոտեցնում այդ պուճուրի վերջը: ես հարգում եմ իրենց նախագահին: էտ ծաղկուն Իրանը քարուքայդ  այաթոլաների վերջը կարծոս թե մոտ է…

----------


## dvgray

> Նինո Բուրջանաձեն իմ հիշելով նախկին Նախագահի քրոջ տոլի ախպոր աղջիկն ա, թե սխալվում եմ?


այսինքն դուրս ա գալիս որ ինքը Նախագահի աղջիկն ա՞  :Shok: 
նայի Նախագահի քրոջ ախպերը հենց ինքը Նախագահը  չի՞  :Xeloq:   :LOL:  
 :Smile:  
իսկ ինչ՞ Նախագահի մասին ա խոսքը՞  :Xeloq:   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հենց բանն էլ այդ է, որ գտնվում եք ռուսական ագիտպրոմի տիրապետության տակ: մի քանի կարքին մեկնավանություններ որ լսեք /օրինակ ֆօքս/ ահագին մտածելու նյութ կունենք: 
> էսքան որ խոսում եք, գոնէ մի անգամ Բուշի ելույթը լսած կաք  շաաատ հետաքրքիր է…
> թե՞ Բուշին նայում եք մենակ "Սենկեվիչի աչքերով"


Դիվ ընգեր, Ֆօքս նայողների 80% կարծում էր որ Օբաման մուսուլման է… էս է դրանց մակարդակը (Հայոց Աշխարհի պես բան ա)… ես իմ լուրերը ստանում եմ CNN, BBC, Reuteres, RFI (NPR -ը շատ լավն ա) և այլն… պատկերացրու Al Jazeera-ն շատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ է քան Ֆօքսը…Բւոշի ճառերը ես լսել եմ, բայց առավել ուշագրավը նրա պրեսկոնֆերանսներն էին… դա տեսնելու բան էր, թափդանսն էլ եմ տեսել… Ապեր էդ մարդը կատարյալ թյուրիմացություն ա… առաջ տղիս ասու էի սովորի որ մարդ դառնաս, հիմա տենում եմ որ չսովորի կարող ա պրեզիդենտ դառնա ձենս կտրել նստել եմ…Ընգեր Բուշին պաշտպանելը դժվար ա, էտի մենակ Դիք Չեյնին ա վիզ վեկալում

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009), Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրանին արդեն մնացել է մի պուճուր…  ու իրանց նախագահն էլ շատ վարպետորեն ավելի ու ավելի է մոտեցնում այդ պուճուրի վերջը: ես հարգում եմ իրենց նախագահին: էտ ծաղկուն Իրանը քարուքայդ  այաթոլաների վերջը կարծոս թե մոտ է…


Սկզբից ասեմ, որ Իրանն իմ "ամենասիրած" երկիրը չի… բայց էսօր նրանք Իրաքի շիիտների վրա ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն քան ԱՄՆ-ը, իսկ շիիտները Իրաքի 60%-ն են… ԱՄՆ-ին մնում ա բանակցությունների գնալ Իրանի հետ… Սադդամի ընկնելուց հետո ԱՄՆ-ի դիրքերը շատ թուլացավ Միջին Արևելքում… դրան դժվար ա, ընգեր, լավ քաղաքականություն անվանելը

արա… էս մի կյանք օֆտօպ եմ գնացել… ինձ հեսա Մացոյի ճանկն են գցելու

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ընգեր, Ֆօքս նայողների 80% կարծում էր որ Օբաման մուսուլման է… էս է դրանց մակարդակը (Հայոց Աշխարհի պես բան ա)… ես իմ լուրերը ստանում եմ CNN, BBC, Reuteres, RFI (NPR -ը շատ լավն ա) և այլն… պատկերացրու Al Jazeera-ն շատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ է քան Ֆօքսը…Բւոշի ճառերը ես լսել եմ, բայց առավել ուշագրավը նրա պրեսկոնֆերանսներն էին… դա տեսնելու բան էր, թափդանսն էլ եմ տեսել… Ապեր էդ մարդը կատարյալ թյուրիմացություն ա… առաջ տղիս ասու էի սովորի որ մարդ դառնաս, հիմա տենում եմ որ չսովորի կարող ա պրեզիդենտ դառնա ձենս կտրել նստել եմ…Ընգեր Բուշին պաշտպանելը դժվար ա, էտի մենակ Դիք Չեյնին ա վիզ վեկալում


իմիջայլոց մի քանի օր առաջ Բուշը Կալգրիում հանդիպում էր Կանադայի բիզնես էլիտայի հետ, ու այն հարցին, թե ինչ կասի նա Բարակի մասին, նա ասեց, որ "Օբաման արժանացել  է իմ լռությանը"

Իսկ վերևի գրածներիտ համար ասեմ, որ եվրոպական կանալներն էլ մի բան չէն: Օրինակ ֆրանսական ամիցիոզ կանալները , կամ թեկուզ եվոնյուզը շատ միակողմանի ու հակաամերիկյան է հիմնականում իր ուղենիշը տանում առաջ: ճիշտ ա, դա անում է շատ նուրբ ձևերով, բայց ֆրասական տափուկությունը միշտ էլ ջրի երես ա դուրս գալի:

----------


## dvgray

> Սկզբից ասեմ, որ Իրանն իմ "ամենասիրած" երկիրը չի… բայց էսօր նրանք Իրաքի շիիտների վրա ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն քան ԱՄՆ-ը, իսկ շիիտները Իրաքի 60%-ն են… ԱՄՆ-ին մնում ա բանակցությունների գնալ Իրանի հետ… Սադդամի ընկնելուց հետո ԱՄՆ-ի դիրքերը շատ թուլացավ Միջին Արևելքում… դրան դժվար ա, ընգեր, լավ քաղաքականություն անվանելը
> 
> արա… էս մի կյանք օֆտօպ եմ գնացել… ինձ հեսա Մացոյի ճանկն են գցելու


ապեր, ինչ՞ դիրքերի մասին ես ասում: երբ իրա ցամաքային ու ոչ ցամաքային ուժերը արդեն քանի տարի ա Մերձավոր Արևոլքի սրտում են, ու դուրս գալու ոչ մի նշաննրեր հլա որ ցույց չեն տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

ԱՄՆ -ի հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, կամ պարզ չի: Հիմա ինձ ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի Վրաստանի ընդիմության պահանջները ո՞րն են: Էդ մարդիկ ի՞նչ են ուզում, ի՞նչ լոզունգներով ու կոջերով են հանդես գալիս:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ: Առանց զուգահեռների:
> Դու կարաս ինձ բացատրես ի՞նչ է ուզում Վրաստանի ընդիմությունը: Հրապարակային պահանջները ինչպիսի՞ն են:


Միակ պահանջը «Սահակաշվիլի գնա» պլծ, ուրիշ պահանջ չկա: Ուլտիմատումն էսա: 

Վրաստանում հիմնադրվել է «Ռատոմ?» («Ինչո՞ւ») երիտասարդական կազմակերպությունը: Մոտ մեկ շաբաթ է ամբողջ քաղաքը իրենց պլակատներն էին կպցրած ամենուր ու ոչ ոք չէր հասկանում թե ով կամ ինչ է ուզում ասել:

----------


## Elmo

> Միակ պահանջը «Սահակաշվիլի գնա» պլծ, ուրիշ պահանջ չկա: Ուլտիմատումն էսա: 
> 
> Վրաստանում հիմնադրվել է «Ռատոմ?» («Ինչո՞ւ») երիտասարդական կազմակերպությունը: Մոտ մեկ շաբաթ է ամբողջ քաղաքը իրենց պլակատներն էին կպցրած ամենուր ու ոչ ոք չէր հասկանում թե ով կամ ինչ է ուզում ասել:


Իրոք տարօրինակ ա: Սահակաշվիլու ինչի՞ց են դժգոհ: Կոնկրետ իրա վարած քաղաքականության որ մասն են ասում վատ ա: Ինչ են ուզում անել, որ Սահակաշվիլին չի անում: Տենց բաներ է՞լ չեն ասում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իրոք տարօրինակ ա: Սահակաշվիլու ինչի՞ց են դժգոհ: Կոնկրետ իրա վարած քաղաքականության որ մասն են ասում վատ ա: Ինչ են ուզում անել, որ Սահակաշվիլին չի անում: Տենց բաներ է՞լ չեն ասում:


Դժգոհում են, որ էղած չեղածը չի տալիս ռուսներին, մանկլավիկություն համառորեն չի անում, «պրիզնատ» չի գալիս «մեծ ազգին», խանգարում է, որ ռուսները հարավային զոնայում խաղեր տան, մի խոսքով անհնազանդ «լյագոդ» դուրս էկավ։

----------


## Elmo

> Դժգոհում են, որ էղած չեղածը չի տալիս ռուսներին, մանկլավիկություն համառորեն չի անում, «պրիզնատ» չի գալիս «մեծ ազգին», խանգարում է, որ ռուսները հարավային զոնայում խաղեր տան, մի խոսքով անհնազանդ «լագոդ» դուրս էկավ։


Չէի ասի, որ անհնազանդ ա: ԱՄՆ -ին հնազանդվում ա չէ՞:

----------

Արիացի (25.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէի ասի, որ անհնազանդ ա: ԱՄՆ -ին հնազանդվում ա չէ՞:


Էլմո, ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Վրաստանը ինքն է ընտրում ում «հնազադնվել» ելնելով սեփական շահերից, Հայաստանի պես չի հանձնվել ռուսներին, ամբողջը նվիրել ու ամեն անգամ եվրոպացիքի հետ թամաշա անելուց հետո Մեդվեդի կանչով վազել Մոսկվա, «աչոտ տալ», թուքումուր ուտել ու հետո էլ խեղճ–խեղճ լղոզած հայտարարություններ անել, գալ ու ժողովրդին էլ կուտ տալ թե լոխ լավ ա։

----------


## Artgeo

> Դժգոհում են, որ էղած չեղածը չի տալիս ռուսներին, մանկլավիկություն համառորեն չի անում, «պրիզնատ» չի գալիս «մեծ ազգին», խանգարում է, որ ռուսները հարավային զոնայում խաղեր տան, մի խոսքով անհնազանդ «լյագոդ» դուրս էկավ։


Էդ հեչ, զակոննի գողերին վռնդեց Վրաստանից, գողական մտածելակերպը գրեթե վերացրեց, խորհրդային մտածելակերպը վաղը մյուս օրը շունչը կփչի, կաշառակերությունը գրեթե վերացրել ա, Հայաստան մտնող կոնտրաբանդան Վրաստանի տարածքում բռնում ա, Հարավային Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի նառկոտրաֆիկնա վերացրել, համագործակցում ա Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ Ռուսաստանին ալտերնատիվ նավթա ու գազատար ստեղծելու համար, չի ենթարկվում Պուծին ձյաձյային ու էլի լիքը-լիքը բաներ:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Վրաստանը ինքն է ընտրում ում «հնազադնվել» ելնելով սեփական շահերից, Հայաստանի պես չի հանձնվել ռուսներին, ամբողջը նվիրել ու ամեն անգամ եվրոպացիքի հետ թամաշա անելուց հետո Մեդվեդի կանչով վազել Մոսկվա, «աչոտ տալ», թուքումուր ուտել ու հետո էլ խեղճ–խեղճ լղոզած հայտարարություններ անել, գալ ու ժողովրդին էլ կուտ տալ թե լոխ լավ ա։


Եթե Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը դա չի ուզում, ուրեմն դա տեղի չի ունենա: Ինչքան էլ Ռուսները ուզենան: Այ ուրիշ հարց ա, որ ռուսները ցեցը գցեն Վրաստան ու գլորվող ձնագնդիկի էֆեկտով ամեն ինչ տանի Սահակաշվիլու հրաժարականին: Դա էլ տեղի կունենա, եթե ԱՄՆ չմիջամտի: Իսկ ԱՄՆ չի միջամտի, եթե ռուսների հետ համաձայնություն ունի: Նենց որ դա կլինի ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանի կողմից Վրաստանի գաղութացում, այլ նաև ԱՄՆ -ի կողմից Վրաստանին դավաճանություն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դժգոհում են, որ էղած չեղածը չի տալիս ռուսներին, մանկլավիկություն համառորեն չի անում, «պրիզնատ» չի գալիս «մեծ ազգին», խանգարում է, որ ռուսները հարավային զոնայում խաղեր տան, մի խոսքով անհնազանդ «լյագոդ» դուրս էկավ։


Ինձ թվում ա պատճառը պատերազմն էր… Սահակաշվիլին շատ հարցերի պատասխան պիտի տա… երկրի կեսը ռուսները գրավել էին ու ի դեպ ինքն էլ նախահարձակ է եղել (սա Եվրոպան էլ է ասում)

----------


## voter

> voter 
> ես էտ ամեն ինչից էնքան հեռու եմ, որ կարամ ինձ թույլ տամ նայել կողքից ու առանց էմոցիաների գնահատել: հավատա, որ եթե քննադատելու ու սատիրայի տեղը գա, ապա քեզանից մի քիչ վատ, բայց համենայն դեպս կարող եմ սատիրա անել ամեիրկացուն էլ, եվրոպացուն էլ, ասիացուն էլ վրայից որպես նունուֆար 
> էլի եմ ասում, որ Բուշը /և միմիայն Բուշը/ աշխարհի խաղաղության ու առաջընթացի համար լուծեց մի քանի գլոբալ, լայնամասշտաբ պռոեկտներ, որոնցից ամենաառաջինը Իրաքի ու Միլոշեվիչի խնդիրն էր: Հաջորդը Իրանի խնդիրն է, ու դա արդեն բաժին է ընկել մեր գունավոր դեմոկրատ ընկերոջը 
> …
> իսկ հարցեր լուծողին միշտ էլ քրֆում են, քանի որ միջոցները օդից չեն վերցվում, այլ կտրվում են որոշ մարդկանց բերանից: իսկ ես դեպքում կտրվել էն հաստաքամակ ամեիկացինորի ու գերմանների հետույքների ճարպերից: շատ մի պերեժիվատ արա: նրանք շաաաաաաաատ ունեն հլա էտ ճարպերից


Տապոռով հարցեր չեն լուծում իսկ դա փաստ է, որ ոչ Իրաքում ոչ էլ Հարավսլավիայում բացի իրեն լիչնի նեպրիյազն ստեղծող անձանց ոչնչացումից, ոչինչ ԱՄՆն չի իրականացրել։

Չնայած երկար ժամանակ է որ տեսնում եմ – մարդ խփելը, ակմ ասպարեզից հանելը հարց լուծել էր համարվում ՀԱԿի կողմնակիցների մոտ ու զարմանալի չի որ Բուշը նման մտածելակերպով հերոս է, գյուլլել է վատ մարդկանց։ 

Հուսամ ԼՏՊի կոչերը տապոռով հեղափոխություններից հրաժարվելը մի օր կհասկանաս ու կգիտակցես, որ գյուլելով, արգելելով ու ոչնչացնելով ոչինչ չի լուծվում, ավելին միայն ամեն ինչ բարդանում է։

Չնայած մարդ ես կարող է պրոբլեմների ավելացումը քեզ համար ավելի գերադասելի է....

----------


## voter

> Նորից եմ կրկնում, ցանկացած մասնավոր ձեռնարկություն կարող է Վրաստանում բիզնես անել, անկախ նրանից, թե որտեղի գրանցում ունի: Իսկ «վաճառել» կոչվածը լրիվ անհեթեթ եմ համարում:  Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ՎԱՃԱՌԵԼ» 
> 
> Մի խումբ «զակոննի» գողեր, կրիմինալներ, Կրեմլի այլ հպատակներ, որոնք Սահակաշվիլիի իշխանության գալուց հետո ապաստան են գտել Ռուսաստանում, օգտվելով խորհրդային մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց դժգոհությունից ապրիլի 9-ին կազմակերպում են բողոքի ակցիա Թբիլիսիում: Հիշեցնեմ, որ սրանից 20 տարի առաջ Ռուսաստանը իր դրածո Շեվարդնաձեին իշխանության բերելու համար հենց ապրիլի 9-ի գիշերը մի քանի տասնյակ երիտասարդի սպանեց, որոնք պաշտպանում էին երկրի լեգիտիմ նախագահ Գամսախուրդիային: Դրանից հետո էր Աբխազիայի ու Հարավային Օսեթիայի պատերազմը, քաղաքացիական պատերազմը Վրաստանում և ի վերջո Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալումը, Շեվարդնաձեի կողմից իշխանության բռնազավթումն ու բռնի կերպով Վրաստանի ԱՊՀ խցկելը:


Եթե երկրում իրավիճակը նորմալ է ու ծայրահեղ լարվածության չի հասցված ով էլ ինչքան էլ միտինգ անի ու անկարգություններ ստեղծի, ոչինչ էլ հնարավոր չի լինի փոխել, նամանավանդ երկրի նախագահ ու ղեկավարություն փոխել։

Այդպես լիներ ամեն Մայիսի մեկին Գերմանիայում պիտի կանզլերով սկսած միլպետերով վերջացված փոխվեին, քանի որ այդ օրը ամեն տարի անարխիստները, ձախերը, աջերը ու ինչ ախմախ ասես ամեն ինչ Բերլինում ջարդում ու փշրում է....

Շատ նման է հայաստանյան Մարտի մեկի դեպքերի արդարացումներին, թե Օպերայի կամ Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակում հավաքվածները սպառնում էին պետականությանը։

Հետևությունը մեկն է, նման պետությունը, որին կարող է սպառնել մի քանի հազար մադու մեկ տեղում հավաքվել ու նույնիսկ անկարգություններ սարքելը ՓԱԼԱՍ ու ՓՈՒՉ երկիր է ու գոյություն ունենալու հնարավորություն իսկ իմ կարծիքով իրավունք չունի...

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> Ո՞նց թե Ջորջ Բուշի փողոց: 
> Իրոք նման փողոց կա՞:


Էն էլ նենց փողոց, որ ամեն Վրաստան Օդանավակայանով եկող գնացող դա տեսնի
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-60326

----------


## ministr

Միշիկին շուտ ֆուտբոլ անեին նախագահի աթոռից էս օրը չէին ընկնի էդքան մարդ էլ չեր մահանա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Հետևությունը մեկն է, նման պետությունը, որին կարող է սպառնել մի քանի հազար մադու մեկ տեղում հավաքվել ու նույնիսկ անկարգություններ սարքելը ՓԱԼԱՍ ու ՓՈՒՉ երկիր է ու գոյություն ունենալու հնարավորություն իսկ իմ կարծիքով իրավունք չունի...


Վոթեր, քո տրամաբանությամբ ԱՄՆ–ն փալաս ու փուջ երկիր է, ու գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք չունի, քանի որ մի քանի օդաչու պայթացրեցին մի քանի հզոր շենք ու մի քանի հազար հոգի էլ վարի գնաց… Վրաստանը իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանի դիվերսիայից պաշտպանվելու մեծ խնդիր ունի, և իրականում այդքան էլ հեշտ չի Ռուսաստանի դեմ պայքարելը, եթե նա որոշել է *տիրանալ*։ Միայն հիշենք, որ մեր կողմից չսիրված Սահակաշվիլին այնուամենայնիվ կարգին էլ համաժողավրդական հանրահավաք իրականացրեց ռուս–վրացական պատերազմից հետո, և մասնավորապես իմ տպավորություններով վրաց ժողովուրդը սատարում է Սահակաշվիլուն։




> Վրաստանում կանխվել է Սահակաշվիլիի դեմ դավադրությունը
> 
> Վրաստանի ՆԳՆ-ն տարածել է ընդդիմությանն արատավորող հերթական փաստաթղթերը։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Грузия Online–ը։ Ուժարարները հրապարակել են ձայնատեսագրություններ, որոնցում ընդդիմության երկու ներկայացուցիչներ բանակցություններ են վարում զենքի գնման և պետական հեղաշրջում կազմակերպելու մասին։
> 
> Դավադրություն ծրագրելու մեջ կասկածվում են «Հանուն Վրաստանի փրկության» ընդդիմադիր կուսակցության անդամներ Մալխազ Գվելուկաշվիլին և Լաշա Չխենքելին։ Ձայնագրույթուններից մեկում Գվելուկաշվիլին, ինչպես հաղորդվում է, պայմանավորվում է 30 մարդու համար ձեռք բերել հրազեն, ինչպես նաև խոսում է Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հնարավոր վերացման մասին։
> 
> Ժապավեններում քննարկվում են զինված հարձակման մանրամասները, որը պետք է իրագործվի ապրիլի 9–ին՝ այն օրը, երբ Վրաստանի ընդդիմությունն անցկացնելու է զանգվածային ցույցեր։ Համաձայն ՆԳՆ տեղեկությունների՝ դավադիրները նախատեսել են գործի դնել երկու խումբ։ Խմբերից մեկը նախատեսված է եղել խորհրդարանի շենքը գրավելու, մյուսը՝ Թբիլիսիի հեռուստաաշտարակը գրավելու համար։

----------


## Սամվել

> ր մի քանի օդաչու պայթացրեցին մի քանի հզոր շենք ու մի քանի հազար հոգի էլ վարի գնաց


ՎԻշապ ջան.. ճիշտը որ ասեմ էտ մի 2 շենք պայթացնելը ԱՄՆին ավելի շատ էր պետք քան թե Արաբներին... փաստերն էլ կան  :Smile:  Բայց դե էտ արդեն լռիվ ուրիշ թեմայա  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՎԻշապ ջան.. ճիշտը որ ասեմ էտ մի 2 շենք պայթացնելը ԱՄՆին ավելի շատ էր պետք քան թե Արաբներին... փաստերն էլ կան  Բայց դե էտ արդեն լռիվ ուրիշ թեմայա


Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ասում ենք պետություն (տվյալ դեպքում՝ ԱՄՆ), հասկանում ենք իշխանություններ, այնինչ ժողովուրդ է պետք հասկանալ նախ և առաջ (կասկածելի է, որ ԱՄՆ–ի ժողովուրդը այդ ակտից շահեց, մանավանդ որ մի քանի հազար հոգի էլ պարզապես այն աշխարհ գնացին, ով որ շահեց, ինքն էլ կերավ Իրաքի պատերազմի բարիքները)։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ–ի ժողովուրդը դա կուլ տվեց, նույն կերպ կարող են Վրաստանի ժողովրդին համոզել, որ Սահակաշվիլին ժողովրդի թշնամի է և վերջ։ Հին սովետական մեթոդները սաղ կենան։

----------


## Սամվել

> Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ասում ենք պետություն (տվյալ դեպքում՝ ԱՄՆ), հասկանում ենք իշխանություններ, այնինչ ժողովուրդ է պետք հասկանալ նախ և առաջ (կասկածելի է, որ ԱՄՆ–ի ժողովուրդը այդ ակտից շահեց, մանավանդ որ մի քանի հազար հոգի էլ պարզապես այն աշխարհ գնացին, ով որ շահեց, ինքն էլ կերավ Իրաքի պատերազմի բարիքները)։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ–ի ժողովուրդը դա կուլ տվեց, նույն կերպ կարող են Վրաստանի ժողովրդին համոզել, որ Սահակաշվիլին ժողովրդի թշնամի է և վերջ։ Հին սովետական մեթոդները սաղ կենան։


Վիշապ ջան.. հիմա Ռեսուրսների համար տարվող պատերազմա...  էտ 3.000 զոհը կապին Արաբների վզին.. հիմա տեռոռա եղավ գնաց.. բայց դե իտոգում Աշխարհի ամենաթանկ ու էտ ամենաթանկից ամենաշատ ունեցող պետություններից մեկը փաստացի գրավեցին... 

Հիմա 3.000 ավելի 3.000 պակաս.. բայց դե մի 100 տարի հետո էտ Նավթը իրանը կասի.. ու հաստատ կասի..

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան.. հիմա Ռեսուրսների համար տարվող պատերազմա...  էտ 3.000 զոհը կապին Արաբների վզին.. հիմա տեռոռա եղավ գնաց.. բայց դե իտոգում Աշխարհի ամենաթանկ ու էտ ամենաթանկից ամենաշատ ունեցող պետություններից մեկը փաստացի գրավեցին... 
> 
> Հիմա 3.000 ավելի 3.000 պակաս.. բայց դե մի 100 տարի հետո էտ Նավթը իրանը կասի.. ու հաստատ կասի..


Ապեր, էդ 3000 հոգին կարող է՞ քաղաքացիներ չէին, ու ԱՄՆ–ի շահելը իրենց պետք չէր… Ու հազիվ թե այդ հանուն նավթի ակցիան հանուն Ամերիկայի մեծ ժողովրդի էր, մի քանի տականքներ, որ ատոմային ռումբերի կնոպկաների վրա նստած են, միլիարդների խաղեր են տալիս, զվարճանում են, վաղը մյուս օր պետք լինի, 3000 չէ, 3 հարյուր հազար վարի կտան, բայց սա իսկականից ուրիշ թեմա է :Wink:

----------


## Javakhk

> Վրաստանը ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի հակասեմիտիզմով, քսենոֆոբիայով, հոմոֆոբիայով, նացիզմով և այլ անհանդուրժողական երևույթներով չի տառապում, ո՛չ ժողովրդի, ո՛չ պետական մակարդակով: Հասկացա՞նք:


Artgeo, շատ *զարմանալի* հայտարարություն եք անում։ Կարո՞ղ եք բերել օրինակներ Հայաստանի.
*հակասեմիտիզմի,
քսենոֆոբիայի, 
հոմոֆոբիայի, 
նացիզմի*
դրսեւորումների։

----------

Արիացի (25.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Artgeo, շատ *զարմանալի* հայտարարություն եք անում։ Կարո՞ղ եք բերել օրինակներ Հայաստանի.
> *հակասեմիտիզմի,
> քսենոֆոբիայի, 
> հոմոֆոբիայի, 
> նացիզմի*
> դրսեւորումների։


ես կարամ բերեմ, բայց չեմ անի թեմայից չշեղվելու համար… կա ապեր… եսիմինչ չաթերի չի հասնում բայց կա ու պետական քարոզչական մակարդակով… Հայոց Աշխարհ կարդա կիմանաս

----------


## Artgeo

> Շատ նման է հայաստանյան Մարտի մեկի դեպքերի արդարացումներին, թե Օպերայի կամ Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակում հավաքվածները սպառնում էին պետականությանը։


Ոտեր, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ, հուսով եմ վերջին անգամ հատուկ քո, Էլմոյի և այլ նմանատիպ հայացքներ ու մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց համար: Վրաստանը դա Հայաստան չէ, և դրա բազմաթիվ օրինակներ եմ բերել: Հանգիստ կարող եմ շարունակել օրինակներ բերել, սակայն սրանից հետո որևէ նման անիմաստ գրառման չեմ պատասխանելու: 
Ի տարբերություն բանանային երկրների, Վրաստանում չեն բերում նոր, փայլուն լիմոնկաներ դնում խոտի մեջ, այսպես կոչվող Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ նկարահանում ու հետո տարատեսակ տաթևիկնալբանդյանների բերանով կեղտի ու լուտանքի աղբ թափում անմեղ զոհերի, խաղաղ ցուցարարների հասցեին: 
Վրաստանում պետական զինված հեղաշրջմամբ զբաղվում է Ներքին Գործերի Նախարարությունը, որը վարում է անաչառ ու հասարակության համար բաց հետաքննում: Ներկայացվում են տեսա և ձայնաժապավեններ, որոնք հասանելի են բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներին և ինտերնետից օգտվողներին http://police.ge/ 
Ի դեպ վերջին հրտարակված տեսանյութերը Նինո Բուրջանաձեի կուսակցության անդամների զենք զինամթերք ձեռք բերելու վիդեոկադրերն են: 
Կարծում եմ բավականին պարզ եմ արտահայտվում ու այլևս այս թեմային չենք վերադառնա: Դադարեք համեմատել իրար Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը: 




> Հետևությունը մեկն է, նման պետությունը, որին կարող է սպառնել մի քանի հազար մադու մեկ տեղում հավաքվել ու նույնիսկ անկարգություններ սարքելը ՓԱԼԱՍ ու ՓՈՒՉ երկիր է ու գոյություն ունենալու հնարավորություն իսկ իմ կարծիքով իրավունք չունի...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Միայն մեկ ավելացում կա: Մի քանի հազար սովորական մարդը մի բան է և լրիվ այլ բան մի քանի հազար մարդ, որոնք ֆինանսավորվում են աբիժնիկ «զակոննի» գողերից, էֆէսբեշնիկներից, կագեբեշնիկներից, արտաքին այլ ոչ բարյացակամ տրամադրված ուժերից: Սակայն վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ Վրաստանը այս փորձությանն էլ կդիմակայի հանուն ոչ հարևան որոշ երկրների նման ապագա ունենալու:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo, շատ *զարմանալի* հայտարարություն եք անում։ Կարո՞ղ եք բերել օրինակներ Հայաստանի.
> *հակասեմիտիզմի,
> քսենոֆոբիայի, 
> հոմոֆոբիայի, 
> նացիզմի*
> դրսեւորումների։


Հետաքրքիրա, որ մի արիացի գրում ա դա, մյուս Արիացին շնորհակալություն ա հայտնում:  :Smile: 
Մի երկրում, որտեղ իշխանության մեջ են գտնվում դաշնակները, պետական ԶԼՄ-ներն են Հ1-ն ու Հայոց Աշխարհը, իսկ իշխանությանը աջակցում են արիացիները կարծում եմ նման հարց պիտի որ չառաջանա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հետաքրքիրա, որ մի արիացի գրում ա դա, մյուս Արիացին շնորհակալություն ա հայտնում: 
> Մի երկրում, որտեղ իշխանության մեջ են գտնվում դաշնակները, պետական ԶԼՄ-ներն են Հ1-ն ու Հայոց Աշխարհը, իսկ իշխանությանը աջակցում են արիացիները կարծում եմ նման հարց պիտի որ չառաջանա:


Հետաքրքիրա, հակասեմիտիզմով, քսենոֆոբիայով, հոմոֆոբիայով, նացիզմով հարուստ Հայաստանում, ի տարբերություն ազատ, անկախ, դեմոկրատական ու եվրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխանող Վրաստանի, ինչու ազգային փոքրամասնությունների հետ կապված ոչ մի խնդիր չի առաջանում?  :Think: 
Երևի պատճառը այն է, որ իշխանության մեջ գտնվող դաշնակները և նրանց աջակցող արիացիները չեն թողել, որ Հայաստանում ազգային փոքրամասնություն մնա, սաղին վերացրել են, քսենոֆոբիայի հողի վրա:  :Wink:

----------

Artgeo (25.03.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Այ ժողովուրդ ինչ եք խառնվել իրար... Արտգեոն Հայաստանին կոմպլիմենտ է անում չեք հասկացել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Եթե մի ազգի մեջ իսպառ վերանում են հոմոֆոբիայի, հակասեմիտիզմի, նացիզմի ու ես իմ ինչ էլ զահրումարիզմի ցանկացած դրսևորում / ու վերին ատյանի դեմոկրատները ասում են ապրեք արդեն դուք հանդուրժում եք ամեն ինչ /  նշանակում է էդ ազգը մի ոտով արդեն գերեզմանում է.. կատարվել է այդ ազգի ուղեղի ու էմոցիաների ամպուտացիա... Կարդացեք «451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի» ՌԵյ Բրեդբերիի գիրքը ու կհասկանաք թե դա ինչ է:

Իսկ ընդանրապես եթե էս հարցին նայենք մեր Հայաստանի տեսանկյունից, ապա մեզ ձեռնտու է որ իշխանության մնա Սահակաշվիլի ինչ գնով ուզում է լինի:
Նաև ձեռնտու է Վրաստանի հակառուսական կեցվածքը որը կարծում եմ պետք է խրախուսել հենց Հայաստանի շահերից ելնելով:  Վրաստանը բուֆերի դեր է կատարում չի թողնում որ Ռուսաստանը շատ ակտիվանա, ինչպես օրինակ Ադրբեջանը չի թողնում որ Իրանը ակտիվանա:

Մեզ պետք են լավ հարաբերություններ Իրանի ու Ռուսաստանի հետ բայց այնպես որ նրանք շատ ակտիվ չլինեն, իսկ դրանում մեզ կնպաստեն Վրաստանում ու Ադրբեջանում իշխող ռեժիմները:

----------

Արիացի (25.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիրա, հակասեմիտիզմով, քսենոֆոբիայով, հոմոֆոբիայով, նացիզմով հարուստ Հայաստանում, ի տարբերություն ազատ, անկախ, դեմոկրատական ու եվրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխանող Վրաստանի, ինչու ազգային փոքրամասնությունների հետ կապված ոչ մի խնդիր չի առաջանում? 
> Երևի պատճառը այն է, որ իշխանության մեջ գտնվող դաշնակները և նրանց աջակցող արիացիները չեն թողել, որ Հայաստանում ազգային փոքրամասնություն մնա, սաղին վերացրել են, քսենոֆոբիայի հողի վրա:


Չգիտեմ ապեր աջակցել են, թե չեն աջակցել, բայց որ Հայաստանում ազգաին փոքրամասնություն գտնես, իրոք, ձեն հանի, միասին քսենոֆոբենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Արտ,* կներես որ խառնվում եմ, միտք չունեի ճիշտն ասած, բայց քո մոտ Վրաստանի նկատմամբ սերը ու այդ երկրի կորուստների ու անհաջողությունների համար ցավելը, որը համարում միանշանակ ընդունելի ու անկեղծորեն հարգում եմ, վերածվում է Սահակաշվիլիամոլության: Կներես անկեղծության համար: 

Ինքս Վրաստանը քիչ թե շատ իմանալով, չեմ կարող ուրանալ այն դրականը, որ Սահակշվիլին արեց Վրաստանի համար, հատկապես Շեվարդնաձեի թողած բարդակից հետո: Բայց գտնում եմ, որ օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունների մեջ նա ունի մեղքի հսկայական բաժին, ու դրա համար պիտի պատասխանատվություն կրի հենց վրաց ժողովրդի առաջ:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.03.2009), REAL_ist (29.03.2009), Արիացի (25.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Չգիտեմ ապեր աջակցել են, թե չեն աջակցել, բայց որ Հայաստանում ազգաին փոքրամասնություն գտնես, իրոք, ձեն հանի, միասին քսենոֆոբենք:


Դա մեր առավելությունն ա, որ չկա:
Իսկ որ չկա, դա էլ իրա պատմական պատճառներն ունի:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը, պատասխանների շղթայով ջնջվել է: Խնդրում եմ գրառում անելուց առաջ կարդալ թեմայի վերնագիրը:*

----------

Artgeo (25.03.2009), Արիացի (25.03.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց գտնում եմ, որ օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունների մեջ նա ունի մեղքի հսկայական բաժին, ու դրա համար պիտի պատասխանատվություն կրի հենց վրաց ժողովրդի առաջ:


Հա, բայց համաձայնվի, որ դա միայն ու միայն Վրաստանի ժողովրդի գործն է ու տարատեսակ լավրովներն իրավունք չունեն որոշեն Վրաստանի նախագահի ով լինելը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Արտ,* կներես որ խառնվում եմ, միտք չունեի ճիշտն ասած, բայց քո մոտ Վրաստանի նկատմամբ սերը ու այդ երկրի կորուստների ու անհաջողությունների համար ցավելը, որը համարում միանշանակ ընդունելի ու անկեղծորեն հարգում եմ, վերածվում է Սահակաշվիլիամոլության: Կներես անկեղծության համար: 
> 
> Ինքս Վրաստանը քիչ թե շատ իմանալով, չեմ կարող ուրանալ այն դրականը, որ Սահակշվիլին արեց Վրաստանի համար, հատկապես Շեվարդնաձեի թողած բարդակից հետո: Բայց գտնում եմ, որ օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունների մեջ նա ունի մեղքի հսկայական բաժին, ու դրա համար պիտի պատասխանատվություն կրի հենց վրաց ժողովրդի առաջ:


Հոպլո, նախ օգօստոսյան իրադարձությունների շարժառիթներն ու հետևանքները թվում է թե Ռուսաստանի օգտին էին, ու Սահակաշվիլին գուցե իսկապես ինչ–որ տեղ ստրատեգիական սխալ արեց, սակայն Արտգեոյի ասածը ինձ թվում է Սահակաշվիլիամոլություն չի, պարզապես լուրջ թեմա չկա Վրաստանում իշխանություն փոխելու, իսկ ինչ–որ խունտա այնուամենայնիվ վիզ է դնում։ Ժողովուրդը համենայն դեպս օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունների ժամանակ հիմնականում պաշտպանում էր Սահակաշվիլուն, ես այնտեղ էի սկզբի օրերին։ Հետո էլ մասսայական հավաք ու երթ արեցին եթե հիշում ես։ Իսկ հիմա մի 5-6000 հոգի առանց լուրջ թեմայի իշխանափոխություն են ուզում, Արտգեոի ասածն ինձ թվում է դա է։ Ոնց որ մեզ մոտ յանի ի՞նչ փոխվեց, որ Լևոնի հրաժարականը պահանջեցին ու նստեցին տեղը, մահանան Ղարաբաղի բազարներն էին, փոխարենը սաղ տվեցին Ռուսներին, ինչ կար չկար կերան, ու հիմա էլի ավելին զիջելու խոսակցություններ են գնում, բայց պաչեմու տո ոչ մեկ դրա համար նախագահի հրաժարական չի պահանջում… հարցեր, հարցեր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոպլո, նախ օգօստոսյան իրադարձությունների շարժառիթներն ու հետևանքները թվում է թե Ռուսաստանի օգտին էին, ու Սահակաշվիլին գուցե իսկապես ինչ–որ տեղ ստրատեգիական սխալ արեց, սակայն Արտգեոյի ասածը ինձ թվում է Սահակաշվիլիամոլություն չի, պարզապես լուրջ թեմա չկա Վրաստանում իշխանություն փոխելու, իսկ ինչ–որ խունտա այնուամենայնիվ վիզ է դնում։ Ժողովուրդը համենայն դեպս օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունների ժամանակ հիմնականում պաշտպանում էր Սահակաշվիլուն, ես այնտեղ էի սկզբի օրերին։ Հետո էլ մասսայական հավաք ու երթ արեցին եթե հիշում ես։ Իսկ հիմա մի 5-6000 հոգի առանց լուրջ թեմայի իշխանափոխություն են ուզում, Արտգեոի ասածն ինձ թվում է դա է։ Ոնց որ մեզ մոտ յանի ի՞նչ փոխվեց, որ Լևոնի հրաժարականը պահանջեցին ու նստեցին տեղը, մահանան Ղարաբաղի բազարներն էին, փոխարենը սաղ տվեցին Ռուսներին, ինչ կար չկար կերան, ու հիմա էլի ավելին զիջելու խոսակցություններ են գնում, բայց պաչեմու տո ոչ մեկ դրա համար նախագահի հրաժարական չի պահանջում… հարցեր, հարցեր…


Ապեր, ես էլ հենց այդ ստրատեգիական սխալը ի նկատի ունեմ, որի համար տալիս են շատ պարզ պատասխան - հրաժարական, անկախ այն բանից թե ինչ շարժառիթներ կային, ու ով դրդեց կամ բռթեց Վրաստանին ներքաշվել պատերազմի մեջ: Իսկ թե հիմա Վրաստանում վիզ դնողները խունտա են, թե լուրջ քաղաքակ ուժ լուրջ ընտրազանգվածով, դժվար է ասել: Իմ տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ ներկա պահին Վրաստանում կա Սահակաշվիլու հրաժարականի հասարակական պահանջ, որը շատ նորմալ է, քանի որ երկիրը ներքաշվել էր ավանտյուրայի մեջ, որից կարող էր խուսափել, եթե Սահակաշվիլին կդորմ քիչ էմոցիոնալ լիներ ու ավելի հավասարակշռված որոշումներ ընդուներ վճռական պահին:

Իսկ ինչ մնում է պատերազմի ժամանակ Սահակաշվիլու ունեցած ժողովդրական աջակցությանը, ապա կզարմանայի, եթե հակառակը լիներ: Երկիրը փաստացի պատերազմ մեջ էր, բա ինչ անեին ?? Բրախեին գնային?? Հիմա մեր վրա վերցնենք: Որ վաղը հանկարծ Թուրքիայ իհետ պատերազմ լինի, Աստված ոչ անի, երևի մենք էլ բոլորով դուրս կգանք փողոց ու կաջակցենք իշխանություններին, մեր ղզլբաշներին, մի հատ էլ կամավոր կգրվենք ու կգնանք ճակատ:  

Իմ դիլետանտ կարծիքով, Սահակաշվիլին մի քնաի տարի շատ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա էր: Եվս մի քանի տարի խաղաղություն` սառեցված Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հարցերով, Վրաստանը դառնալու էր առաջնակարգ երկիր: Հիմքերը ամեն դեպքում շատ լավ էր դրված: Սահակաշվիլին երկրի պրոբլեմները սկսել էր լուծել արդարադատության համակարգը խելքի բերելուց ու ուժայիններին կարգի հրավիրելուց: Բայց վերջին պահին լրջախոհությունը տեղի տվեց էմոցիաներին: Ռուսները բզեցին, իսկ նրանք դա անելուց լավ են: Յանկիները դուխ տվեցին: Դրանք էլ անհիմն դուխ տալուց են լավ: Սա էլ հըռը-կոբալի վրա քշեց:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, բայց համաձայնվի, որ դա միայն ու միայն Վրաստանի ժողովրդի գործն է ու տարատեսակ լավրովներն իրավունք չունեն որոշեն Վրաստանի նախագահի ով լինելը:


հաստատ
նույնքան, որքան տարատեսակ ռայսեր ու բուշեր, կամ հիմա օբամաներ ու քլինթոններ .. 
իմ հասկանալով էլ Բուրջանաձեի հետևում Լավրով չի երևում, բացարձակապես ..

----------

Elmo (26.03.2009), Mephistopheles (28.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Թեմային անրադարձել է նաև Նիկոլը, որը երկար ժամանակ մտածել է և պնդում է, որ Սահակաշվիլին պիտի այնուամենայնիվ հեռանա. 
ՍԱՀԱԿԱՇՎԻԼԻՆ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՀԵՌԱՆԱ

----------

Mephistopheles (28.03.2009)

----------


## Javakhk

> Իմ դիլետանտ կարծիքով, Սահակաշվիլին մի քնաի տարի շատ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա էր: Եվս մի քանի տարի խաղաղություն` սառեցված Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հարցերով, Վրաստանը դառնալու էր առաջնակարգ երկիր: Հիմքերը ամեն դեպքում շատ լավ էր դրված: Սահակաշվիլին երկրի պրոբլեմները սկսել էր լուծել արդարադատության համակարգը խելքի բերելուց ու ուժայիններին կարգի հրավիրելուց: Բայց վերջին պահին լրջախոհությունը տեղի տվեց էմոցիաներին: Ռուսները բզեցին, իսկ նրանք դա անելուց լավ են: Յանկիները դուխ տվեցին: Դրանք էլ անհիմն դուխ տալուց են լավ: Սա էլ հըռը-կոբալի վրա քշեց:


Այո, Սահակաշվիլու քաղաքականության մեջ լավն ու վատը խառնված են իրար։ Բայց Ձեր ասածի մի երկու դիտողություն ունեմ։

Հ. Օսեթիայի վրա հարձակումը մի տեսակ...* պահի տակ արված էմոցիոնալ քայլ ՉԷՐ*, այլ հետեւանք էր նախընթաց քաղաքական կուրսի։ Սահակաշվիլու քաղաքականության հիմքերից մեկն էր. _“Տղերք ջան, Էսա-էսա Սուխումն ու Ցխինվալին գրավում ենք”_ կարգախոսը։ Դրանով մի քանի անգամ ընտրվել էին ինքն ու իր կուսակցությունը։ Ու որպէսզի այդ ոգին “թարմ” պահեին, անընդհատ փոքրիկ “հարձակումիկներ” կարիք ունեին։ Հ. Օսեթիայի այն մասում, որը վրացական վերահսկման տակ էր, գեղեցիկ շենքեր էին սարքում` հաճախ օսեթական հրացաններից մի քանի տասնյակ մետր այն կողմ։ Սա մի կողմից ուրախացնում էր վրացական ընտրազանգվածին, մյուս կողմից էլ Վրաստանը ավելի զգայուն եւ խոցելի էր դարձնում պրովակացիաների համար։

Ջավախքի հարցում էլ քաղաքաքականությունը հակասական էր։ *Հենց նրա օրոք էր, որ ակտիվացավ հայերին իշխանության բոլոր օղակներից դուրս մղելու պրոցեսը։ Այսօր Սամցխե-Ջավախք նահանգի ղեկավարության մեջ կա ԶՐՈ հատ հայ։ Հայերը ԶՐՈ տոկոս են կազմում նաեւ Ախալցխայի ու Ծալկայի շրջանների ղեկավարության մեջ։* Դրանից բացի, Սահակաշվիլու օրոք թափ առավ Ջավախքում վրացի միգրանտներ բնակեցնելու ծրագիրը։ Վերանբակների քանակը սպառնալի չէ, բայց դրանով հայ բնակչությանը վանում են, քանի որ հայերի համար տասնամյակներով դպրոց չեն նորոգում, աշխատատեղ չեն բացում, իսկ այ այդ վրացի միգրանտների համար անմիջապես ֆոնդեր գտնվում են։ Իսկ, օրինակ, Հայաստանում որեւե մեկը լսած կա՞ արդյոք, որ կառավարությունը եզդիական կամ ասորական գյուղերում ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով հայեր բնակեցնելու ծրագրեր իրականացնի։ 

Էլ չեմ ասում շինծու մեղադրանքներով հայ գրեթե բոլոր ակտիվիստներին ձերբակալելը… Այսինքն` Սահակաշվիլին դեռ օսերի հետ “չբարշած” հայերի հետ է խառը քայլեր անում։ 

Վրացական նացիոնալիզմի վրա հենվելը Սահակաշվիլու հիմնական կետերից մեկն է։ Եւ դա բերեց *այն հետեւանքներին*, որոնք տեսնում ենք…

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ դիլետանտ կարծիքով, Սահակաշվիլին մի քնաի տարի շատ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա էր: *Եվս մի քանի տարի խաղաղություն` սառեցված Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հարցերով, Վրաստանը դառնալու էր առաջնակարգ երկիր:* Հիմքերը ամեն դեպքում շատ լավ էր դրված: Սահակաշվիլին երկրի պրոբլեմները սկսել էր լուծել արդարադատության համակարգը խելքի բերելուց ու ուժայիններին կարգի հրավիրելուց: Բայց վերջին պահին լրջախոհությունը տեղի տվեց էմոցիաներին: Ռուսները բզեցին, իսկ նրանք դա անելուց լավ են: Յանկիները դուխ տվեցին: Դրանք էլ անհիմն դուխ տալուց են լավ: Սա էլ հըռը-կոբալի վրա քշեց:


Բա քո կարծիքով ռուսները ինչի՞ց էին վախեցել  :Smile:  Հարավային Օսեթիայից մարդիկ փախնում էին Թբիլիսիի կողմից կառավարվող տարածքներ ու վերջին ժամանակներում հոսքը բավականին մեծացել էր: Բացի դրանից խնդիր կար դեռ Ռուսաստանի տակ գտնվող երկրներին հանգստացնելու ու չթողնելու, որ նույնիսկ մտածեն Վրաստանի նման լինելու վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հ. Օսեթիայի վրա հարձակումը մի տեսակ...* պահի տակ արված էմոցիոնալ քայլ ՉԷՐ*, այլ հետեւանք էր նախընթաց քաղաքական կուրսի։ *Սահակաշվիլու քաղաքականության հիմքերից մեկն էր. “Տղերք ջան, Էսա-էսա Սուխումն ու Ցխինվալին գրավում ենք” կարգախոսը։* Դրանով մի քանի անգամ ընտրվել էին ինքն ու իր կուսակցությունը։ Ու որպէսզի այդ ոգին “թարմ” պահեին, անընդհատ փոքրիկ “հարձակումիկներ” կարիք ունեին։ Հ. Օսեթիայի այն մասում, որը վրացական վերահսկման տակ էր, գեղեցիկ շենքեր էին սարքում` հաճախ օսեթական հրացաններից մի քանի տասնյակ մետր այն կողմ։ Սա մի կողմից ուրախացնում էր վրացական ընտրազանգվածին, մյուս կողմից էլ Վրաստանը ավելի զգայուն եւ խոցելի էր դարձնում պրովակացիաների համար։


Քաղաքական կուրսի մասին գրվածը ակնհայտ սուտ է: Նման հայտարարություն միայն Օքրուաշվիլին է արել ու գործից ազատվել:Սահակաշվիլին ամեն կերպ ձգտում էր երկիրը գրավիչ դարձնել, որ Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան իրենք ուզենան լինել Վրաստանի կազմում ու վստահ եմ այդպես էլ կլիներ, եթե Պուծինի կեղտոտ ոտքը չդրվեր կրկին մեր սուրբ տարածաշրջան: Օրհնվի էն սհաթը, երբ դուրսը վերջնական դուրս կշպրտվի Վրաստանից (ամբողջական Վրաստանից):



> Ջավախքի հարցում էլ քաղաքաքականությունը հակասական էր։ *Հենց նրա օրոք էր, որ ակտիվացավ հայերին իշխանության բոլոր օղակներից դուրս մղելու պրոցեսը։ Այսօր Սամցխե-Ջավախք նահանգի ղեկավարության մեջ կա ԶՐՈ հատ հայ։ Հայերը ԶՐՈ տոկոս են կազմում նաեւ Ախալցխայի ու Ծալկայի շրջանների ղեկավարության մեջ։* Դրանից բացի, Սահակաշվիլու օրոք թափ առավ Ջավախքում վրացի միգրանտներ բնակեցնելու ծրագիրը։ Վերանբակների քանակը սպառնալի չէ, բայց դրանով հայ բնակչությանը վանում են, քանի որ հայերի համար տասնամյակներով դպրոց չեն նորոգում, աշխատատեղ չեն բացում, իսկ այ այդ վրացի միգրանտների համար անմիջապես ֆոնդեր գտնվում են։ Իսկ, օրինակ, Հայաստանում որեւե մեկը լսած կա՞ արդյոք, որ կառավարությունը եզդիական կամ ասորական գյուղերում ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կերպով հայեր բնակեցնելու ծրագրեր իրականացնի։


Վրացերեն սովորեք, դարձեք երկրի լիարժեք անդամ, պաշտպանեք ձեր իրավունքները, բայց բարի եղեք հարգել այն երկիրը, որի քաղաքացի եք ու սկզբի համար սովորեք պետական լեզուն:



> Էլ չեմ ասում շինծու մեղադրանքներով հայ գրեթե բոլոր ակտիվիստներին ձերբակալելը… Այսինքն` Սահակաշվիլին դեռ օսերի հետ “չբարշած” հայերի հետ է խառը քայլեր անում։ 
> 
> Վրացական նացիոնալիզմի վրա հենվելը Սահակաշվիլու հիմնական կետերից մեկն է։ Եւ դա բերեց *այն հետեւանքներին*, որոնք տեսնում ենք…


Սահակաշվիլին *երբեք* նացիոնալիստ չի եղել և նույնիսկ հակառակը, հենց նրա օրոք էր, որ Առաջին ալիքով սկսեցին հեռարձակել հայերեն լրատվական ծրագիր, նրա օրոք էր, որ հայերեն լեզվով վարորդական քննություններ, օլիմպիադաներ կազմակերպվեցին, նրա օրոք էր, որ Ախալքալաք-Թբիլիսի երկաթուղին վերագործարկվեց և այլ նմանատիպ լիքը բաներ: Պարզապես պետք է վերացնել անջատողական տրամադրությունները և կառուցել երկիրը, որտեղ ապրում ես:

----------


## Javakhk

> Վրացերեն սովորեք, դարձեք երկրի լիարժեք անդամ, պաշտպանեք ձեր իրավունքները, բայց բարի եղեք հարգել այն երկիրը, որի քաղաքացի եք ու սկզբի համար սովորեք պետական լեզուն։


Դժբախտաբար վրացերեն սովորելու մասին կոչերը միայն պրոպագանդա են։ Ախալցխայի հայերը հո լավ գիտեն վրացերեն։ Ինչո՞վ է նրանց դրությունը լավ Ախալքալաքի հայերի դրությունից։ Ինչու՞ Սամցխե-Ջավախքի ղեկավարության մեջ ԶՐՈ հատ հայ կա։ Միթէ այդ նահանգում *ընդհանրապես* բացակայում են վրացերեն իմացող օժտված հայերը։ 

Ստիպված եմ նշելու, որ Վրաստանը ինքը երբեմն* հակա-քայլեր* է անում Ջավախքի հայության վրացերեն սովորելու ուղղությամբ։ Ախալքալաքի “համալսարանի մասնաճյուղի” ողորմելի պատմությունը հավանաբար գիտեք։




> Քաղաքական կուրսի մասին գրվածը ակնհայտ սուտ է։ Նման հայտարարություն միայն Օքրուաշվիլին է արել ու գործից ազատվել։Սահակաշվիլին ամեն կերպ ձգտում էր երկիրը գրավիչ դարձնել, որ Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան իրենք ուզենան լինել Վրաստանի կազմում ու վստահ եմ այդպես էլ կլիներ, եթե Պուծինի կեղտոտ ոտքը չդրվեր կրկին մեր սուրբ տարածաշրջան։ Օրհնվի էն սհաթը, երբ դուրսը վերջնական դուրս կշպրտվի Վրաստանից (ամբողջական Վրաստանից)։


Իսկ Սոչի քաղաքն ինչո՞ւ եք թողնում Պուծինի կեղտոտ ոտքի տակ։ Այնտեղից էլ չքշե՞նք…

----------


## Javakhk

> Քաղաքական կուրսի մասին գրվածը ակնհայտ սուտ է: Նման հայտարարություն միայն Օքրուաշվիլին է արել ու գործից ազատվել:Սահակաշվիլին ամեն կերպ ձգտում էր երկիրը գրավիչ դարձնել, որ Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան իրենք ուզենան լինել Վրաստանի կազմում


Այս վերջին տարիներին Վրաստանը աննախադեպ (եթե չեմ սխալվում` 50 անգամ?) մեծացրեց ռազմական ծախսերը, արեւմտյան մարզիչների օգնությամբ պատրաստեց իր բանակը, եւ այլն… 

Այդ ամենը *Օքրուաշվիլու* ղեկավարությամբ էր արվում, թէ` *Սահակաշվիլու*։ 
 :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դժբախտաբար վրացերեն սովորելու մասին կոչերը միայն պրոպագանդա են։


Ասաց նա ու տենց էլ չսովորեց վրացերեն... Ցանկության ու մի փոքր աշխատանքի դեպքում կարելի է շատ բանի հասնել: 




> Իսկ Սոչի քաղաքն ինչո՞ւ եք թողնում Պուծինի կեղտոտ ոտքի տակ։ Այնտեղից էլ չքշե՞նք…


Հույս ունեմ, որ եղբայրական ռուս ժողովուրդը շուտով կազատվի Պուծինի ռեժիմից: 



> Այս վերջին տարիներին Վրաստանը աննախադեպ (եթե չեմ սխալվում` 50 անգամ?) մեծացրեց ռազմական ծախսերը, արեւմտյան մարզիչների օգնությամբ պատրաստեց իր բանակը, եւ այլն… 
> 
> Այդ ամենը *Օքրուաշվիլու* ղեկավարությամբ էր արվում, թէ` *Սահակաշվիլու*։


Դատարկ ագիտացիա չանելու համար, արի խոստովանենք, որ մինչև դա ռազմական բյուջեն ձգտում էր զրոյի: 
Բացի դրանից կա մի լավ խոսք, ուզո՞ւմ ես խաղաղություն, պատրաստվի պատերազմի, սրան էլ որ գումարենք այն, որ Վրաստանը ուզում է դառնալ ՆԱՏՈյի անդամ, ապա ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ ու տրիվիալ է դառնում: 
Իսկ եթե գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի հիմարներ, որոնք կարծում են, որ Վրաստանը ռազմական բյուջե մեծացնելով, կարող էր հասնել նրան, որ հաղթեր Ռուսաստանին պատերազմում, ապա Աստված նրանց հետ: Վրաստանում այդպիսի հիմարներ չկան, առավել ևս այդպիսի հիմար չի երկրի ժողովրդի վստահության քվեն ստացած Սահակաշվիլին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա քո կարծիքով ռուսները ինչի՞ց էին վախեցել  Հարավային Օսեթիայից մարդիկ փախնում էին Թբիլիսիի կողմից կառավարվող տարածքներ ու վերջին ժամանակներում հոսքը բավականին մեծացել էր: Բացի դրանից խնդիր կար դեռ Ռուսաստանի տակ գտնվող երկրներին հանգստացնելու ու չթողնելու, որ նույնիսկ մտածեն Վրաստանի նման լինելու վերաբերյալ:


Ապեր քեզ թվումա Ռուսներին շատ պե՞տք են Օսերն ու Աբխազայի ժողովուրդը  :Xeloq:  

ԻՐանց հողնա պետք... ավելի լավ որ ժողովուրդը իրա ոտով գնում էր... կբերեն ռուսներ կապրացնեին հողը վերջնական իրանցով կանեին  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

զարմանում եմ ոնց են վրացիքի ուղեղները  կերել, Սահակաշվիլուն պատերազմ սկսելու համար պետքա խաչեին հրապարակում, ջոգել էր որ մյուս հարթություններում ձև չունի, իրան միջին դարերում էր պատկերացնում վայրենավարի հող գրավողի դիրքում

----------

Elmo (29.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> Վոթեր, քո տրամաբանությամբ ԱՄՆ–ն փալաս ու փուջ երկիր է, ու գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք չունի, քանի որ մի քանի օդաչու պայթացրեցին մի քանի հզոր շենք ու մի քանի հազար հոգի էլ վարի գնաց… Վրաստանը իմ կարծիքով Ռուսաստանի դիվերսիայից պաշտպանվելու մեծ խնդիր ունի, և իրականում այդքան էլ հեշտ չի Ռուսաստանի դեմ պայքարելը, եթե նա որոշել է *տիրանալ*։ Միայն հիշենք, որ մեր կողմից չսիրված Սահակաշվիլին այնուամենայնիվ կարգին էլ համաժողավրդական հանրահավաք իրականացրեց ռուս–վրացական պատերազմից հետո, և մասնավորապես իմ տպավորություններով վրաց ժողովուրդը սատարում է Սահակաշվիլուն։


ԱՄՆ ն որպես օրինակ իմ ասածի ապացույցն է օրինակ Օբամայի հրաժարականը պահանջող Մարտի 21ի մի քանի հազար դեմոնստրանտների կամ պաղեստինցիների տխմար միտինգերի արդյունքում ԱՄՆ պետությունը չի փլուզվում ու նրան վտանգ չի սպառնում, նույնիսկ եթե այդ անկարգություննըերը հանգեցնում են այդ օդաչուների տեռորի դեպքում հազարավոր մարդկային զոհերի։

Եթե ԱՄՆն մի քանի հազարկամ  զոհի պատճառով փլվեր, ինչը այդ բթամիտ արաբների կարծիքով պիտի լիներ, ապա իննը տարի ԱՄՆի ամենաբթամիտ ու ապուշ նախահագը ի վիճակի չեր լինի կռիվ կռիվ խաղալ ու իր երկի քաղաքացիների փողերը մսխել։

Տեռորիստների պատճառած վնասը ԱՄՆին մոծակի խայթոց է այդ երկրի համար, քանի որ այն կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ այդպիսի խայթոցներ ինչքան ցանկանա – ճանապարհային  պատահարներից ավլեի շատ մարդիկ են զոհվում ԱՄՆում ու ավլեի մեծ ֆինասական վնաս է հասցվում ամեն ամիս...

Իսկ վրաստանի պայքար Ռուսաստանի դեմ գոյություն չունի ու չի ունեցել երբեք, դա միշտ եղել ու մնում է ապաշնորհ վրացական ղեկավարության պայքար սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ, որոնց շեղում են իրական հոգսերից նման հիմար նախաձեռնություններով, ինչպես զինված ուժերի կողմից Աբխազիայի կամ Օսեթիայի կամ Աջարիայի «ազատագրումը ու վերադարձը հայրենի Վրաստանի կազմ»։

Եթե վրաստանը ռուսաստանի դեմ պայքարելու ցանկություն ունենար, առաջինը կընդուներ Աբղազիայի, Աջարիայի, Չեչնյայի ու Օսեթիայի –միասնական և հարավային և հյուսիսային պետությունների անկախությունը ու կառաջարկեր նրանց համագործակցել ֆեդերատիվ կամ կոնֆեդերատիվ պայմաններով։ Դրանով Ռուսաստանին ավելի մեծ վնաս ու փլուզման եզր կարելի է հասցնել, քան ամերիկյան տանգերով ռուսների դեմ կռիվ կռիվ խաղալով։

----------


## voter

> Ոտեր, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ, հուսով եմ վերջին անգամ հատուկ քո, Էլմոյի և այլ նմանատիպ հայացքներ ու մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց համար: Վրաստանը դա Հայաստան չէ, և դրա բազմաթիվ օրինակներ եմ բերել: Հանգիստ կարող եմ շարունակել օրինակներ բերել, սակայն սրանից հետո որևէ նման անիմաստ գրառման չեմ պատասխանելու: 
> Ի տարբերություն բանանային երկրների, Վրաստանում չեն բերում նոր, փայլուն լիմոնկաներ դնում խոտի մեջ, այսպես կոչվող Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ նկարահանում ու հետո տարատեսակ տաթևիկնալբանդյանների բերանով կեղտի ու լուտանքի աղբ թափում անմեղ զոհերի, խաղաղ ցուցարարների հասցեին: 
> Վրաստանում պետական զինված հեղաշրջմամբ զբաղվում է Ներքին Գործերի Նախարարությունը, որը վարում է անաչառ ու հասարակության համար բաց հետաքննում: Ներկայացվում են տեսա և ձայնաժապավեններ, որոնք հասանելի են բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներին և ինտերնետից օգտվողներին http://police.ge/ 
> Ի դեպ վերջին հրտարակված տեսանյութերը Նինո Բուրջանաձեի կուսակցության անդամների զենք զինամթերք ձեռք բերելու վիդեոկադրերն են: 
> Կարծում եմ բավականին պարզ եմ արտահայտվում ու այլևս այս թեմային չենք վերադառնա: Դադարեք համեմատել իրար Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը: 
> 
> 
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ: Միայն մեկ ավելացում կա: Մի քանի հազար սովորական մարդը մի բան է և լրիվ այլ բան մի քանի հազար մարդ, որոնք ֆինանսավորվում են աբիժնիկ «զակոննի» գողերից, էֆէսբեշնիկներից, կագեբեշնիկներից, արտաքին այլ ոչ բարյացակամ տրամադրված ուժերից: Սակայն վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ Վրաստանը այս փորձությանն էլ կդիմակայի հանուն ոչ հարևան որոշ երկրների նման ապագա ունենալու:


Վերջին անգամ չէ բայց չեմ հոգնի կրկնեմ, լիմոնկա խոտերի մեջ վրաստանում չեն քծում ու պլան ջեբերում չեն հայտնաբերում ուղղակի «անսարքին տաքացուցիչներ» են տեղադրում ու պնդում որ մարդիկ ինքնասպան են եղել թունավոր գազից, գիտակցելով թե իրենք ինչ անբարոյական են ու ինչ հրեշտակ կառավարության դեմ համարյան աստծու դեմ հանցանք են գործել, որ ընդիմացել են...

----------


## Artgeo

> Վերջին անգամ չէ բայց չեմ հոգնի կրկնեմ, լիմոնկա խոտերի մեջ վրաստանում չեն քծում ու պլան ջեբերում չեն հայտնաբերում ուղղակի «անսարքին տաքացուցիչներ» են տեղադրում


Ինչը չգիտեմ ինչի ապացուցում են նաև միջազգային փորձագետները: 
Մյուս կողմից որ վերցնես, ավելի լավ ա պառլամենտ մտնել օրը ցերեկով ու ապաշքյարա սպանել չդզող դեմքերին... Մեկա ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի ասի: Չնայած չէ, Ռուսաստանի աջակցությամբ ա միայն տենց բաներ տեղի ունենում, ժողովուրդը էս դեպքում կասեր:

----------


## voter

Իմ հույսը նա է, որ անգամ եթե նույնիսկ պառլամենտ մտնել գյուլելլը հնարավոր լինի, ինչպես շատ հոլիվուդյան կինոներում ԱՄՆի պառլամենտն էլ են լինումա գյուլում են, մեկ է ժողովուրդը քաջ գիտակցի, որ իր պետությունը կայուն է ու անգամ նման ցնցումը եկրիրը չի կարող փլուզման ու պետականությանը վտանգ սպառնալ։

Քո մտավախությունը որ Վրաստանում հիմա ինչ որ ապուշ իրավիճակ կարելի է ստեղծել ու երկիրը կփլվի շատ ավելի մտահոգիչ է, քան այն, որ այդ վիճակը կարող է ստեղծվել։

Բայց ինչքան նկատեցի, գոնթ հույս ես հայտնում, որ Վրաստանը կվերապրի նման ցնցումը – այ դա է կարևոր, որ վրացի ժողովուրդը համոզված լինի, ինչ էլ ռուսաստան, պակիստան կամ ամերիկստան իրենց գլխին սարքի իրենք տակից դուրս են գալու։

Չնայած դա նաև մյուս ծայրահեղության է հանգեցնում, որ ինչ ապուշ, անօրինական ու ապաշնորհ կառավարություն էլ Հայաստանում տիրում է, սփյուռքահայությունը համոզված է որ դա իր Հայաստան երկրի գոյության համար վտանգ չի սպառնում «երեխայա մածունա թո ուտի, վնաս չի կարա տա  իրանից բան կախված չի»։ 

ՈՒ մեկ մեկ այդ համոզվածությունը պատճառ է դառնում իրար հետ արյունալի ռազբիրատների, ոնց Մարտի մեկն դարձավ,  Արցախցիների մեջ վախ մտավ, թե ԼՏՊն գալիս ա իրանց հանձնի ու դարձան քաղաքական ռազբիրատի զոհ զինվորականների ուղարկեցին պետականությանը վտանգ սպառնացողների հարցը լուծելու, երբ իրականում ոչ մի պետականության վտանգ էլ չկար ալյ որոշ մարդիկ կորցնում էին իրենց ԼԵԳԻՏԻՄԻԶԱՑԻԱՆ։ 

Այդպես էլ պետք է կրողանալ վտանգը, որ սպառնում է Սաակաշվիլու իշխանության լեգիտիմությանը տարբերել Վրաստանի պետականությանը սպառնացող վտանգներից։ Ընդիմության, կամ ով էլ լինի, միտինգը չի կարող սպառնալ Վրաստանի պետականությանը....

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: թեմայից դուրս որոշ գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան բաժին: Կարող եք քննարկումները անցկացնել այնտեղ:*

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ Շեվարդնաձեն մեկ այլ ալիքի տրված հարցազրույցում հաստատեց իր տեսանկյունը, որ Սահակաշվիլին պիտի գնա: 

Բռնել ու բաց են թողել մի քանի ռադիկալ ընդդիմադիրի, որոնք խանգարում էին նախագահին ընթրել  :LOL: 

Երեկ Վրաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնադիր նախագահ, Ռուսաստանի կողմից իշխանությունից հեռացված, հետագայում սպանված՝ Զվիադ Գամսախուրդիայի ծննդրյան օրն էր: 

Ձեռի հետ էլ մի լավ լուր  :Smile:  «Զակոննի» գողերից 100 տոկոսով ձերբազատված Վրաստանում երեկ բացվեց ՆԳՆ-ի նոր շենքը: Նույնքան թափանցիկ, որքան նրանց աշխատանքն է:  :Smile:  
Ի դեպ, մի քանի օր առաջ, թաքնված տեսախցիկով նկարահանում էին կեղծ պատռուլների, որոնք կաշառք էին պահանջում քաղաքացիներից: Մարդիկ միայն զարմանում ու ժպտում էին: Ընդամենը մի հոգի տվեց կաշառք: Մի քանի հոգի նույնիսկ բարկացան:

Հ.Գ. Նկար չգտա, վիդեոից հանեցի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ԶԻՆՕԳՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՎՐԱՍՏԱՆԻՆ*
> Թուրքիայի Զինված ուժերի միացյալ շտաբը Վրաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարությանն է փոխանցել ռազմական սարքավորումներ: Այդ մասին հայտարարել է Վրաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարության մամուլի կենտրոնը: 
> 
> Փոխանցված սարքավորումների ծավալի եւ նշանակության մասին մանրամասներ նախարարությունը չի հաղորդել: Դրանք տրամադրվել են 2005 թվականին կայացրած որոշման հիման վրա իրականացվող դրամաշնորհի շրջանակում: Օգնություն կստանան վրացական ռազմաօդային, ցամաքային ուժերը, հատուկ նշանակության խմբավորումը, լոգիստիկայի դեպարտամենտի ավտոմոբիլային գումարտակը եւ պաշտպանության Ազգային ակադեմիան:


15:49:39 - 01/04/2009 լրագիր

պատմությունը կրկնվում է...

----------


## Artgeo

> 15:49:39 - 01/04/2009 լրագիր
> 
> պատմությունը կրկնվում է...


Ուհու, էս քանի օրն էլ ինչ-որ ամերիկացի բարձրաստիճան զինվորական էր եկել ու ասում էին, որ նոր տարվա կողմեը կնքած խարտիայի հիման վրա Վրաստանին ամեն կերպ աջակցելու են զինված ուժերի զարգմացման, զինման և այլնի հարցում: Վրաստանի բարձրաստիճան զինվորականներն էլ հայտարարել են, որ փոխվում է զինուժի պատրաստման ֆորմատը: Առաջ պատրաստում էին զուտ խաղարարներ, իսկ հիմա, երբ երկրի ավելի քան 20 տոկոսը գտնվում է օկուպացիայի մեջ, պետք է պատրաստել պաշտպանողական զորք:

----------


## Norton

*Վրաստանի նախագահի նստավայրի առջև ուսանողներն ակցիա են կազմակերպել*

15:34 • 03.04.09


Թբիլիսիսում Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի նստավայրի մոտ երեկ ուշ երեկոյան մի քանի տասնյակ ուսանողներ անցկացրել են Stop յուրօրինակ ակցիան: Այդ մասին հաղորդում է Interfax.ru-ն:

Ուսանողները գրեթե մեկ մետր երկարությամբ տառերով դյուրավառվող ներկով գրել են «Ստոպ, Միշա» գրությունը, իսկ այնուհետև վառել այն: Գրությունը, որը տեսանելի է նախագահի նստավայրից, վառվել է մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում:

«Մեր շարժումն ամբողջովին ապաքաղաքականացված է: Սակայն մենք տեսնում ենք, թե նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին ինչպիսի կործանարար քաղաքականություն է վարում Վրաստանի համար»,- նշել է լրագրողներին Stop ուսանողական շարժման առաջնորդներից մեկը` Գեորգի Կվարացխելիան:
*Tert.am*

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսները գալիս են...

----------


## Elmo

էսօրվա ցույցից ի՞նչ նորություններ կան:

----------


## Artgeo

14.00-ից, Երևանի ժամանակով 15.00-ից

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ռուսները գալիս են...


Ռուսներին տիպիկ շոու է. Սահակաշվիլիի չարագործ ռեժիմը՝ առանց որևէ չարագործության օրինակի, Վրաստանը բանտ է, մենք բոլորս բանտում ենք… բլա բլա բլա… Չարագործները չէին թողնի որ դու ճառոմաբանես, իրենք կբրթեին քեզ, մեր կքրֆեին, հետո կնստացնեին ոստիկանին դիմադրելու ու պետական կարգերը բռնությամբ տապալելու մեղադրանքներով։ Ու դեռ թող փորձեին քեզ հետ հարցազրույց անել կակոյ–նիբուձ լրագրողներ։ Հետաքրքրական է, որ ռուսական «մարդասիրական ու դեմոկրատական» լրատվամիջոցներից այդպես էլ որևէ ռեպորտաժ չենք ստանում Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ, դե Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ կարգին է, այստեղ ռուսներն են։

----------


## Elmo

Մի պահ պատկերացրեք Հայաստանում սենց բաներ կատարվեն: Անհնար ա




> Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին այսօր այցելել է երկրի խորհրդարանի հրապարակ, որտեղ գտնվում են ընդդիմության առաջնորդները և որտեղ որոշ ժամանակ անց կսկվի նրանց կողմնակիցների ցույցը։ Այդ մասին հաղորդում է Interfax-ը։
> 
> Նախագահը ծաղկեպսակ է դրել 1989թ. ապրիլի 9-ի զոհերի հուշարձանին։
> 
> «Ես հարգանքի տուրք մատուցեցի ապրիլի 9-ի զոհերի հիշատակին, ովքեր զոհվել են՝ հանուն Վրաստանի անկախության, հանուն անկախ եվրոպական պետության ստեղծման»,- նշել է Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին։
> 
> Պատասխանելով ընդդիմության ցույցի վերաբերյալ հարցին՝ նախագահը հայտարարել է, որ «Վրաստանը ժողովրդավարական երկիր է, և երկրի քաղաքացիները տարբեր տեսակետներ ունեն»։ Նախագահի այցը հրապարակ ընթացել է առանց միջադեպերի։


Tert.am




> Վրաստանի «Կոնսերվատորներ» կուսակցության և «Շարժում հանուն միասնական Վրաստանի» անդամները բողոքի փոքր ցույց են անցկացրել Վրաստանի նախագահի նստվայրի մոտ։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Грузия Online-ը։
> 
> Ցուցարարները մեկ անգամ ևս կոչ են արել նախագահին հրաժարական տալ և վանկարկել են «Միշա, հեռացի՛ր» և այլ կարգախոսներ։
> 
> «Կոնսերվատորների» ղեկավարներից մեկը՝ Զվիադ Ձիձիգուրին, հիշել է օգոստոսյան իրադարձությունները և Սահակաշվիլիին «նապաստակ» անվանել։ Միևնույն ժամանակ, բողոքի մասնակիցները նախագահի նստավայրի վրա նետել են գազարներ։
> 
> Ակցիայի մասնակիցներն արդեն շարժվել են դեպի Ռուստավելի հրապարակ, որտեղ ընթանում է ցույցը։


Tert.am

----------


## Artgeo

Նախագահ եմ ասել, է   :Love: 
ընդդիմության առաջնորդներից մեկը՝ Գաչեչիլաձեն և Սահակաշվիլին ապրիլի 9-ին պառլամենտի մոտ 


այլ նկարներ http://www.ghn.ge/index.php?m=77&gid=84

Վրաստքնի առաջին ալիքի ռեպորտաժը http://1tv.ge/ReadMore.aspx?LanguageID=2&Location=5832


Մաեստրո ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաալիքի սյուժեները առանց մեկնաբանության http://maestro.ge/ukomentarod.php

ընդդիմադիր Կավկասիա հեռուստաընկերության վիդեո սյուժեն http://tvali.ge/win_kavkasiatv.php?v=126465 14.00-16.00

մի ֆորումցու նկարներ http://forum.ge/?f=29&showtopic=33953000

----------


## Artgeo

լիիիքը լիիիքը նկարներ սովորական մարդկանց կողմից նկարահանված
http://forum.ge/?f=29&showtopic=33952759 էջերը թերթեք, էլի կա

Ի դեպ, մի առանձնահատկություն եմ նկատել էս միտինգին, համենայն դեպս նկարներին նայելով: Եթե 2003 թվականի միտինգների մասնակիցների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը երիտասարդներ էին 20-40 տարեկան, ապա այս միտինգի մասնակիցների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը բավականին մեծ տարիքով մարդիկ են 40-50 և ավել:

Նկարներ http://www.daylife.com/search?q=tbilisi




Ի դեպ, այսօր ժամը 16.00 -ին (Երևանում 17.00) լրանում է ընդդիմության կողմից ներկայացված ուլտիմատումի ժամանակը:

----------


## Artgeo

ԱԱԱԱԱԱաաաա, էս նկարը վերջն ա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսները գալիս են...


Ռուս նաշաները գալիս են 






"Наши" будут митинговать у посольств Грузии и Румынии в Москве
http://www.rian.ru/politics/20090410/167743047.html

----------


## Artgeo

Քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն հայտարարեցին, ամեն օր փակելու են պառլամենտի, հանրայինի ու նախագահականի դիմացի ճանապարները... Մնում ա պարզել, թե երբ իշխանությունները կդոմփեն, իսկ այն, որ կդոմփեն կասկած չկա

----------


## Elmo

> Քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն հայտարարեցին, ամեն օր փակելու են պառլամենտի, հանրայինի ու նախագահականի դիմացի ճանապարները... Մնում ա պարզել, թե երբ իշխանությունները կդոմփեն, իսկ այն, որ կդոմփեն կասկած չկա


Արտ հանդուրժողականություն տածի ընդիմացած ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Իրանք դրա իրավունքն ունեն: Չհնազանդվելու էլի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ հանդուրժողականություն տածի ընդիմացած ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Իրանք դրա իրավունքն ունեն: Չհնազանդվելու էլի:


Ես ժողովրդի հանդեպ հանգիստ եմ  :Smile:  Լիդերներն ու նրանց քայելրը դուրս չեն գալիս: Որոշել են սաղ քաղաքը պարալիզացնել, կարող եմ նույնիսկ քարտեզի վրա ցույց տալ, թե որ 3 կետերն են որոշել ամեն օր ժամը 15.00-21.00 փակ պահել, իսկ դա լրիվ անօրինական ա, տանում ա վիճակի սրման ոչ միայն ընդդիմություն-ժողովուրդ, այլ հենց ժողովրդի ներսում: Դրանց գոյություն պահպանելու միակ միջոցը իրավիճակը ցանկացած ձևով սրելն ա, իսկ Պուծինը թքած ունի, ով ու ոնց կսրի վիճակը, կարևորը սրվի, որ հետո իրա զլմ ներով վայնասուն դնեն: 
Կարճ ասած, դրանց դոմփելու են, եթե արեցին, եթե ստացվեց անել էն, ինչ ասում են: Մոտ օրերս:

----------


## Elmo

Դե Սահակաշվիլին էլ լավ տեխնիկական միջոցներ ու պարապած ոստիկանություն ունի: Շատ խնամքով ընդիմություն ա ցրում: Աշխատանքային փորձ էլ ունի: Ինձ թվում ա հերթական անգամ գազով, ուլտրաձայնային թնդանոթներով ու ծայրահեղ դեպքում էլեկտրոշոկով կցրեն ու ամեն ինչ տենց էլ կվերջանա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն հայտարարեցին, ամեն օր փակելու են պառլամենտի, հանրայինի ու նախագահականի դիմացի ճանապարները... Մնում ա պարզել, թե երբ իշխանությունները կդոմփեն, իսկ այն, որ կդոմփեն կասկած չկա


Արտ, իսկ Թիֆլիսի հայությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ ում կողմից ա? Միասնական կարծիք կա, թե ով ոնց ուզի?

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, իսկ Թիֆլիսի հայությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ ում կողմից ա? Միասնական կարծիք կա, թե ով ոնց ուզի?


Թբիլիսիի հայերի մեծամասնությունը միշտ իշխանամետա եղել, սակայն այս պահի դրությամբ իմ իմացածով էդքան էլ տենց չի: Մայրս ու եղբայրս օրինակ դեմ են Սահակաշվիլուն, ես կողմ  :Smile:  

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ի՞նչ հայություն  :Smile:  Մի հատ Վրաստանի հայ երիտասարդների միություն կար, դրա նախագահը ընդդիմադիր ա դարձել, դաշնակներ կան, դրանցից բան չես հասկանա, կարևորը հնարավորինս շատ խառնրտել ու հարստանալ, «Վրաստան» թերթ կա հիմնականում նեյտրալ ա, ավելի շատ իշխանամետ: Կոնկրետ չես կարա ասես, ահագին խառն ա: Նույն էլ Վրաստանի այլ տարածքների ազգությամբ հայ բնակչությունն ա: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ու հիմնականում, ցավոք, հայերը ձեռնպահ են ու քաղաքական-հասարակական կյանքից հեռու:

----------

Արիացի (10.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոստիկանների կողմից փողոց չփակվեց, ոստիկանները ցուցարարներին չհրմշտեցին, ընդդիմությանը ուղիղ եթեր տրամադրեցին, հալալ ա:

----------


## Artgeo

Դոմփեցին: Կամ ավելի ճիշտ նպատակադրված դոմփվեցին: 

Կայֆ ա գրում էս լրագրողը
http://www.gazeta.ru/column/latynina/2972500.shtml



> Лечу в самолете с московским строителем-грузином. «А хорошо ли строить в Тбилиси?» – спрашиваю. «О, чудно! За здание в 12 тыс. кв. м я заплатил $12 тыс. за проект – и все, и через три месяца строю, а в Москве мне бы это стоило 3 года и полтора миллиона». «А вы голосовали за Саакашвили?» «Конечно, против! Он сволочь такая: у меня дядя в Счетной палате работал, так пришел новый начальник, поставил в кабинетах жучки, поймал трех человек на взятке и уволил все 800».
> 
> Мысль, что уволенный дядя и проект за три месяца как-то связаны, не то что не приходит моему собеседнику в голову – это же Кавказ! Дядя важнее.


Դեզինֆորմացիայի նոր ալիքը սկսվեց 




> С территории Грузии произведен обстрел Цхинвала


http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1351159.shtml 
http://regionplus.az/ru/posts/view/90242
http://www.georgiatimes.info/?area=a...6577&path=news

----------


## Artgeo

> Դոմփեցին: Կամ ավելի ճիշտ նպատակադրված դոմփվեցին


Դոմփելու լուրը հերքվում է, դոմփվելու լուրը հաստատվում ու հաստատվում: Եվ այսպես, Թբիլիսիիի կենտրոնում, մի քանի տասնյակ ընդդիմադիրներ մեքենաներով փակել են գլխավոր պողոտան և կազմակերպել են բողոքի ակցիա: Սահակաշվիլու իշխանությունը որևէ կերպ չի միջամտում այդ մասայի բողոքի ակցիային: Իսկ մարդկանց քանակը գնալով պակասում է: Ընդդիմությանը ամեն ձևով պետք է պռովոկացիա անել: Անում են, մի խումբ անհայտ մարդիկ «ջարդուփշուր են անում» ընդդիմության գլխավոր պողոտայի վրա կազմակերպված պրես ցենտրի ապարատուրան, դրա հետ միասին, զուգահեռ պուծինյան զլմները տարածում են լուրեր Վրաստանին ենթարկվող տարածքից սեպարատիստական Հարավային Օսեթիայի տարածքի վրա կրակելու վերաբերյալ լուրեր: 
Հետագայում տեսնելով, որ շտապել են ու իրավիճակը չստացվեց կամ այնքան էլ լարված չէ, պուծինյան զլմները հերքում են տարածված լուրերը



> 11 апреля 2009 года 23:32
> Минобороны Южной Осетии опровергает информацию об обстреле со стороны Грузии
> Цхинвали. 11 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС - Ситуация на границе Южной Осетии и Грузии спокойная, никаких провокаций нет, заявил "Интерфаксу" заместитель министра обороны Южной Осетии Ибрагим Гассеев.
> 
> "Обстановка спокойная, все находится под контролем. Информация, распространенная ранее о минометном обстреле Цхинвали со стороны Грузии, не соответствует действительности", - сказал И.Гассеев.
> 
> Ранее ряд СМИ распространил новость о том, что с территории Грузии в субботу был произведен минометный выстрел по Цхинвали.
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/politics/news.asp?id=73885


Ու այս ամենից հետո մնում է ասել միայն մի բան, Պուծին սիրեմ քո մամային ամեն օր... օրը մի քանի անգամ... *Վրաստանը էլ երբեք ծնկի չի գա ռսի ոտքի առաջ:*

----------

Վիշապ (12.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ռուսական ռեպլիկ: Ահագին հետաքրքրի ա, կարդացեք: Ճիշտ բաներ էլ կան մեջը:

----------


## Sedulik

> Ու այս ամենից հետո մնում է ասել միայն մի բան, Պուծին սիրեմ քո մամային ամեն օր... օրը մի քանի անգամ... *Վրաստանը էլ երբեք ծնկի չի գա ռսի ոտքի առաջ:*


Կոպիտ էր,բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ճիշտ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Կարճ ասած դոմփելը մելկի պռովոկացիա էր: Հավաքարարները գնացել են, որ մաքրեն, ինչ-որ մեկը մեր ա քրֆել հավաքարարներից մեկին ու կռիվ ա սկսվել: Մերիան հրաժարվել ա ուղարկել իր հավաքարարներին, բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցները իրենք են մաքրում տարածքը: Ընդհանրապես պետական որևէ մարմնի ներկայացուցիչ բողոքի ակցիայի անցկացման վայրերում չի երևում: Ո՛չ հավաքարար, ո՛չ պատրուլ, ո՛չ բժիշկ: Ոչ մեկ:

Բողոքի ակցիան շարունակվում է երկու տեղ՝ պառլամենտի և նախագահական նստավայրի մոտ: Երկու տեղում էլ 24 ժամվա ռեժիմով: 

Նախկին վարչապետ Զուրաբ Նողայդելին դուրս եկավ բողոքի ակցիաներից:

Մի քանի մեջբերում միտինգից: 

«Համաշխարհային տնտեսական կրիզիսը Սահակաշվիլու մեղքով է, Սահակաշվիլին որ գնա, կրիզիս էլ չի լինի» Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե:

«Մենք այսօր ոչ մի տեղ չենք գնում, մնում ենք այստեղ, իսկ վաղը կհավաքվենք ժամը 15.00-ին» Գոգա Խաինդրավա

«Ես չեմ քրֆի, բայց կսկսեմ, դուք ավարտեք, ՄԻՇԱ ես քեզ մեծանողին .... » նախագահի նախկին թեկնածու Մայիսաշվիլի

«Կլինի անձրև և իշխանության այլ սադրանքներ» Սալոմե Զուրաբիշվիլի

« ՄԻՇԱ ԳԱԼԻՍ ԵՆՔ, քաղաքում պրոպկայա 10 րոպեից ըդտեղ ենք» Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե


Իսկ այդ ընթացքում Վրաստանի իշխանությունը սկսել է անձնագրեր տալ չեչեն փախստականներին: 

Հ.Գ. Մարդ կա՞ , որ կարդում ա  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (15.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> «Համաշխարհային տնտեսական կրիզիսը Սահակաշվիլու մեղքով է, Սահակաշվիլին որ գնա, կրիզիս էլ չի լինի» Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե:


 :LOL:  Ռոզվելի այլմոլորակայինին էլ Սահակաշվիլու նախապապն էր խփել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռոզվելի այլմոլորակայինին էլ Սահակաշվիլու նախապապն էր խփել:


Ծիծաղում ես, էդ մարդը նախկին նախագահի թեկնածու ա, միացյալ ընդդիմության թեկնածու... Բա որ վրացերեն հասկանայիր... 2007-ին բարձրախոսով խոսում ա «Լավ, Սահակաշվիլուն քֆրտեցինք, հիմա անցնենք Բուրջանաձեյին քֆրտելուն, ինքն էլ ա արժանի քֆրտոցի... » Հիմա իրար կողք են կանգնած... 

Ի դեպ, բավականին օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն




> Т.ДЗЯДКО: Естественно, те люди, с которыми я общался, которые приходили на все эти акции, они говорили, что даже не столько они против Саакашвили, но и против его команды. И первым пунктом в списке они называли как раз Мирабишвили, министра внутренних дел, которого не любят за многое, но прежде сего, за разгон акций 7 ноября два года назад, 2007 г. Но здесь не было полиции вообще. Стояли несколько полицейских перед входом в парламент, стояли, ничего не делая, фиксируя, чтобы никто не вышел за какую-то черту и не попытался ворваться в парламент – хотя ни у кого таких намерений будто бы и не было. И было еще несколько десятков человек, но уже в полной амуниции, в черных масках, с дубинками, противогазами, какими-то ружьями, видимо, со слезоточивым газом, - они стояли во дворе парламента, на территории. Туда без конца приходили какие-то молодые люди, которые их там фотографировали и всячески над ними подтрунивали и издевались, но те абсолютно не поддавались на такую явную провокацию. Больше полиции не было. То есть, центр города, Руставели и все прилегающие к проспекту улицы были абсолютно во власти оппозиции. Но «во власти» не в смысле кишиневского значения. То есть, там была только оппозиция, там не было полиции, но, несмотря на это, несмотря на то, что градус напряжения, особенно в первые два дня был очень высок, этот градус не переходил в негативный, агрессивный характер
> 
> Т.ДЗЯДКО: Здесь очень интересно сравнивать людей, которые живут в Тбилиси и наблюдают, что там происходит в последние годы - в чем принципиальное отличие от событий 2003 г., революции, между тем, что происходит сейчас. В 2003 г. выходила в основном молодежь и люди, что называется, среднего возраста. Здесь в основном люди старше 35, поскольку это люди, которые с приходом новой власти – очень многие из них - потеряли работу и сейчас занимаются тем, что либо водят такси, либо занимаются тем, что пытаются так или иначе выжить. В основном это люди старше 35, очень много пожилых. Занятная деталь всех выступлений оппозиции в Грузии, которую я наблюдал уже не в первый раз – когда ты приходишь за 15 минут до начала акции на место сбора, у тебя первые твои мысли – что оппозиция, проводящая свою акцию, потерпела чудовищное, сокрушительное фиаско, потому что там находятся 200-250 человек. Но буквально за две минуты до двух часов, когда начиналась акция, люди со всех сторон каким-то невообразимым потоком начинают стекаться. Наверное, если смотреть на это сверху, это должно производить еще большее впечатление – как будто по мановению волшебной палочки они все появляются. Здесь эти толпы стекавшиеся были в основном толпами людей весьма пожилых, которые недовольны тем, что их положение, которое у них было при Шеварднадзе, до 2003 г., это положение серьезно изменилось, и для них оно изменилось не в сторону плюса, а в сторону знака «минус».


http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/svoi-glaza/584827-echo/

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսաստանը շարունակում է իր զինվորական ներկայացուցչության մեծացումը Վրաստանի օկուպացված տարածքներում: 

Հե՜յ, դաշնակներ, արնախում Սահակաշվիլին այսօր Ախալքալաք գազի տռուբայա*** հասցրել:

*** Ձեր մայրենի լեզվով եմ ասում, որ հաստատ հասկանաք, խոսքը ինչի մասին ա:

Մայիսին Վրաստանում սպասվում են կարևոր իրադարձություններ, որոնց մասին ավելի մանրամասն հետագայում: 

Իշխանությունները շարունակում են երկխոսության առաջարկ անել ընդդիմությանը:

Բողոքի ակցիան բաժանվել է ևս երկու մասին: Բացի պառլամենտից և նախագահականից այժմ արդեն ընդդիմադիրների բանտախցիկներ կան Հանրային հեռուստատեսության շենքի և Կառավարության կանցելարիայի առաջ:

----------

Ambrosine (15.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հե՜յ, դաշնակներ, արնախում Սահակաշվիլին այսօր Ախալքալաք գազի տռուբայա* հասցրել:


ուրիշ կերպ չէր էլ կարող :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Արթ դու էլ Սահակաշվիլուն սարքեցիր Ջորդանո Բրունո: Լավ ղեկավարին էդքան շատ մարդ դեմ չի լինում: Լավ ղեկավարի քայլերի հետևանքով երկրի կեսը չի կորում… Դեռ հակառակը՝ ավելանում ա: Հիմա կասես ռուսները սենց, նենց: Էդ նույն ռուսները ազերիների հետ մեր դեմ էին կռվում, բա ո՞նց փոխվեցին, ու դեռ մի բան էլ մեզ զենք էին ծախում: Հալա տարածքներ էլ ազատագրեցինք ու Հայաստանը մեծացավ:

----------

REAL_ist (15.04.2009), Պանդուխտ (15.04.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ դու էլ Սահակաշվիլուն սարքեցիր Ջորդանո Բրունո: Լավ ղեկավարին էդքան շատ մարդ դեմ չի լինում: Լավ ղեկավարի քայլերի հետևանքով երկրի կեսը չի կորում… Դեռ հակառակը՝ ավելանում ա: Հիմա կասես ռուսները սենց, նենց: Էդ նույն ռուսները ազերիների հետ մեր դեմ էին կռվում, բա ո՞նց փոխվեցին, ու դեռ մի բան էլ մեզ զենք էին ծախում: Հալա տարածքներ էլ ազատագրեցինք ու Հայաստանը մեծացավ:


Ռուսաստանին ոչ Հայաստանն ա պետք, ոչ Ադրբեջանը, ոչ Վրաստանը: Նրանք թքած ունեն բոլորիս վրա իրենց «իմպերիայից», իսկ քո բերած օրինակը դրա վառ ապացույցն է: Մասնատիր ու տիրիր, սա՛ է նրանց գլխավոր ու թերևս միակ լոզունգը, սրանով են նրանք առաջնորդվում: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Սահակաշվիլուն, ապա ես չեմ գտնում, որ Վրաստանը որևէ տարածք է կորցրել 2008-ին: Փաստացի այդ տարածքները Պուծինի ոտքի տակ էր, տենց էլ մնաց: Մենակ ահաբեկչական ԽԱՄԱՍն ու կրիմինալիստական Նիգերիան ավելացան նրանց, էլ ո՞վ: Ոչ մեկ: Նույնիսկ դե ֆակտո Ռուսաստանի մարզերն ու Պուծինի դրածո նախագահները չճանաչեցին Աբխազիան ու Հարավային ու Օսեթիան: Չեն էլ ճանաչի: Ո՞վ կհամարձակվի ամբողջ զարգացած աշխարհի դեմ գնալ, Կրեմլի ու նրա տապոռ քաղաքականության հետ: Չեմ կարծում, որ անխելքներ գտնվեն: 

Ոչինչ չանող նախագահի դեմ ոչ մեկ չի լինում: Երկար տարիներ Շեվարդնաձեի դեմ ոչ ոք չկար, սաղ գտել էին իրենց կերակրատաշտերն ու լափում էին, մեկը շատ, մեկը քիչ: Իսկ հիմա մի մասը չի համակերպվում չլափելու պայմանի հետ: 

Խոսքի ազատության մասին եք խոսում

Ուղիղ եթեր Ռուսթավելի պողոտայից
http://tv.09.com.ge/index.html
http://tv.09.com.ge/index2.html

ձայնագրված 
http://maestro.ge/ukomentarod.php
http://www.youtube.com/user/dardallones
http://www.tvali.ge/index.php?action...hannel=1000003
http://tvali.ge/index.php?action=tv&channel=kavkasia

Վրացական հեռուստատեսության առաջատարները
http://1tv.ge/?LanguageID=2
http://rustavi2.com/news/index.php
http://imedi.ge/ կայքը պատրաստման փուլում է

Մնացածներին չեմ էլ անդրադառնում, պետք եղավ, կարիք լինի, կարող եմ մնացախ ԶԼՄ ներին էլ անդրադառնալ, մասնավորապես թերթերին, ինտերնետ կայքերին, թռուցիկներին, քաղաքում իրականացվող ներկերով պրոպագանդային:

----------


## Elmo

Ինքը մարդկանց տալիս ա ինչ ուզում են, ու անում ա ինչ ուզում ա: Կոնկրետ լափողներին տաշտակից պոկելու մասին չեմ վիճում, արել ա: Կաշառակեր ոստիկաններին էլ ա հանել ու նորմալ ոստիկանություն ա դրել: Կոռուպցիան էլ ա զգալի կրճատել: Հա, ընդիմությանը ուղիղ եթեր ա տալիս ու մի 50 անգամ ասում ա եկեք երկխոսենք, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց դե գլոբալ առումով ինքը մեծ չարածներ ունի, որը էդ ամեն ինչի վրա քող են գցում: Հիմա երկխոսում ա ի՞նչ անի, արդեն մի անգամ միտինգ ցրողի անուն ա հանել: Թող կամ հիմա էլ ցրի, կամ էլ էն ժամանակ երկխոսեր: Կարճ ասած էդ մարդը իմ աչքին մնում ա թելերով ու անկանխատեսելի, առանց բնավորության ու կողմնորոշումների մարդ: Ինքը ոչ մեկ ա, ինքը ոչ լավն ա, ոչ վատը, ոչ խելոք ա, ոչ անխելք, ինքը եսիմ ո՞վ ա: Քաջ տղայա, հարձակվում ա, մեկ էլ դուրս ա գալիս փողոց լացում ա, վաաայ եկեք, փրկեք եկան ռուսները, հեսա կգրավեն/է հա, բա կարող ա՞ ճակատդ պաչեին/, մեկ էլ փոխվում դառնում ա էլի խիզախ: Կոնկրետ ես իրա ու վատ մարդու մեջ ընտրելիս՝ կնտրեի վատ մարդուն, էլի գիտեմ որ հաստատ վատն ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա երկխոսում ա ի՞նչ անի, արդեն մի անգամ միտինգ ցրողի անուն ա հանել: Թող կամ հիմա էլ ցրի, կամ էլ էն ժամանակ երկխոսեր: Կարճ ասած էդ մարդը իմ աչքին մնում ա թելերով ու անկանխատեսելի, առանց բնավորության ու կողմնորոշումների մարդ: Ինքը ոչ մեկ ա, ինքը ոչ լավն ա, ոչ վատը, ոչ խելոք ա, ոչ անխելք, ինքը եսիմ ո՞վ ա: Քաջ տղայա, հարձակվում ա, մեկ էլ դուրս ա գալիս փողոց լացում ա, վաաայ եկեք, փրկեք եկան ռուսները, հեսա կգրավեն/է հա, բա կարող ա՞ ճակատդ պաչեին/, մեկ էլ փոխվում դառնում ա էլի խիզախ: Կոնկրետ ես իրա ու վատ մարդու մեջ ընտրելիս՝ կնտրեի վատ մարդուն, էլի գիտեմ որ հաստատ վատն ա:


Էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, էն ժամանակ օլիգարխ Բատարկացիշվիլի կար իր Բերեզովսկի ընկերոջ հետ, Ռուսաստանի հետ պատերազմի վտանգ կար ու էլի լիքը լիքը բաներ: Տվյալ պահին այդ հարցերի մեծ մասը չկա: 
Այն ընդդիմությունը, որ հիմա կանգնած է դրսում, որոշ ժամանակ անց չի լինի, սրանում վստահ եմ: Վրաստանում պետությունը, պետականությունը, պետական ինստիտուտները, քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը կայացած է, լիարժեք երջանկության համար պակասում ա միայն կոնստրուկտիվ, նորմալ, ուժեղ, խելացի ընդդիմություն, որն էլ մոտ ապագայում առաջ կգա: Իսկ էս սրանց, որ հիմա բողոքում են, ուղղակի ջրի հետ կգնան: 
Իսկ Սահակաշվիլու մասին քո պատկերացումները հայ-ռուսական հեռուստաալիքներից ա... այսինքն ռուս-ռուսական ալիքներից:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մայիսին Վրաստանում սպասվում են կարևոր իրադարձություններ, որոնց մասին ավելի մանրամասն հետագայում:


*Համար 1*

Մայիսի 6-ից հունիսի մեկը կկայանան ՆԱՏՕ-յի զինավարժությունները Վրաստանում: 



> Многонациональные учения НАТО Cooperative Longbow 09/Cooperative Lancer 09 состоятся с 6 мая по 1 июня в Грузии, сообщила в среду пресс-служба Североатлантического альянса.
> 
> В маневрах примут участие 19 стран - Албания, Армения, Азербайджан, Босния и Герцеговина, Канада, Хорватия, Чехия, Грузия, Греция, Венгрия, Казахстан, Молдавия, Сербия, Испания, Македония, Турция, ОАЭ, Великобритания и США.


http://www.unian.net/rus/news/news-311429.html

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր ընդդիմության բողոքի ակցիային առանձնապես բան չի եղել, ամեն ինչ եղել է հրապարակից դուրս, նախորդ օրերի հիման վրա: Հերթով: Կաևորներից ոչ այնքան կարևորներին

Ռուսաստանը նորից ու նորից չի դադարում հիստերիկանալ Մայիսին Վրաստանում անցկացվող ՆԱՏՈյի զինավարժությունների պատճառով: ՆԱՏՈ-ն պոսլած արեց Ռուսաստանին:
http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/s...--summary.html

NATO dismisses Russian concerns over Georgia exercise - Summary 

Գերմանիան պոսլած արեց Ռուսաստանին ու Նաբուկոյի պռոեքտը իրականություն է դառնում



> Немцы договорились о поставках туркменского газа в обход России
> Немецкая энергетическая компания RWE заключила с правительством Туркмении предварительный договор о поставках природного газа из Центральной Азии в Европу.


http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/04/16/agree/



> Газопровод Nabucco вернули в список приоритетных проектов ЕС
> 
> Nabucco вернулся в список приоритетных проектов Евросоюза. Прага удовлетворила требование стран Восточной Европы, для которых Nabucco представляет жизненное значение. На финансирование энергетических проектов, включенных в него, предусмотрено 5 миллиардов евро. PanARMENIAN.Net


http://www.latimes.com/business/nati...0,556849.story


Վրաստանի տարածք էին ուղղվել Ռուսաստանի նաշաները, նրանցից մեկը ձերբակալված է:


http://police.ge/showvideo.aspx?vnam...16.04.2009.wmv

Հպարտանում եմ Վրաստանի ՆԳ նախարար Վանո Մերաբիշվիլիով, երկիրը երկրի է նմանվում 


Յուլիա Լատինինա  :Love:  



> В Грузии мы видим совершенно другую историю. В Грузии мы видим оппозицию, которая долго, нудно готовилась к митингу. Я думаю, что всякий, кто заглядывает в российский Интернет, видел просто простыни о том, что 9 апреля кончится правление Саакашвили. Постоянно какие-то такие статьи появляются в российской печати. То, что от Грузии сейчас взбунтуется азербайджанское меньшинство, что Грузия сейчас развалится на кусочки, что к власти сейчас придет оппозиция – вот это, знаете, такие новости в будущем времени. Вот она все не приходит и не приходит, а мы все сообщаем и сообщаем. Я не буду пересказывать тезисы того, что я писала в gazeta.ru. Я только коротко скажу, что грузинская оппозиция…


Շարունակությունը http://echo.msk.ru/programs/code/584620-echo/



Ֆրանսիայում Վրաստանի նախկին դեսպան, Վրաստանի նախկին արտգործ նախարար, ներկայումս ընդդիմության լիդերներից մեկը



վրացերեն ա, բայց թարգմանելու բան չկա, նայել ա պետք  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ընդդիմությունը հրապարակել է նկար, որտեղ իբր վրացական սպեցնազն է պատկերված պառլամենտի երկրորդ հարկում

նկարի իրական լինելը ճշտվում է  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վրացերեն ա, բայց թարգմանելու բան չկա, նայել ա պետք


Գամարջոբա

----------

Աբելյան (17.04.2009), Ձայնալար (16.04.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Քաղաքականությունից հասկացող մենձ ձաձաներին, հատկապես ռուսամետ մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ, լրիվ անկեցծ:
Ռուսաստանը պահանջում ա, որ ՆԱՏՈյի զինավարժությունները եթե ոչ կասեցվեց, ապա գոնե հետաձգվեն: Կասեցնելը հասկանում եմ, հետաձգելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Քաղաքականությունից հասկացող մենձ ձաձաներին, հատկապես ռուսամետ մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ, լրիվ անկեցծ:
> Ռուսաստանը պահանջում ա, որ ՆԱՏՈյի զինավարժությունները եթե ոչ կասեցվեց, ապա գոնե հետաձգվեն: Կասեցնելը հասկանում եմ, հետաձգելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա:


ոնց հասկացա ինձ ես նամիկատ անում  :LOL: 
կատակը մի կողմ, ռուսամետ չեմ/դեմ էլ չեմ/, բայց ենթադրություն ունեմ:
հետաձգելու իմաստը կարող ա տեղ ռազվեդկին պատրաստ չլինելն ա: Մեկը զորավարժություն ա անում, մեկը հետախուզում ա: Կարող ա պատրաստ չեն հետախուզեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ոնց հասկացա ինձ ես նամիկատ անում 
> կատակը մի կողմ, ռուսամետ չեմ/դեմ էլ չեմ/, բայց ենթադրություն ունեմ:
> հետաձգելու իմաստը կարող ա տեղ ռազվեդկին պատրաստ չլինելն ա: Մեկը զորավարժություն ա անում, մեկը հետախուզում ա: Կարող ա պատրաստ չեն հետախուզեն:


Ծը՛,  ինձ էր նամիկատ անում :Tongue:  Կատակը մի կողմ: Նախ ավելի շուտ խնդրանքի է նման այդ պահանջը: Իսկ Որպեսզի այդ պահանջ-խնդրանքը կատեգորիկ տեսք չունենա ու անհիմն կապրիզի չնմանվի, Ռուսաստանը իր պահանջ-խնդրանը հիմնավորում է տարածաշրջանում իրավիճակի անկայությամբ, իբր իրավիճակը կայունանա ինչքան ուզում եք քյանդրբազություն արեք, Ռուսաստանը դոբրի ձյաձյա է: Էլմ ինձ թվում է այդ զարավարժությունը հետախուզելու կարիք չկա, այն բաց է բոլորի համար: Ռուսաստանին էլ են հրավիրել մասնակցելու, խոզություն է արել, մերժել է: :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծը՛,  ինձ էր նամիկատ անում Կատակը մի կողմ: Նախ ավելի շուտ խնդրանքի է նման այդ պահանջը: Իսկ Որպեսզի այդ պահանջ-խնդրանքը կատեգորիկ տեսք չունենա ու անհիմն կապրիզի չնմանվի, Ռուսաստանը իր պահանջ-խնդրանը հիմնավորում է տարածաշրջանում իրավիճակի անկայությամբ, իբր իրավիճակը կայունանա ինչքան ուզում եք քյանդրբազություն արեք, Ռուսաստանը դոբրի ձյաձյա է: Էլմ ինձ թվում է այդ զարավարժությունը հետախուզելու կարիք չկա, այն բաց է բոլորի համար: Ռուսաստանին էլ են հրավիրել մասնակցելու, խոզություն է արել, մերժել է:


Համ էլ էտ էջերով գովերգված գերհզոր երկիրը էտ ի՞նչ օրի ա, որ պիտի ռազվեդկա անելու համար մի երկու ամիս պատրաստվի:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսաստանը ամեն ինչ կանի, որ ՆԱՏՈյի զորավարժությունները տեղի չունենա, ընդհուպ մինչև պատերազմի սկսում:



> [16.04.2009 17:30]  Леонид Шевченко
> Развяжет ли Россия вторую войну против Грузии?
> 
> О подготовке Россией очередного нападения на Грузию на фоне акций протестов грузинской оппозиции в прессе писалось много. Кажется, самые тревожные прогнозы начинают сбываться...
> 
> В целях недопущения нового конфликта на Кавказе, ООН, ЕС, НАТО и ОБСЕ усиливают внимание к России и ее действиям в этом регионе. 13 апреля наблюдатели ООН, ЕС и ОБСЕ на грузинской территории подтвердили концентрацию российских войск вокруг Грузии. Об этом же заявил и министр иностранных дел страны Г.Вашадзе. По словам министра, части Северо-Кавказского военного округа России приведены в повышенную степень боевой готовности. Кроме того, продолжается наращивание боевого и численного состава ВС России на территории Абхазии и Южной Осетии.
> 
> Г.Вашадзе также отметил прибытие отряда боевых кораблей Черноморского флота России непосредственно к побережью Грузии в районе Абхазии. При этом, по имеющимся данным, на борту десантных кораблей ЧФ РФ (в количестве не менее четырех) находятся подразделения морской пехоты, как Черноморского, так и других флотов России.


http://www.unian.net/rus/news/news-311586.html



Ապրիլի 22-ին  ժամը 20.30-ի կողմերը օկուպացված տարածքներից կրակահերթ է բացվել Թբիլիսիի կողմից կառավարվող տարածքների վրա:


Ընդդիմությունը առանց որևէ խոչընդոտի շարունակում է բողոքի ակցիաները, որոնք քաղաքի բնականոն կյանքը ամբողջովին սպանում են: 

Ռուսթավելի պողոտան (Երևանի Մաշտոցի պես պողոտան)


Ընդդիմությունը Վրաստանի այլ տարածքներից մարդկանց է բերում Թբիլիսի


Ռուսաստանի սիրած դրոշով


Որևէ պետական մարմին բողոքի ակցիաներին չի խոչընդոտում

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Մենք Սահակաշվիլիին հետապնդելու ենք՝ ուր էլ որ գնա», ընդդիմություն*
> Վրաստանի ընդդիմությունը մտադիր է «իշխանությունն իր ձեռքը վերցնել»՝ հետապնդելով նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիին, հաղորդում է РБК-ն։
> 
> «Մենք Սահակաշվիլիին հետապնդելու ենք՝ ուր էլ որ գնա: Մենք կգնանք այնտեղ, որտեղ նա կլինի»,- լրագրողներին ասել է «Շարժում հանուն միասնական Վրաստանի» կուսակցության գլխավոր քարտուղար Եկատերինա Բեսելիան:
> 
> Նրա խոսքերով` երկրի նախագահը «վախենում է սեփական ժողովրդից», «նա արդեն չի համարձակվում ուղիղ եթերում հանդես գալ իր ազգի առջև: «Կառավարության նիստը, որը բացեց Սահակաշվիկին, հեռուստատեսությունները ցուցադրեցին տեսագրված տարբերակով»,- նշել է Բեսելիան:
> 
> Խոսելով երկրի տարբեր շրջաններից ընդդիմույթան կողմնակիցների զանգվածային հոսքի մասին դեպի մայրաքաղաք, նա նշել է, որ մարդիկ նման քայլով ցանկանում են իշխանություններին հասկացնել, որ նախագահի հրաժարականը պահանջում են ոչ միայն թբիլիսցիները, այլ ողջ երկիրը:


Վրաստանում ընդդիմությունը լրիվ նույն անհեթեթ վիճակում է, ինչ Հայաստանում՝ իշխանությունը։ Երկուսից էլ ռուսական դեմագոգիայի գարշահոտությունն է, միակ նպատակը՝ մի դեպքում միայն թե հասնել իշխանության, մյուսում՝ միայն թե պահել իշխանությունը։
Հ.Գ. Վրաստանի ընդդիմության կարգախոսը. Ուր որ գնաս, հետըդ կըգաաաա՜մ, հետըդ կգամ, մոո՜տդ կըգամ։

----------


## Elmo

Արթ բայց մի բան եմ ենթադրում: Սահակաշվիլին որ գնա, էս ընդիմության ղեկավարները իրար միս են չէ՞ ուտելու: «Ու՞մ դեմ ընկերանանք» սկզբունքով են միավորվել ոնց հասկանում եմ: Քանի Սահակաշվիլին կա, իրանք իրար «ընկեր» են հենց հարցերը լուծեն, դառնալու են ախոյանններ:
Թե՞ սխալ եմ ենթադրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արթ բայց մի բան եմ ենթադրում: Սահակաշվիլին որ գնա, էս ընդիմության ղեկավարները իրար միս են չէ՞ ուտելու: «Ու՞մ դեմ ընկերանանք» սկզբունքով են միավորվել ոնց հասկանում եմ: Քանի Սահակաշվիլին կա, իրանք իրար «ընկեր» են հենց հարցերը լուծեն, դառնալու են ախոյանններ:
> Թե՞ սխալ եմ ենթադրում:


Աչքիս Վրաստանը միանգամից հանձնելու են Ռուսաստանին, որ Սահակաշվիլուց մուռը հանեն։

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ բայց մի բան եմ ենթադրում: Սահակաշվիլին որ գնա, էս ընդիմության ղեկավարները իրար միս են չէ՞ ուտելու: «Ու՞մ դեմ ընկերանանք» սկզբունքով են միավորվել ոնց հասկանում եմ: Քանի Սահակաշվիլին կա, իրանք իրար «ընկեր» են հենց հարցերը լուծեն, դառնալու են ախոյանններ:
> Թե՞ սխալ եմ ենթադրում:


Ընդդիմության ղեկավարները արդեն հիմա են իրար ուտում: Ու ոչ միայն, ժողովրդի մի մասը մյուս լիդերներից ա զզվում, էն մյուսը մասը էն մյուս լիդերներից: Բուրջանաձեն որ դուրս եկավ, շվոցներով հանդիպեցին: Կարճ ասած մի մեծ անկապ մասսայա, կազմված
Նախկին իշխանություն, այսօր աբիժնիկներ
Նախկին կաշառակերներ, այսօր անգործներ
Սովետի կարոտախտով տառապողներ
Սահակաշվիլիին ատողներ
Ու չկա մեկը, որ անկեղծ սրտով սատարի ընդդիմությանը: Մոտավորապես սենց ա «Սահակաշվիլին գնա, մնացածը հետո»

----------


## Elmo

> Ու չկա մեկը, որ անկեղծ սրտով սատարի ընդդիմությանը: Մոտավորապես սենց ա «Սահակաշվիլին գնա, մնացածը հետո»


Մի 7 օր առաջ/երևի/ Շանթով ցույց էին տալիս ընդիմության ցույցի մասնակիցներն: Մեկին հարցնում էին «ի՞նչ եք ուզում» ասում էր:
- хотеть Саакашвили уходил чтобы, хотеть дружить с Россия, как раньше хотеть <мой адрес не дом и не улица, мой адрес Советский Союсь>
Կրճատ թարգմանություն մարդը սովետ էր ուզում ու Ռուսաստանի հետ ընկերություն էր ուզում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի 7 օր առաջ/երևի/ Շանթով ցույց էին տալիս ընդիմության ցույցի մասնակիցներն: Մեկին հարցնում էին «ի՞նչ եք ուզում» ասում էր:
> - хотеть Саакашвили уходил чтобы, хотеть дружить с Россия, как раньше хотеть <мой адрес не дом и не улица, мой адрес Советский Союсь>
> Կրճատ թարգմանություն մարդը սովետ էր ուզում ու Ռուսաստանի հետ ընկերություն էր ուզում:


Հայաստանի (կարդալ Ռուսաստանի) պետական ալիքներից սպասում էիր, որ ուրիշ բան ցույց կտայի՞ն  :Smile:  Եթե սպասում էիր, ապա շատ միամիտ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Օր 15-րդ 
Թբիլիսիի գլխավոր՝ Ռուսթավելի պողոտան

----------


## Norton

> Օր 15-րդ
> Թբիլիսիի գլխավոր՝ Ռուսթավելի պողոտան


Սրանք ի՞նչի համար են

----------


## Artgeo

> Սրանք ի՞նչի համար են


Մի հատ «ռեալիթի շոու» կա, կոչվում ա «Խցիկ համար 5» այդ խցիկում նստած է նախկին թեկնածու Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեի եղբայրը՝ Գիորգի Գաչեչիլաձեն, նույն ինքը երգիչ Ուցնոբին (թարգմանաբար Անհայտ): Հիմա այդ խցիկները դրել են որպես նրա շարունակություն, իբր Վրաստանը մի մեծ բանտախուց ա ու այդտեղ մարդիկ պիտի լինեին... Տենց էր էլի հաշվարկված, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես դատարկ են խուցերը... Գլամուրնենկո... Ամեն մի խուցը 500$ արժի:

----------

Norton (25.04.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Օր 17-րդ

Վրաստանի ՆԳՆ-ն հրապարակել է վիդեոկադրեր, որտեղ Նինո Բուրջանաձեի ամուսինն ու տղան փայտեր են բաժանում Վրաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության դիմացի փողոցում: Վիդեոկադրերը կարելի է ազատ բեռնել http://police.ge/ կայքից

----------


## Artgeo

Օր 18-րդ, ոչ մի նորություն, սպասում ենք դոմփելուն

----------


## Artgeo

«Խաղաղ ցուցարարները» ծեծել ու թալանել են Հանրային հեռուստատեսության մոտ ապրող մի բնակչի http://police.ge/showvideo.aspx?vnam...26.04.2009.wmv

Հետաքրքիրա երբ են ռուսաստանի կողմից ֆինանսավորվող կրմինալներին դոմփելու  :Think:

----------


## Norton

> Հետաքրքիրա երբ են ռուսաստանի կողմից ֆինանսավորվող կրմինալներին դոմփելու


Հետաքրքիրա, քեզ որտեղից ինֆորմացիա, թե որտեղից են ֆինանսավորվում :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Հետաքրքիրա, քեզ որտեղից ինֆորմացիա, թե որտեղից են ֆինանսավորվում


Նույն տեղից, կամ նույն կարգի տեղից, որտեղից որ ինֆորմացիա էինք ստանում սիոնիստների կողմից Հայաստանի ընդիմության հանրահավաքները ֆինանսավորելու մասին:

----------

REAL_ist (02.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Հետաքրքիրա, քեզ որտեղից ինֆորմացիա, թե որտեղից են ֆինանսավորվում


1. Վրաստանին վնասում են
2. Կրիմինալներ են, զակոնի գողեր կան մեջները
3. Վրաստանի լավը ուզենային, կբանակցեին, կտրականապես դեմ են բանակցությանը:
4. Ամեն ինչ անում են իրավիճակը սրելու համար:
5. Հայաստանի ռուսամետները իրանց կողմն են:
6. Պուծինը իրանց կողմն ա:
7. Լավրովը իրանց կողմն ա: 
8. Իմ ընտրած նախագահիս դեմ են:

Պետք էղավ էլի կգրեմ




> Նույն տեղից, կամ նույն կարգի տեղից, որտեղից որ ինֆորմացիա էինք ստանում սիոնիստների կողմից Հայաստանի ընդիմության հանրահավաքները ֆինանսավորելու մասին:


Էլմո, ես արդեն հոգնեցի քեզ ասել, որ չփորձես համեմատել Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը, բազմաթիվ ապացույցներ էլ բերեցի: Մի արա:

----------


## Artgeo

Ծակվելն ու խմելն էլ անպակաս...

----------


## Norton

*Թբիլիսիում շարունակվում են շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքները. ընդդիմությունը պատրաստ է պայքարել մինչև հաղթանակ*



> Արդեն երկու շաբաթից ավելի է, ինչ Վրաստանի մայրաքաղաքում ընդդիմությունը անցկացնում է շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ. ընդդիմադիրները պահանջում են նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հրաժարականը:
> 
> Հանրահավաքներից մեկի ժամանակ Tert.am-ի հետ համաձայնեց զրուցել ընդդիմության առաջնորդներից մեկը` Գեորգի Խաինդրավան: Զրույցի ընթացքում ընդդիմադիր գործիչը ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատեց, որ բողոքի ակցիաները կշարունակվեն այնքան ժամանակ մինչև Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական տա: Նշենք, որ հիմնական հավաքատեղին Ռուսթավելի պողոտան է` Վրաստանի Խորհրդարանի շենքի առջև, իսկ դեպի այդ փողոց տանող բոլոր ճանապարհները փակված են բանտախուց հիշեցնող մոմլաթով փաթաթված ճաղավանդակներով, որտեղ ընդդիմադիրները գիշերում են: Այդպիսի խցեր կարելի էր տեսնել Թբիլիսիի տարբեր հատվածներում:
> 
> Գեորգի Խաինդրավան պարզաբանեց, որ այդ խցերը նշանակում են այն, որ Սահակաշվիլին երկիրը դարձրել է բանտ: Բացի Ռուսթավելի պողոտայից, բողոքի ցույցեր են տեղի ունենում նաև Սահակաշվիլու նստավայրի առջև: Մեր այն հարցին, թե հանրահավաքների ժամանակ արդյոք իրավապահ մարմինները որևէ գործողություն են իրականացնում, Խաինդրավան ասաց.
> «Իրավապահները` հանրահավաքների հետ կապված, առանձնապես որևէ գործողության չեն դիմել: Մենք համոզված ենք, որ ուժային կառույցները այնքան խելամիտ կլինեն, որ չեն կրակի ժողովրդի վրա: Սադրանքներ լինում են «Ազգային շարժում» կազմակերպության կողմից, որը թեև քաղաքական կուսակցություն է, բայց դա համարում ենք տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն, որի գլխին կանգնած է Սահակաշվիլին: Նրանց ակտիվիստները հատուկ խմբերով մշտապես հարձակվում են միտինգի մասնակիցների վրա, կամ այցելում են նրանց տներ: Ութսուն մարդ գտնվում է հիվանդանոցում կամ այս ընթացքում եղել են հիվանդանոցում: Այս ամենի համար Սահակաշվիլին համապատասխան ձևով պատասխանատվության է ենթարկվելու: Նա և իր շրջապատը հանցագործներ են»:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ԶԼՄ-ների աշխատանքին, ապա Գեորգի Խաինդրավան նշեց, որ Վրաստանում գրեթե բոլոր ազգային հեռուստաընկերությունները բռնազավթվել են Սահակաշվիլու կողմից:
> 
> «Կան երկու սեփական հեռուստաընկերություններ, որոնք, ցավոք, աշխատում են միայն Թբիլիսիում և որոշ ազատ թերթեր: Սկզբունքորեն տեղեկատվությունը տեղ հասնում է, բայց քանի որ հինգ համազգային հեռուստաընկերություններ վերածվել են «Ազգային շարժման» բարձրախոսի, ապա նրանք մշտապես ապատեղեկատվություն են հեռարձակում»,- նշեց Խաինդրավան: Մեր զրուցակիցը նաև նշեց, որ հանրահավաքին մասնակցելու համար մարդիկ գալիս են Վրաստանի բոլոր շրջաններից:
> Գեորգի Խաինդրավան տեղեկացրեց, որ ընդդիմադիրները պարբերաբար կազմեկրպում են երթեր դեպի նախագահի նստավայր և Վրաստանի Առաջին ալիքի շենք: Ընդդիմադիր գորչի հաղորդմամբ` հանրահավաքներին մասնակցում է շուրջ կես միլիոն մարդ, սակայն հիմնական հեռուստաալիքները ներկայացնում են, իբր, քսան-երեսուն մարդ է հավաքվել: Չնայած խոչընդոտների, Խաինդրավան հայտարարել է, որ ընդդիմությունը պատրաստ է պայքարել մինչև հաղթական ավարտ:


*Tert.am*




> *Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական կտա մինչև մայիսի 6-ը*
> 
> 16:36 • 30.04.09
> 
> 
> Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական կտա մինչև մայիսի 6-ը` Սուրբ Գևորգ Հաղթանակողի տոնը: Իսկ նրա անվտանգության երաշխավոր կկանգնի Ամենայն Վրաց կաթողիկոս Իլիա 2-րդը: Այս մասին հաղորդում է «Ալիա» վրացական օրաթերթը:
> 
> «Ընդդիմության և կաթողկոսի գաղտի հանդիպման սկանդալային մանրամասները» հոդվածում ասվում է, որ նախագահի հրաժարականը պահանջող ընդդիմության և կաթողիկոսի միջև տեղի ունեցած փակ հանդիպման ընթացքում, որը տեղի է ունեցել երեկ` Ապաշխարման օրը, հիմնականում քննարկվել է երկու հարց` պատրաստ է արդյոք ընդդիմությունը լուծում գտնել ստեղծված բարդ քաղաքական իրավիճակում և արդյոք չեն փոխվել ընդդիմության` նախագահի հրաժարականի դեպքում նրա անվտանգության երաշխիքի վերաբերյալ հարցի ծրագրերը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ԶԼՄ-ների աշխատանքին, ապա Գեորգի Խաինդրավան նշեց, որ Վրաստանում գրեթե բոլոր ազգային հեռուստաընկերությունները բռնազավթվել են Սահակաշվիլու կողմից:


Իրանք ուղիղ եթերով էլ են նույնը ասում  :LOL:  



> հանրահավաքներին մասնակցում է շուրջ կես միլիոն մարդ,


Ակնհայտ սուտ ա, վերևում կան հղումներ, որոնցով կարելի օրվա ցանկացած պահին դիտել թե ինչքնա մարդ կա ու ինչ է կատարվում:

----------


## voter

> Քաղաքականությունից հասկացող մենձ ձաձաներին, հատկապես ռուսամետ մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ, լրիվ անկեցծ:
> Ռուսաստանը պահանջում ա, որ ՆԱՏՈյի զինավարժությունները եթե ոչ կասեցվեց, ապա գոնե հետաձգվեն: Կասեցնելը հասկանում եմ, հետաձգելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա:


Գերմանիայի նախկին 70ականների կանցլեր այսօր ամենա ազդեցիք գերմանացի քաղաքական կործիչ Հելմուտ Շմիդտը կես տարի առաջ տված իր հարցազրույցում կարծիք հայտնեց, որ ՆԱՏՈն Եվրոպան պիտի թարգի դեպի արևելք տարածելուց ու ոչ միայն վրաստանում զինավարժություններ չանի, այլ նույնիսկ բյուրո չունենա, քանի որ ՆԱՏՕն Եվրոպայի համար ԱՄՆի ստեղծած գործիքն է, որ իր դերը խաղացել է, ազատությունը Եվրոպայում պաշպանել է սովետական ոտնձգություններից։

Հիմա էլ նա պնդում էր, դահլիճի բազմաթիվ ծափահարությունները ի հաստատում նրա այդ կարծիքի աջակցությանը գերմանիայում ու կարծում եմ Եվրոպայում, որ ՆԱՏՈն այսօրվա դրվածքով ու ընդլայնվելու ձգտումներով, Եվրոպայի գլխին պատուհաս է ու միայն ԱՄՆԻ հետ ԵՎրոպայի հարաբերությունների վատացման կհանգեցնի, քանի որ ԱՄՆի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը այլևս Եվրոպայի արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ չի համընկնում իսկ ՆԱՏՈի պատճառով Եվրոպան անընդհատ ԱՄՆի արտաքին քաղաքականության շրջանակներում կերած քաքերն ա ստիպված լինում մաքերել, փչացնելով իր արտաքին հարաբերություները։ 

Հելմուտ Շմիտը կարծում է, որ Եվրոպան Կովկասում անելիք չունի, դա ԱՄՆի ու Ռուսաստանի գործն է, ինչը և իրականանում է։

Հավանական է, որ Ռուսաստանը հույս ունի համոզի ԱՄՆին ՆԱՏՈին չխառնել Կովկասի իրենց բաժանմանը ցանկանում են իրենք իրենց մեջ դա լուծել։

----------


## voter

Սաակաշվիլին ինչպես արդեն կարծեմ գրել եմ, Բուշի կադրն ա ու Օբաման նրան փոխելու է, վաղ թե ուշ։ 

ՈՒղղակի հիմա պետք է Ռուսաստանի հետ ամերիկացիք պայմանավորվեն, եթե արդեն չեն պայմանավորվել ինչ պայմաններով ու խաղի կանոններով են Վրաստան պահելու։

Այդ կանոններին ով համաձայնվի – լինելով պրո ամերիկյան չլինել հակառուսական, նրան էլ դնելու են ու պրծ, միտինգ, վանդակ, ավլեմ թափեմ կապ չունի։ Իսկ որ Սաակաշվիլին գալիս ման է գալիս ընդիմադիրների շարքերում նրանց հետ ուզում է համագործակցել, դա զուտ անելանելիության վիճակից է, նրան արդեն ասել են, որ ժամանակի հարց է ման ենք գալիս ում դնենք ու նա էլ փորձում է պարզել ով է լինելու, որ նրա հետ հարաբերությունը լավ պահի, մոտիկանա, որ իշխանության գալուց հետո իրան խղճան շատ չքաշքշեն...

Ներկայացնել, դա որպես հպարտ ազնիվ դեմոկրատիա միքիչ կոմերիտական ՊՐՈՊԱԳԱՆԴԱՅԻ հոտ է գալիս - սաղին հիշելա  հետն էլ խոսելա, ուրեմն լավ ղեկավարա....

----------


## Artgeo

*voter*
Սահակաշվիլիի ներքին ռեյտինգը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում աննախադեպ աճել ա ու եթե ինքը հիմա հրաժարական տվեց, ժողովուրդը իրան հում-հում կուտի: Մեկը ես: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնդոլիզաներին, մեթյուներին և այլնին, ապա մեծ հաշվով բացարձակապես էական չի թե դրանք ինչ են մտածում: Սահակաշվիլին մինչև 2013 թվականը ոչ մի տեղ չի գնա:
Բացի դրանից, զարմանում եմ խոսքերիդ վրա: Քլինթոնը մի քանի օր առաջ ասեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ն կկատարի Վրաստանի հանդեպ նախկին իշխանության կողմից տրված խոստումները, ԵՄ-ն մեռավ Վրաստաի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը պաշտպանելով, Սահակաշվիլիի վերջին մի քանի օրվա Եվրոպական շրջագայության մասին լսե՞լ ես ինչ-որ բան: Կարճ ասած շատ շուտ ա իրան «թաղելը»:

----------


## voter

> *voter*
> Սահակաշվիլիի ներքին ռեյտինգը այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում աննախադեպ աճել ա ու եթե ինքը հիմա հրաժարական տվեց, ժողովուրդը իրան հում-հում կուտի: Մեկը ես: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնդոլիզաներին, մեթյուներին և այլնին, ապա մեծ հաշվով բացարձակապես էական չի թե դրանք ինչ են մտածում: Սահակաշվիլին մինչև 2013 թվականը ոչ մի տեղ չի գնա:
> Բացի դրանից, զարմանում եմ խոսքերիդ վրա: Քլինթոնը մի քանի օր առաջ ասեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ն կկատարի Վրաստանի հանդեպ նախկին իշխանության կողմից տրված խոստումները, ԵՄ-ն մեռավ Վրաստաի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը պաշտպանելով, Սահակաշվիլիի վերջին մի քանի օրվա Եվրոպական շրջագայության մասին լսե՞լ ես ինչ-որ բան: Կարճ ասած շատ շուտ ա իրան «թաղելը»:


Երևում է, որ վրաստանի ներսից ես իրավիճակին նայում – հում հում ուտել, ռեյտինգ...

Փաստը նրանում է, որ Սահակաշվիլիին Եվրոպայում ընդունում են, որպես անկառավարելի անձնավորության, որից հետ հնարավորինս պետք է հեռու մնալ ու հետը քիչ խոսալ, որ հանկարծ սխալ չհասկանա ու վերջում իրանք վատամարդ չդուրսգ գան, թե առիթ են տվել ուրիշ մտքեր մտածելու։ Կովկասյան տեստոստեռոնը գլխներին քփաց չոբանների տպավորություն է թողնում ու դրանում շատ ու շատ վրացիների, հայերի ու այլ կովկասյան ազգերի «ծառայությունը» կա, հետներն հերիքա մի սիրուն շվեդուհի կամ ֆրանսուհի մի երկու բառ փոխանակի ու բարի վերաբերմունք ցույց տա, որոշում են, որ _ԱՐԱ ՎՍՅՈ ուզում ա հետս, դե գիդես էլի ինչա ուզըմ._...

ՈՒ միայն ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերություններ փչացնելուց խուսափելու համար Սահակաշվիլի էլ, չէ Վրաստանից էլ հրաժարվել են աշխատում են դրա մասին չհիշեն, ինչի մասին արդեն գրել եմ Հելմուտ Շմիդտի բառերով, ու դա իմ իմացած վերջին հաղորդումն էր, որտեղ Վրաստան ու կովկաս բառը ընդհանրապես արտասահնվել էր։ 

Հաղորդաշար էին նաև ցույց տալիս հայտնի Շպիգել խմբագրության բացահայտած մանրամասների մասին, թե ինչպես անգլիական ու հոլանդական պիառ ձեռնարկությունները, որոնց սովորաբար օգտագործում են տարբեր կուսակցություններ եվրոպայում նախընտրական կոմպանիաներում իրենց ընտրողների մոտ ռեյտինգ բարձրացնելու համար, վճարումներ էին ստգացել Վրաստանի մասին եվրոպայում «տպավորություն» ստեղծելու համար։ 

Անասելի տհաճ տպավորություն էր – Եվրոպական ընտրողների վրա ազդեցություն թողնելու փորձ երրորդ երկրի կողմից...

Այնպես, որ Եվրոպայում Սահակաշվիլիի «վերջին շրջագայությունը» եթե ընդհանրապես եղել էլ է, բացարձակ ոչինչ դրա մասին չի ասվել, ինչպես ասենք բուրկինա ֆասոից գործով եկած մի երկու ղեկավարի մասին ոչ մեկ չի հիշում։ Նույնիսկ պատկերացում չունեմ Ֆրանսիա, Հոլանդիա, Գերմանիա թե Եվրոպարլամետն է այցելել ու ինչի համար, ման եկա ոչինչ իգտա։ Մի երկու հղում տուր նայեմ...

----------


## Artgeo

Լուրեր  :Smile:  

Կրեմլի Ջերմուկի պաշտոնական մատակարար Հայաստանը հրաժարվեց ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժություններին մասնակցել: Հիշեցնեմ, որ անցյալ տարի ՆԱՏՕ-յի նույն զինավարժությունները անցկացվեցին Հայաստանի ինքնիշխան Հանրապետությունում:


Վրաստանում Ռուսաստանի կողմից կազմակերպված ռազմական բունտ էր պատրաստվում: Բունտը խեղդված է օրորոցում, մեղավորները պատժված են: Կրեմլի Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալման հերթական փորձը ձախողվեց, Վրաստանը շարունակում է մնալ ինքնիշխան, անկախ ու ժողովրդավար երկիր: 

Վաղը սկսվում են ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժությունները, որին չեն մասնակցի Ռուսաստանը, Հայաստանը, Ղազախստանը...

----------


## Rammer

> Լուրեր  
> 
> Կրեմլի Ջերմուկի պաշտոնական մատակարար Հայաստանը հրաժարվեց ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժություններին մասնակցել: Հիշեցնեմ, որ անցյալ տարի ՆԱՏՕ-յի նույն զինավարժությունները անցկացվեցին Հայաստանի ինքնիշխան Հանրապետությունում:
> 
> 
> Վրաստանում Ռուսաստանի կողմից կազմակերպված ռազմական բունտ էր պատրաստվում: Բունտը խեղդված է օրորոցում, մեղավորները պատժված են: Կրեմլի Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալման հերթական փորձը ձախողվեց, Վրաստանը շարունակում է մնալ ինքնիշխան, անկախ ու ժողովրդավար երկիր: 
> 
> Վաղը սկսվում են ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժությունները, որին չեն մասնակցի Ռուսաստանը, Հայաստանը, Ղազախստանը...


Հիշում ես Արտ որ ասում էի զարմանում եմ թե մերոնք ոնց են ռուսների վրայից թռնում ասում էիր իրանք թքած ունեն, Հայսատանը ում ա պետք...Փաստորեն պետք ենք էլի... :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Լուրեր  
> 
> Կրեմլի Ջերմուկի պաշտոնական մատակարար Հայաստանը հրաժարվեց ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժություններին մասնակցել: Հիշեցնեմ, որ անցյալ տարի ՆԱՏՕ-յի նույն զինավարժությունները անցկացվեցին Հայաստանի ինքնիշխան Հանրապետությունում:
> 
> 
> Վրաստանում Ռուսաստանի կողմից կազմակերպված ռազմական բունտ էր պատրաստվում: Բունտը խեղդված է օրորոցում, մեղավորները պատժված են: Կրեմլի Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալման հերթական փորձը ձախողվեց, Վրաստանը շարունակում է մնալ ինքնիշխան, անկախ ու ժողովրդավար երկիր: 
> 
> Վաղը սկսվում են ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժությունները, որին չեն մասնակցի Ռուսաստանը, Հայաստանը, Ղազախստանը...


ՆԱՏՕի զինավարժություններից հրաժարվելը իսկապե ապուշություն ու ֆոռպոստություն է։

Բայց կապել դրա ու ռուսաստանի հետ վրացական «պուտչի» թատրոնը, միամտություն է։ Բացի Սաակաշվիլիից այդ թատրոնը ոչ մեկի օգուտ չի տվել, եթե ընդհանրապես նրան ինչ որ բան տվել է։

Նույնիսկ հեռուստաալիքներում ու ԶԼՄներում Եվրոպայում ու ԱՄՆ դրա մասին չեն էլ զկրտացել, համարելով անհավաստի տեղեկություն։

----------


## Rammer

> ՆԱՏՕի զինավարժություններից հրաժարվելը իսկապե ապուշություն ու ֆոռպոստություն է։
> 
> Բայց կապել դրա ու ռուսաստանի հետ վրացական «պուտչի» թատրոնը, միամտություն է։ Բացի Սաակաշվիլիից այդ թատրոնը ոչ մեկի օգուտ չի տվել, եթե ընդհանրապես նրան ինչ որ բան տվել է։
> 
> Նույնիսկ հեռուստաալիքներում ու ԶԼՄներում Եվրոպայում ու ԱՄՆ դրա մասին չեն էլ զկրտացել, համարելով անհավաստի տեղեկություն։


Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung
The Financial Times
The New York Times
The Times
---
Սա դու համարում ես չեն էլ զկրտացել? :Shok:  Էլ որտեղ գրեն?

----------


## voter

> Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung
> The Financial Times
> The New York Times
> The Times
> ---
> Սա դու համարում ես չեն էլ զկրտացել? Էլ որտեղ գրեն?


Այո քանի որ առավելագույնս մի տողով նըել են, որ Վրաստանում ինչ որ բան է կատարվում, պարզ չե թե ինչ։
Այսինքն վրաստանի պնդումները, թե եղել է հեղաշրջման փորձ, ներկայացվում է այսպես «վրացական իշխանությունները տեղեկացնում են....ընդիմությունը կասկածում է» – այսինքն բան ա ասում են, իրար մեջ հարց են լուծում, ոչ մի լուրջ բան։

Եվրոպական Գեմանական, Ֆրանսիական, Շվեյցարական ոչ մի ալիքով ամբողջ օրն նույնիսկ չհիշեցին Վրաստանն ովա, կեսգիշերին մի քսան վարկյան թղթից կադացին նույն տեղեկությունը, ինչ ամբողջ օրը պտտվում էր ինտեռնետում ու վերջ, ոչ ուղիղ միացում, ոչ հաղորդում....

----------


## Artgeo

> Այո քանի որ առավելագույնս մի տողով նըել են, որ Վրաստանում ինչ որ բան է կատարվում, պարզ չե թե ինչ։
> Այսինքն վրաստանի պնդումները, թե եղել է հեղաշրջման փորձ, ներկայացվում է այսպես «վրացական իշխանությունները տեղեկացնում են....ընդիմությունը կասկածում է» – այսինքն բան ա ասում են, իրար մեջ հարց են լուծում, ոչ մի լուրջ բան։
> 
> Եվրոպական Գեմանական, Ֆրանսիական, Շվեյցարական ոչ մի ալիքով ամբողջ օրն նույնիսկ չհիշեցին Վրաստանն ովա, կեսգիշերին մի քսան վարկյան թղթից կադացին նույն տեղեկությունը, ինչ ամբողջ օրը պտտվում էր ինտեռնետում ու վերջ, ոչ ուղիղ միացում, ոչ հաղորդում....


Լսե՞լ ես, Գուգլ անունով սայտ գոյություն ունի: 

http://www.google.am/search?q=mutiny...ient=firefox-a

----------


## Artgeo

Չնայած Ռուսաստանի հիստերիային ու Հայաստանի, Ղազախստանի, Ռուսաստանի, Մոլդովայի ու  Սերբիայի (դե Բելոռուսն ու Կուբան սենց թե նենց չէին մասնակցելու) մասնակցելուց հրաժարվելուն այսօր Վրաստանի Հանրապետությունում սկսվել են ՆԱՏՕ-յի զորավարժությունները:

----------


## Վիշապ

Արթ, էդ մեջտեղի նկարում Սահակաշվիլին ինչի՞ է մուննաթ գալիս զինվորականի վրա, որ վերջինս էլ ամոթից գլուխը կախել է։

----------


## Artgeo

Էդ մեկի վրա չի: Բունտի մասնակից զինվորներն են: Տեքստը մոտավոապես սենց ա.
- Տանկերը պատրաստ կանգնա՞ծ էին: Չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ եք սուս: Տանկերը պատրաստ կանգնած էին, թե՞ չէ:  Ավելի լավ ա ինձ՝ ձեր գլխավոր հրամանատարին ասեք այն, ինչ պիտի ասեք դատախազին: Շատ տխուր ա, որ դուք Վրաստանի Հանրապետության զինվորներ եք ու ձեր ներկայությամբ կամ հենց դուք առավոտվանից պատրաստ կանգացրել էիք տանկերը, եկավ իմ ներկայացուցիչըմ որին դուք չթողեցիք: Միգուցե ձեզ միամիտացրել են, բայց չափահաս մարդու գլուխը նրա համար է, որ այդպիսի բան տեղի չունենա: Ձեր մասին են մտածում Վրաստանի պետականությունն ու անձամբ ես: Ի՞նչ էր ուզում _էս ինչը_, _էս ինչը_ կամ _էս ինչը_ ձեր ստորաբաժանմունքում... Ի՞նչ էին ուզում այդ կրիմինալներն ու բանդիտները ձեր ստորաբաժանմունքում, որ կյանքում գողանալուց ու թալանելուց բացի բան չեն արել: Դրանց թողեցիք ու իմ ներկայացուցիչներին ո՞չ: Ո՞ւմ էիք սպասում: Ասում էիք, որ երկու օր մնալու եք, ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ երկու օրից ... 
Եվ այլն, ներկայացնում ա Շեվարդնաձեյի ժամանակ տեղի ունեցածը: 2001-ին նույն Մուխրովանիում էլի բունտ ա եղել, այն ժամանակ Շեվարդնաձեն ստորաբաժանման մեծին սարքեց դեսօան Ուկրայինայում, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Մի հատ էլ բունտ այդտեղ եղել է 2004-ին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> էս ինչը, էս ինչը կամ էս ինչը ձեր ստորաբաժանմունքում...


 Եթե էտ էսինչները իրանց հրամանատարներն են ուրեմն զինվորները մի քայլ անգամ սխալ չեն արել  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե էտ էսինչները իրանց հրամանատարներն են ուրեմն զինվորները մի քայլ անգամ սխալ չեն արել


Եթե ռազմական դրություն չի, ու երկրի գլխավոր հրամանատարի ներկայացուցչին ներս չթողնելը պարզապես անմիջական հրամանատարի հրամանով (քմահաճույքով) է տեղի ունեցել, ապա վիճելի է։ Կուզեի տեսնել թե ոնց Հայաստանի զինվորը զորամաս ներս չի թողնի ասենք Սերժի ախրաննիկին, իսկույն «Պողոս Պողոսյան» կանեն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե ռազմական դրություն չի, ու երկրի գլխավոր հրամանատարի ներկայացուցչին ներս չթողնելը պարզապես անմիջական հրամանատարի հրամանով (քմահաճույքով) է տեղի ունեցել, ապա վիճելի է։ Կուզեի տեսնել թե ոնց Հայաստանի զինվորը զորամաս ներս չի թողնի ասենք Սերժի ախրաննիկին, իսկույն «Պողոս Պողոսյան» կանեն։


Իսկ եթե թողնի հետո ուզեն կարան գլխին սարքեն դատեն նստցնեն, հրաման չկատարելու համար: Հիմա նախդի վրաստանում սամասուդ չեն արել: սաղ լավա  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե էտ էսինչները իրանց հրամանատարներն են ուրեմն զինվորները մի քայլ անգամ սխալ չեն արել


Նեա, նախկին գեներալ, 1991-ի պուտչիստներ, Ռուսաստան փախած նախկին բարձր պաշտոնյաների բարեկամ-ընկերներ:

----------


## Adriano

Ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանը վերածվել է մի հետամնաց, տոտալիտար ռեժիմով մի քրջոտ աֆրիկյան երկրի, երբ երկրի տարածքի մոտ 40%-ը գտնվում է այս կամ այն երկրի տիրապետության տակ, երկի ներսում խառը ներքաղաքական, սոցիալ- տնտեսական վիճակ է: սահակաշվիլիզմով տառապող Վրաստանը հայտնվել է խայտառակ վիճակում, որը մեծ վնաս է հասցնում ողջ հարավային կովկասին: Վրաստանի խեղճ վիճակը տարածաշրջանում լուրջ խնդիրներ է ստեղծում` սոցիալական, տնտեսական, քաղաքական: <սահակաշվիլի> երույթը, որը իմ կարծիքով տառապում է լուրջ հիվանդություններով, չես հասկանում ինչ է ուզում:  Նախ նշեմ, որ <սահակաշվիլի> երույթը լիգիտիմ նախագահ չէ, այս դեպքում ինչ լիգիտիմ իշխանություն տապալելու մասին է խոսքը: Վրաստանը պետք է հասկանա, որ ֆաշիստական մեթոդներով ժողովուրդներին տիրելու քաղաքականությունը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի: Անհրաժեշտ է ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում ստեղծել ռազմական դատարան և <սահակաշվիլի> երևույթին և իր մերձակա սահակաշվիլիկներին պատասխանատվության ենթարկել օսերի զանգվածային բնաջնջման մեղադրանքով: Երբ Վրաստանը իր ձեռքերով հանձնի սահակաշվիլիին և սահակաշվիլիզմի անմիջական հետևորդներին, վերջինս կսկսի ազատ շնչել և նոր լեգիտիմ, ոչ արնախում քաղաքական համակարգով կկարողանա լուծել արտաքին և ներքին խնդիրները: Դրանով նպաստելով Կովկասում երկարատև խաղաղությանը:

----------


## Artgeo

> օսերի զանգվածային բնաջնջման մեղադրանքով:


H21 ջան, մոտավորապես մի տարի ուշացել ես, արդեն ռուսները նույնիսկ նման աբսուրդ բան չեն պնդում, 100-200 զոհերի մասին են խոսում, որոնց մեծ մասը ռուս զինվորներն են: 


> նհրաժեշտ է ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում ստեղծել ռազմական դատարան


Ստեղծեք, Վրաստանը այլևս այդ ԽՍՀՄ2 կազմակերպության անդամ չէ ու Աստված տա չի էլ լինի:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանը վերածվել է մի հետամնաց, տոտալիտար ռեժիմով մի քրջոտ աֆրիկյան երկրի, երբ երկրի տարածքի մոտ 40%-ը գտնվում է այս կամ այն երկրի տիրապետության տակ, երկի ներսում խառը ներքաղաքական, սոցիալ- տնտեսական վիճակ է: սահակաշվիլիզմով տառապող Վրաստանը հայտնվել է խայտառակ վիճակում, որը մեծ վնաս է հասցնում ողջ հարավային կովկասին: Վրաստանի խեղճ վիճակը տարածաշրջանում լուրջ խնդիրներ է ստեղծում` սոցիալական, տնտեսական, քաղաքական: <սահակաշվիլի> երույթը, որը իմ կարծիքով տառապում է լուրջ հիվանդություններով, չես հասկանում ինչ է ուզում:  Նախ նշեմ, որ <սահակաշվիլի> երույթը լիգիտիմ նախագահ չէ, այս դեպքում ինչ լիգիտիմ իշխանություն տապալելու մասին է խոսքը: Վրաստանը պետք է հասկանա, որ ֆաշիստական մեթոդներով ժողովուրդներին տիրելու քաղաքականությունը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի: Անհրաժեշտ է ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում ստեղծել ռազմական դատարան և <սահակաշվիլի> երևույթին և իր մերձակա սահակաշվիլիկներին պատասխանատվության ենթարկել օսերի զանգվածային բնաջնջման մեղադրանքով: Երբ Վրաստանը իր ձեռքերով հանձնի սահակաշվիլիին և սահակաշվիլիզմի անմիջական հետևորդներին, վերջինս կսկսի ազատ շնչել և նոր լեգիտիմ, ոչ արնախում քաղաքական համակարգով կկարողանա լուծել արտաքին և ներքին խնդիրները: Դրանով նպաստելով Կովկասում երկարատև խաղաղությանը:


Քանի Ադրբեջանը նավթ,  գազ ունի Կովկասում *երկարատև* խաղաղություն չի լինի...Չնայած երկարատևը հարաբերական է: Ամեն դեպքում ինչ կապ ունի Վրաստանի ներքին հարցերը Կովկասի անվտանգության հետ: Եթե վաղը Ղարաբաղում էլի կռիվ լինի, Վրաստանի անկայուն իրավիճան է պատճառը լինելու? Կամ եթե Վրաստոնում Սահակաշվիլին չլինի այլ` ասենք Վաղոն , դա ինչպես է երաշխավորում որ Կովկասում պատերազմ չի լինի և կլինի երկարատև խաղաղություն? Հնարավոր է ասենք Բուրջանաձեն դառնա նախագահ ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծի կամ լուծվի?
Իմ կարծքիով Վրաստանի նախագահի ով լինել չլինելը չի կարող ազդել Ղարաբաղի հարցի վրա, հետևաբար խոսել ընդհանուր Կովկասի անվտանգության մասին մի քիչ չափազանցաված է...

----------


## Adriano

> H21 ջան, մոտավորապես մի տարի ուշացել ես, արդեն ռուսները նույնիսկ նման աբսուրդ բան չեն պնդում, 100-200 զոհերի մասին են խոսում, որոնց մեծ մասը ռուս զինվորներն են: 
> Ստեղծեք, Վրաստանը այլևս այդ ԽՍՀՄ2 կազմակերպության անդամ չէ ու Աստված տա չի էլ լինի:


1. եթե նշում ես 100-200 հոգի , ապա դատել այդ անմեղ զոհերի համար, որոնց վրա հարձակվել են հանկարծակի, կարողա պիտի մի 500 000-ից 1000000 մարդ սպանի, որ նոր պատասխանատվության կանչեն?:
2 Անհրաժեշտ է ռազմական դատարան ստեղծել ԱՊՀ մաշտաբներով, քանի որ բնաջնջում է տեղի ունեցել ԱՊՀ բնակիչների նկատմամբ, կարողա տանեն Բուրունդիում դատ անեն, բանանի ծառերի վրա, որ հետո էլ սահակաշվիլիկը փախնի կապիկների հետ?

----------


## Artgeo

> 1. եթե նշում ես 100-200 հոգի , ապա դատել այդ անմեղ զոհերի համար, որոնց վրա հարձակվել են հանկարծակի, կարողա պիտի մի 500 000-ից 1000000 մարդ սպանի, որ նոր պատասխանատվության կանչեն?:
> 2 Անհրաժեշտ է ռազմական դատարան ստեղծել ԱՊՀ մաշտաբներով, քանի որ բնաջնջում է տեղի ունեցել ԱՊՀ բնակիչների նկատմամբ, կարողա տանեն Բուրունդիում դատ անեն, բանանի ծառերի վրա, որ հետո էլ սահակաշվիլիկը փախնի կապիկների հետ?


Ես բացարձակապես որևէ բան չեմ նշում, նշում են միմիայն ռուս «անաչառ» զլմները, ես ընդամենը մեջբերում եմ նրանց կրակած թվերը: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա «անմեղ զոհերին», ապա դժվար որևէ ադեկվատ մարդ պատերազմում զոհված զինվորին անվանի անմեղ զոհ, հենց այն հասկացությամբ, ինչ հասկացություն որ դրված է այդ բառակապակցության մեջ: Ի դեպ, հիշեցնեմ, որ պատերազմը տեղի ունեցել Վրաստանի տարածքում, այսինքն Վրաստանը չէր կարող հարձակվել ինքն իր վրա, ըստ այդմ հարձակվել է Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանի վրա ու զավթել պետության տարածքների 20 տոկոսը: Իսկ պաշտպանվելու նպատակով սպանելը պատերազմում, ավելի քան արդարացված ա: 

2 Ավելին, բնաջնջում է տեղի ունեցել Վրաստանի Հանրապետության, ազատ ու անկախ երկրի տարածքում: Ըստ այդմ Պուծինին ու Մեդվեդևին, Լավրովի հետ միասին պետք է դատել սեփական երկրում սուս ու փուս չնստելու համար:

----------


## Javakhk

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանը վերածվել է մի հետամնաց, տոտալիտար ռեժիմով մի քրջոտ աֆրիկյան երկրի, երբ երկրի տարածքի մոտ 40%-ը գտնվում է այս կամ այն երկրի տիրապետության տակ, երկի ներսում խառը ներքաղաքական, սոցիալ- տնտեսական վիճակ է: սահակաշվիլիզմով տառապող Վրաստանը հայտնվել է խայտառակ վիճակում, որը մեծ վնաս է հասցնում ողջ հարավային կովկասին: Վրաստանի խեղճ վիճակը տարածաշրջանում լուրջ խնդիրներ է ստեղծում` սոցիալական, տնտեսական, քաղաքական: <սահակաշվիլի> երույթը, որը իմ կարծիքով տառապում է լուրջ հիվանդություններով, չես հասկանում ինչ է ուզում:  Նախ նշեմ, որ <սահակաշվիլի> երույթը լիգիտիմ նախագահ չէ, այս դեպքում ինչ լիգիտիմ իշխանություն տապալելու մասին է խոսքը: Վրաստանը պետք է հասկանա, որ ֆաշիստական մեթոդներով ժողովուրդներին տիրելու քաղաքականությունը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի: Անհրաժեշտ է ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում ստեղծել ռազմական դատարան և <սահակաշվիլի> երևույթին և իր մերձակա սահակաշվիլիկներին պատասխանատվության ենթարկել օսերի զանգվածային բնաջնջման մեղադրանքով: Երբ Վրաստանը իր ձեռքերով հանձնի սահակաշվիլիին և սահակաշվիլիզմի անմիջական հետևորդներին, վերջինս կսկսի ազատ շնչել և նոր լեգիտիմ, ոչ արնախում քաղաքական համակարգով կկարողանա լուծել արտաքին և ներքին խնդիրները: Դրանով նպաստելով Կովկասում երկարատև խաղաղությանը:


Պատճառները ավելի խորքային են։ Վրաստանի տունը քանդում է պետության տարբեր ազգերի հետ հավասարի պես վարվելու, ու համատեղ պետական մեխանիզմ աշխատեցնելու վրացիների անկարողությունը։ Պատմական սպեցիֆիկ իրավիճակը վերջին երկու դարերի ընթացքում վրացիներին դրել էր Կովկասի այլ ազգերից տարբեր, ավելի բարձր կարգավիճակի մեջ։ Հիմա իներցիայով չեն կարողանում կանգնել։ Քսանմեկերորդ դարում ենք. Ամերիկայում սեւամորթը պրեզիդենտ է դառնում, իսկ Թիֆլիսում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ տոլերանտությունը հըլը-հըլը նոր է հսնում այն պայծառ մակարդակին, որ հայը առանց ազգանունը փոխելու համալսարան է ընդունվում… Ցնծանք եւ ուրախ լերունք…

Ահա այս հոդվածը երեկ տեսա։ Նայեք, շատ օգտակար կլինի…
http://svobodnaya-gruzia.com/miscell/?p=23-24/02

----------

Պանդուխտ (08.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ Թիֆլիսում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ տոլերանտությունը հըլը-հըլը նոր է հսնում այն պայծառ մակարդակին


Վրաստանում դեռ վրացին վրացու նկատմամբ տոլերանտ չի, ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում  :LOL:  Տեսնենք ինչ ա լինում վերջը... Այսօր 17.00-ին էլի են ինչ-որ բան կազմակերպում ընդդիմադիրները...



> http://svobodnaya-gruzia


հասցեն դզեց, «Պու-ծի՜ն, պու-ծի՜ն»

----------


## voter

> Լսե՞լ ես, Գուգլ անունով սայտ գոյություն ունի: http://www.google.am/search?q=mutiny...ient=firefox-a


Լսել ես, որ Google news իրականում ինքը ոչ մի նորություն էլ չի հրապարակում այլ վերահրապարակում է ուրիշի տվյալները համաձայն փնտրողի։ Մեկել ասա Googli ժուրնալիստները Վրաստանից ուղիղ միացում են արել... :Smile: 

ԵՎ ամենակարևորը – ամենաինտեռնետացված անգամ երկրներում նորություններ ինտեռնետից իմանում են առավելագույնս 10 տոկոս բնակչությունը ու մնացած ամեն ինչ դեռ հեռուստատեսությունից է հաղորդվում, որտեղ ինչպես արդեն նշել էի ոչ այդ օրը, ոչ էլ հաջորդ օրերին հեղաշրջման հավաստիության ու կարևորության մասին ոչ մեկ չեր խոսում ու մինչ օրս հղումը արվում է «վրացական կառավարության» երբ ասվում է, թե եղել է հեղաշրջման փորձ, այինքն որ դա հեղաշրջման փորձ էր, այօրվա դրությամբ միայն վրացական կառավարությունն է պնդում և ուրիշ ոչ մեկ, ոչ մի ուրիշ աղբյուր, վերլուծական բյուրո նման պնդում չի անում։

----------

Elmo (07.05.2009)

----------


## voter

Վրացական ընդիմությունը պնդում է, որ այս թատրոնը հեղաշրջման հետ կապված, փորձ է եղել հերդական անգամ արտակարգ դրություն մտցնելու պատճառ ստեղծելու համար...

----------


## Elmo

> Վրացական ընդիմությունը պնդում է, որ այս թատրոնը հեղաշրջման հետ կապված, փորձ է եղել հերդական անգամ արտակարգ դրություն մտցնելու պատճառ ստեղծելու համար...




Իսկ Սահակաշվիլին պնդում է, որ ռուսներն են հրահրել գումարտակի բունտը: Ռուսներն էլ պնդում են, որ Սահակաշվիլին հիվանդ է և խորհուրդ են տվել լուրջ բշշկի այցելել:

----------


## Rammer

Այն որ ռուսները իրոք կարող են նման բան կազմակերպել շատ հավանական է: Այն որ Սահակաշվիլին դա կարող էր սարքել նեքրին խնդիրներից ժողովրդին շեղելու համար, կրկին հավանական է : Այն որ Սահակաշվլին հիվանդ է դա ևս շատ հավանական է...Մի խոսքով բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են  :LOL:

----------

Artgeo (07.05.2009), Elmo (07.05.2009)

----------


## voter

> Իսկ Սահակաշվիլին պնդում է, որ ռուսներն են հրահրել գումարտակի բունտը: Ռուսներն էլ պնդում են, որ Սահակաշվիլին հիվանդ է և խորհուրդ են տվել լուրջ բշշկի այցելել:


Գերմանական Շպիգել ամսագրի կարծիքը ինձ համար ու շատ եվրոպացիների, ոչ միայն գերմանիայում ամենավստահելին է – կարծիքը. Ռուսաստանի կողմից հրահրված հեղաշրջումը այդպիսին չի լինում։
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...623319,00.html
Կարող ես նայել նկարները, կարծում եմ գոնե այն փաստից, թե քանի նկար է ընդիմադիրների մասին ներկայացված ու քանի «հեղաշրջման» մասին, կարելի է հասկանալ, որ թեման է ավելի կարևոր ու արժեքավոր համարվում։

Հոդվածում ի դեպ նույնպես միայն հղում է արվում «վրացական կառավարությունը ասում է թե հեղաշրջում է եղել»....

Սաակաշվիլիին Եվրոպայում ու կարծում եմ արդեն և ԱՄՆում ՉԵՆ ՎՍՏԱՀՈՒՄ

----------


## Artgeo

> Լսել ես, որ Google news իրականում ինքը ոչ մի նորություն էլ չի հրապարակում այլ վերահրապարակում է ուրիշի տվյալները համաձայն փնտրողի։ Մեկել ասա Googli ժուրնալիստները Վրաստանից ուղիղ միացում են արել...


Ալո, ալո, դիմում եմ ուղեղին ու ոչ կուրությանը: Խնդրում եմ լինկը բացել ու ասել, թե որտե՞ղ է այնտեղ Google news-ի հղում: Ոտեր հաստատեցիր կարծիքս որ թքած ունես, թե ով ինչ կգրի ու չես էլ կարդացել հղումս, չես էլ կարդացել գրառումս:

----------

Rammer (07.05.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Սաակաշվիլիին ոչ ոք չի հասկանում
Ռուսաստանի դեմ հնչեցրած մեղադրանքը Վրաստանը հետ է վերցնում

http://www.cdaily.am/home/paper/2009_05_07/news/10557/

----------


## Rammer

Երեկ TV-ով նայում էի Վրաստանում տեղի ունեցած ծեծկռտուքը...Ինչ որ երկաթե բաժանիչներ կային: Մի կողմում ընդիմություններ փայտերով: Մյուս կողմում ովքեր էին.????..Կարծես թե ոստիակկաններ չէին, որովհետև ոչ ոստիկանի համազգեստով էին,  ու ձեռքներին էլ սովորական երկաթե, փայտե ձողեր էին...Ինձ մի պահ նույնիսկ թվաց, թե երկու կողմն էլ ժողովորուդն է` միայն իշխանամետ զանգվածի հետ էր նաև ոստիկանությունը: Թե սխալ եմ տեսել?
Ինչ որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի?

----------


## voter

> Ալո, ալո, դիմում եմ ուղեղին ու ոչ կուրությանը: Խնդրում եմ լինկը բացել ու ասել, թե որտե՞ղ է այնտեղ Google news-ի հղում: Ոտեր հաստատեցիր կարծիքս որ թքած ունես, թե ով ինչ կգրի ու չես էլ կարդացել հղումս, չես էլ կարդացել գրառումս:


Մտածում էի պատասխանեմ, բայց երևում է Վրացական ԱԳՆն ինքն է արդեն հերքում, որ ոչ մի հեղաշրջում էլ չի եղել։
Այնպես որ ասածս որ անլրջություն է Գուգլով հղումներ բերել ու պնդումներ անելը հեղաշրջում է եղել, փաստացի Վրացական ԱԳՆ արդեն հաստատեց...

----------


## Artgeo

> Երեկ TV-ով նայում էի Վրաստանում տեղի ունեցած ծեծկռտուքը...Ինչ որ երկաթե բաժանիչներ կային: Մի կողմում ընդիմություններ փայտերով: Մյուս կողմում ովքեր էին.????..Կարծես թե ոստիակկաններ չէին, որովհետև ոչ ոստիկանի համազգեստով էին,  ու ձեռքներին էլ սովորական երկաթե, փայտե ձողեր էին...Ինձ մի պահ նույնիսկ թվաց, թե երկու կողմն էլ ժողովորուդն է` միայն իշխանամետ զանգվածի հետ էր նաև ոստիկանությունը: Թե սխալ եմ տեսել?
> Ինչ որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի?


Մի կողմում ընդիմադիրներն էին, մյուս կողմում ոստիկանության շենքն ու օմոնը: Պահանջում էին ազատ արձակել լրագրողին ծեծի համար ձերբակալված երեք երիտասարդին: Լիդերներից մեկի եղբայրը մագլցեց «զաբոռի» վրա ու փորձեց ներխուժել ոստիկանություն ու դրանից հետո սկսվեց ծեծկռտուքը:

----------


## Artgeo

Մեդվեդևը շնորհավորել ա վրաց ժողովրդին մայիսի 9-ի առթիվ
http://gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009/05/08/n_1359817.shtml
Ուռա տովարիշչի! :kanachsmailik:

Ընդդիմությունը համաձայնվել է սկսել երկխոսություն:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի նախագահի ադմինիստրացիան հայտնել է, որ ընդդիմության հետ հանդիպումը կկայանա վաղը 14.00-ին (Երևանում 15.00) ՆԳՆ-ի նոր շենքում:
http://president.gov.ge/

Հայ ժողովրդի մեծ բարեկամ  մեծն  Վ.Վ. Պուծինը շարունակում է տառապել վրաց ժողովրդի համար:




> Путин отметил, что военные учения НАТО в Грузии - сигнал явно в другом направлении. "Но ведь ясно, что сегодня в Грузии происходит. Мы же все видим это", - сказал он. "Разгон демонстрантов с мордобоем, ранения оппозиционных деятелей, стрельба по ним из оружия резиновыми пулями, кровь на улицах, растущее количество политических заключенных, бунт в Вооруженных силах. И на этом фоне решили провести военные учения. Конечно, это не может рассматриваться иначе как поддержка правящего режима. А какой же режим поддерживается? Я уже дал, по-моему, характеристику. Зачем поддерживать такой режим?", - добавил премьер-министр.


http://regnum.ru/news/1161633.html

----------


## Artgeo

Էլի սիրելի Յուլիա Լատինինան  :Love: 



> Все разведпризнаки были налицо. Премьер Путин сказал, что никогда не простит Ющенко за помощь Грузии. По Кремлю бегали люди и рассказывали, что украинская экономика вот-вот рухнет и что газовые сети Украины вот-вот можно будет захватить. Ясно было, что что-то будет. Ясно было, что это будет связано с газом. Но казалось невероятным, что перекроют вентиль.
> 
> Потому что перекрыть вентиль в условиях кризиса — это  многомиллиардные убытки Газпрома, утрата Россией репутации надежного поставщика, и возможный крах «Северного» и «Южного» потоков. Казалось невероятным, что мы назло маме отморозим уши. *Но так оно и случилось: назло маме отморозили уши и сказали по Первому каналу, что во всем виновата Украина. Увы, Европа не смотрит Первый канал.*
> 
> И сейчас, в истории с Грузией, все разведпризнаки были налицо. Повсюду в Интернете висело, что кровавый режим Саакашвили падет 9 апреля, едва оппозиция выйдет на улицы. Что-то знали те, кто дал сайтам команды. Грузинская оппозиция вышла на улицу и почему-то ждала, что Саакашвили испарится. Кто-то что-то знал, потому что даже грузинская оппозиция не может быть до такой степени наивной, чтобы ожидать, будто законно избранный президент страны откажется от власти потому, что оппозиционеры грозятся освистывать его на входе в ресторан. На границе с Грузией были вновь сосредоточены российские войска. Через центр Цхинвали шли танки. В море вышел Черноморский флот.


Էհ... Հայերը նայում են Պեռվիի կանալ  :LOL: 
Ինչպես միշտ լավ հոդված ա, Վրաստանի ու Վրաստանում կատարվող իրադարձությունների մասին, մանրամասն պարզ լեզվով ներկայացվում է իրականությունը: Ականջ ունեցողը կլսի, աչք ունեցողը կտեսնի, մնացածը դռուժնո նայում են Պեռվիի կանալ:  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.05.2009)

----------


## voter

Հը, Սակաշվիլի ընդիմություն ուտուշ խմուշն ոնց անցավ - մի բան գոնէ դուրս եկավ՞

----------


## Artgeo

Լռություն ա դեռ։ Վաղը Ալասանիայի գլխավորած ընդդիմությունը բացում ա Հանրայինի դիմացի ճանապարհը, իսկ Բուրջանաձեն շարունակում ա Հանրայինի պիկետը։ Երեկ Ալասանիան BBC-ի ուղիղ եթերում էր: Ոնց գցում բռնում եմ նախընտրական քարոզարշավն սկսված է: Կա երկու թեկնածու, Կրեմլի Բուրջանաձեն ու ԱՄՆ-ի Ալասանիան:

----------


## Norton

*Սահակաշվիլին խելագար է, կարծում է Վրաստանի նախկին արտգործնախարարը*



> Գերմանական Der Spiegel-ը հարցազրույց է հրապարակել Վրաստանի նախկին արտգործնախարար Սալոմե Զուրաբիշիվիլիի հետ, ով այժմ համալրել է ընդդիմության շարքերը և համարվում գործող ռեժիմի ամենախիստ քննադատներից մեկը։
> 
> Մեկնաբանելով ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների հանդիպումը նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հետ, որը կայացել է երկուշաբթի Թբիլիսիում, նախկին նախարարը նշել է, որ նախագահն իրականում չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում երկրում, և շարունակում է հավատալ հեքիաթներին։ Սահակաշվիլին ասում է, որ իրեն սատարում է բնակչության 65%-ը, իսկ երկրում, բացի տնտեսականից, որևէ այլ ճգնաժամ չկա։
> 
> Միևնույն ժամանակ, Զուրաբիշվիլին նշել է, որ «ընտրությունների արդյունքները կեղծվել էին»։ Ինչպես նշել է նախկին արտգործնախարարը, իշխանությունը կենտրոնացած է մեկի ձեռքում, ում նա խելագար է համարում։
> 
> «Նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին խանգարում է Վրաստանին Արևմուտքին ինտեգրման գործում։ Ամերիկացիները մինչ այժմ շփոթում են Վրաստանի աջակցությունը Սահակաշվիլիին ցուցաբերվող օգնության հետ»,- պնդում է Զուրաբիշվիլին։


*Tert,am
*

----------

Elmo (14.05.2009)

----------


## voter

Հուսանք, հուսանք, որ իսկապես Վրաստանը կգիտակցի իր կարևոր դերը Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ հարաբերությունների ԱՐԱՆՔՈՒՄ ու կկարողանա համագործակցել բոլորի հետ, այդ թվում և Աբխազների, Աջարների, Օսեթների, Հայերի ևյլն - վերածվելով կոնֆեդերացիայի։

----------


## Artgeo

Սոչիում այսօր կայացել է «Վրացիների կոնգրեսը», որտեղ ոմնց ռուսաստանցի կրիմինալ-օլիգարխ հայտարարել է, որ մասնակցելու է Վրաստանի նախագահի առաջիկա ընտրություններին:

----------


## Norton

*Սահակաշվիլին չի ցանկանում վերադառնալ Շևարնաձեի ժամանակաշրջան*



> Երեկ խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին խոսել է արմատական ընդդիմության մոտեցումների մասին:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտարարել է երկրի ղեկավարը, արմատական ընդդիմության մեջ առաջ են եկել խմբեր, որոնք մեծ պատասխանատվությամբ են նայում ստեղծված իրավիճակին: Բայցևայնպես, ընդդիմության մեջ կան այնպիսի խմբեր, որոնք կարծում են, որ հետ տանող ճանապարհ չկա և սպառնում են կազմալուծել երկրիը: Նախագահի կարծիքը ներկայացրել է Грузия Online-ը:
> Սահակաշվիլին կարծում է, որ տվյալ խմբերը խաբում են մարդկանց: Նրա խոսքերով` իշխանություններին շատ բաներում կարելի է քննադատել, սակայն ընդդիմադիր խմբերը ուշադրությունը չեն կենտոնացնում խնդիրների վրա, այլ «կեղտ են նետում» իշխանությունների հասցեին
> 
> Նախագահի հաղորդմամբ` երկրում տեղի ունեցող գործընթացներն ակտիվ ֆինանսավորողներից մեկն է հանդիսանում քրեական աշխարհում հայտնի հեղինակություն Բոնդո Շալիկիանին: «Եթե որևէ մեկը կարոտում է Շևարնաձեին, ապա կարող է նրան այցելել Կրցանիսիում: Այսօր մեզ սովորեցնում են և փորձում են իշխանության գալ այն մարդիկ, որոնց կառավարման ժամանակ երկրից արտահանվող միակ ապրանքը մետաղն էր: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ցանկանում է մետաղ հանձնել, փողոցներում շատ վանդակներ կան, կարող են կտրել և հանձնել»,- հայտարարել է Սահակաշվիլին:


www.tert.am

----------


## Artgeo

Թբիլիսիում երեկ Սահակաշվիլիի արնախում ռեժիմը գմփացրել է միակ ընդդիմադիր հեռուստաընկերության մուտքը: Ռեժիմն իր նպատակին չի հասել, տուժածներ ու վախեցածներ չկան, վրաց ժողովուրդը շարունակում է պայքարը հանուն ժողովրդավարության, ազատության, հարևանների հետ բարեկամության: 

Լենտա.ռու

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Սահակաշվիլին դիմե՞լ է «օրենքով գողերի» օգնությանը*
> 
> Ռուս-վրացական հակամարտության հարցում աջակցության համար Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին ոչ պաշտոնապես դիմել է վրացի, այդ թվում` Ռուսաստանում ապրող «օրենքով գողերի» օգնությանը: Բայց քրեական հեղինակությունները նրան մերժել են:
> Ինչպես գրել է LIFE.RU-ն` քրեական աշխարհը չի կարողանում ներել Վրաստանի նախագահի` 1988 թ. կատարած արարքը: Այն ժամանակ Կիևի բուհերից մեկի ուսանող Միշա Սահակաշվիլին մատնել էր «Սպարտակ» մականունով «օրենքով գող» իր ընկերոջը և «հանձնել» 
> ՊԱԿ-ին: Սպարտակ Ջափարիձեն դատապարտվեց ազատազրկման, իսկ «Միշիկոյի» համար դա առաջխաղացման ընդամենը հերթական փուլն էր...
> 
> *Կիև*
> Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին Կիևի միջազգային հարաբերությունների ինստիտուտում պատահաբար չհայտնվեց: Նրա քեռի Թիմուրը հնարավորություն ուներ տեղավորել զարմիկին, մանավանդ, որ պետք էր նրան անհապաղ փրկել դատաստանից: 1984 թ. ավարտելով դպրոցը` Վրաստանի ապագա նախագահը հայտնվեց մի աղմկոտ պատմության կենտրոնում: Ընկերների հետ Սահակաշվիլին զբաղվում էր վիդեո-պոռնոգրաֆիայի տարածմամբ: Հնարավոր է` Թբիլիսիում հարգանք վայելող Սահակաշվիլու ծնողներին հաջողվեր կոծկել վրաց ժողովրդի վերնախավին դասվող ընտանիքի համար ամոթալի և տգեղ այդ պատմությունը, բայց ցավոք` տեսաերիզներից մեկում բաց տեսարան էր` Սահակաշվիլու ընկերուհու մասնակցությամբ: 17-ամյա Միխայիլ Նիկոլոզովիչն ինքը տեսաերիզում չի երևում, բայց աղջկա կատաղած հորն ամեն ինչ խոստովանում է` տալով այն տղաների անունները, ում հետ կազմակերպել էր ընդհատակյա ստուդիան:
> — Դամիանո Դամիանիի ստեղծագործության ազդեցության տակ էի և սցենարներն անձամբ եմ գրել: Երկու թշնամի կլաններ` մաֆիոզ պատգամավորներ, մաֆիոզ նախարարներ: Մի խոսքով, շատ բան այն ամենից, ինչին հետագայում բախվեցի իրական կյանքում: Դա ծիծաղելի ֆիլմ էր` մեծաթիվ սպանություններով,— հարցազրույցներից մեկում հիշում է Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին: 
> ...


http://www.sobesednik.am/index.php?o...85&Itemid=4245
շուտ էի կարդացել, բայց թե ինչի չէի տեղադրում...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.sobesednik.am/index.php?o...85&Itemid=4245
> շուտ էի կարդացել, բայց թե ինչի չէի տեղադրում...


Աստղ ջան, ուշացել ես դրա մասին հազար տարի առաջ գրվել ա Ակումբում http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...73#post1145973

նա վսյակի ասեմ, էն, որ գալստուկ ա ուտում, Կիրովականից պոռնիկներ ա առնում ու Ալիևի կնոջ փափուկ տեղերն ա կճմտում, Պուտինին լիլիպուտին ա ասում, ինքնաթիռից վախենում փախնում ա, դրա մասին էլ գիտենք:
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...&postcount=554

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ուշացել ես դրա մասին հազար տարի առաջ գրվել ա Ակումբում http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...73#post1145973
> 
> նա վսյակի ասեմ, էն, որ գալստուկ ա ուտում, Կիրովականից պոռնիկներ ա առնում ու Ալիևի կնոջ փափուկ տեղերն ա կճմտում, Պուտինին լիլիպուտին ա ասում, ինքնաթիռից վախենում փախնում ա, դրա մասին էլ գիտենք:


ես իր դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, եթե պետք ա, կարող եմ նույնիսկ արդարացնել :Wink: 
ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել, որ Սահակաշվիլին սխալ ա անում :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի ազատասեր և ժողովրդավար ժողովուրդը շարունակում է պայքարը Սահակաշվիլիի ֆաշիստական ռեժիմի դեմ: 
Այսօր՝ մայիսի 26-ին Վրաստանը տոնում է Անկախության օրը: Ժողովուրդը հավաքվել էր Թբիլիսիի Բ. Պաիճաձեի անվան  մարզադաշտում: 



Ինչից հետո ժողովուրդը երթով գնաց դեպի Սամեբա (Երրորդություն) եկեղեցի



Այդ ընթացքում դիկտատոր Սահակաշվիլին գտնվում էր Մուխադգվերդի գերեզմանոցում, որտեղ թաղված են նրա կողմից սադրած պատերազմում մահացած զինվորները:



Այնուհետև գիժ նախագահը Բաթումիում Ազատության շենքի կառուցման բացումն արեց:

----------


## Artgeo

*Թեժ լուրեր*
Ժողովրդի մի մասը ուղղորդվել է դեպի երկաթգծի Թբիլիսիի կենտրոնական կայարան երկաթգիծը փակելու համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովրդի մի մասը ուղղորդվել է դեպի երկաթգծի Թբիլիսիի կենտրոնական կայարան երկաթգիծը փակելու համար:


Որ Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական տա՞:

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիրա ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցել զանգի գժանոց գան միշիկին հավաքեն տանեն?  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Որ Սահակաշվիլին հրաժարական տա՞:


Էդ մեկը բացառվում ա... Գոնե էս էտապին: 

Բ. Պաիճաձեի անվան մարզադաշտից ժողովուրդը ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդների հետ միասին գնացել էր եկեղեցի, որտեղ կաթողիկոսը դիմել էր խոսքով բնակչությանը՝ կոչ անելով լինել հանդուրժող: 
Ռուսթավելի պողոտա վերադառնալուց հետո իրավիճակը դուրս էր գալիս ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդների հսկողությունից: Ժողովուրդը չէր ենթարկվում առաջնորդներին և պատրաստվում էր կտրուկ քայլերի դիմել: Ն. Բուրջանաձեին հաջողվեց ժողովրդին ուղղորդել դեպի երկաթգծի կայարան: Սկզբում ժողովուրդը գրավեց առաջին գիծը, որտեղ կանգնած էր մարդատար Թբիլիսի-Բաթումի արագագնաց գնացքը, իսկ հետո նաև բոլոր 8 գծերը: Տվյալ պահին երկաթգծի Թբիլիսիի կենտրոնական կայարանում  մոտավորապես 300 հոգի է, որոնց թվում են ընդդիմադիր մի քանի առաջնորդներ:
Ընդդիմադիրները ուլտիմատում են ներկայացրել Սահակաշվիլիին՝ ժամանակ տալով, մինչև վաղը 12.00:






Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը էլի անսնունդ ա մնալու...

----------


## Artgeo

պլծ… Դադարեցրին երկաթգծի փակումը։ Տեղափոխվում են Պառլամենտի մոտ։ Հետագա անելիքների մասին, կհայտնեն վաղը՝ 18.00-ին 

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Elmo (27.05.2009)

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Էդ մեկը բացառվում ա... Գոնե էս էտապին:


Բացառված չի որովհետեւ նա չի գնա մարտիմեկյան ճնշումների, բացի այդ ամն-ը արդեն կողքի է կանգնել, եւ վերջապես ամբողջ վրաց ժողովուրդը հոգնել է էդ շիզոֆրենիկից… 
ս մի քանի օր առաջ Թիֆլիսում էի, եւ տեսնելով էնտեղ կատարվողը կարելի է համոզված պնդել որ իշխանափոխությունը 7 սարի հետեւում չի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բացառված չի որովհետեւ նա չի գնա մարտիմեկյան ճնշումների, բացի այդ ամն-ը արդեն կողքի է կանգնել, եւ վերջապես ամբողջ վրաց ժողովուրդը հոգնել է էդ շիզոֆրենիկից… 
> ս մի քանի օր առաջ Թիֆլիսում էի, եւ տեսնելով էնտեղ կատարվողը կարելի է համոզված պնդել որ իշխանափոխությունը 7 սարի հետեւում չի:


Մի հատ կասե՞ք, թե էդ «շիզոֆրեննիկը» այդ ի՞նչ է արել խեղճ վրաց ժողովրդին, բացի գալստուկն ուտելուց ու պատերազմում պարտվելուց (յանի կարող էր և հաղթել :LOL: ), որ հոգնել են։ Թալանում է, ճնշում է, ոտնահարում է իրավունքները… ի՞նչ է անում ի վերջո։

----------


## Elmo

> պատերազմում պարտվելուց


Պարտության դատապարտված պատերազմ ա սկսել: Էդ զոհերը մարդիկ էին չէ՞:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պարտության դատապարտված պատերազմ ա սկսել: Էդ զոհերը մարդիկ էին չէ՞:


Ապացուցված է՞, որ եթե չսկսեր, ավելի լավ կլիներ։ Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ իր սկսելը ձիու քայլ էր։ Որ չսկսեր, Ռուսաստանը հիմա կերել էր Վրաստանին առանց պատերազմի։ Խոսքի օրինակ։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ապացուցված է՞, որ եթե չսկսեր, ավելի լավ կլիներ։ Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ իր սկսելը ձիու քայլ էր։ Որ չսկսեր, Ռուսաստանը հիմա կերել էր Վրաստանին առանց պատերազմի։ Խոսքի օրինակ։


Այ հենց դա ապացուցեն ցուցարարներին, էլ իշխանափոխության չեն գնա: Ես իմ համոզմունքները չեմ արտահայտում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ հենց դա ապացուցեն ցուցարարներին, էլ իշխանափոխության չեն գնա: Ես իմ համոզմունքները չեմ արտահայտում:


Ինքը կարծես թե արդարացել է, որ ոչ թե սկսել է, այլ պաշտպանվել է։ Իսկ լավագույն պաշտպանության ձևը դա հարձակումն է։ :Wink: Այնպես որ ի՞նչն է սխալ արել։ :Wink:

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Մի հատ կասե՞ք, թե էդ «շիզոֆրեննիկը» այդ ի՞նչ է արել խեղճ վրաց ժողովրդին, բացի գալստուկն ուտելուց ու պատերազմում պարտվելուց (յանի կարող էր և հաղթել), որ հոգնել են։ Թալանում է, ճնշում է, ոտնահարում է իրավունքները… ի՞նչ է անում ի վերջո։


Իսկ քիչ է պատերազմում պարտվելը, մենակ դա հերիք է, որ հրաժարական տար, ամնի պարտադրած պատերազմի մեջ ներքաշեց, 100ավոր մարդիկ կոտորվեցին, դեռ քիչ է՞: ս Իսկ ինչ եղավ միլիարդների հասնող օգնությունները, ուր են  էդ փողերը, ինչու՞ Ջավախքին ինքնավարություն չի տալիս:

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Ինքը կարծես թե արդարացել է, որ ոչ թե սկսել է, այլ պաշտպանվել է։ Իսկ լավագույն պաշտպանության ձևը դա հարձակումն է։Այնպես որ ի՞նչն է սխալ արել։


Դե ինքը պիտի արդարանար, հո չեր ասելու հա ես էի մեղավոր, թող ինքն էլ կոմպլիմենտար քաղաքականություն վարեր, նույն հաջողությամբ կարող է հայաստանի վրա հարձակվել ու ասել վոր ջավախքում պատրաստվում էին ընդհարման, հետո ադրբեջանի վրա հարձակվեր մառնեուլի պատճառով, ու սենց փաստորեն մի քանի ճակատով քյալլա տա,

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ քիչ է պատերազմում պարտվելը, մենակ դա հերիք է, որ հրաժարական տար, ամնի պարտադրած պատերազմի մեջ ներքաշեց, 100ավոր մարդիկ կոտորվեցին, դեռ քիչ է՞: ս Իսկ ինչ եղավ միլիարդների հասնող օգնությունները, ուր են  էդ փողերը, *ինչու՞ Ջավախքին ինքնավարություն չի տալիս*:


Ինչի փաստորեն կարող էր և հաղթե՞լ: Գուցե ընտրեց բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներից լավագույն տարբերակը: Սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է, բայց գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի՞, ոնց ասենք մնացած անհանդուրժողական կարծիքները: Փողերից Artgeo-ին հարցրու, գուցե Թիֆլիսում բաժանում են արդեն: :Wink: 
Ու վերջինից միանգամից սկսեիր էլի :Wink:  Իսկ ինչո՞ւ պիտի Ջավախքին ինքնավարություն տա, որովհետև դու այդպե՞ս ես ուզում: Գուցե միանգամից նվիրի՞ Հայաստանին: Կոբուլետին էլ խնդրում եմ ուզեք, ձեռի հետ: 




> Դե ինքը պիտի արդարանար, հո չեր ասելու հա ես էի մեղավոր, *թող ինքն էլ կոմպլիմենտար քաղաքականություն վարեր*, նույն հաջողությամբ կարող է հայաստանի վրա հարձակվել ու ասել վոր ջավախքում պատրաստվում էին ընդհարման, հետո ադրբեջանի վրա հարձակվեր մառնեուլի պատճառով, ու սենց փաստորեն մի քանի ճակատով քյալլա տա,


Ապեր, նայեց տեսավ թե Հայաստանը իր կոմպլեմենտարիզմով ինչի է հասել դրա համար էլ խելքը գլխին քաղաքականություն վարեց՝ յան տվեց ռուսներից: Ճիշտ է, հիմա ռուսները ամեն կերպ վիզ են դրել իրենց ագենտներով ու վրաց միամիտ ժողովրդով, բայց դե Սահակաշվիլին ինձ թվում է կդոմփի բոլորին, Արթգեոյի խոսքերով:

----------

Rammer (28.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ինձ համար լրիվ մեկա, թե վրացիների գլխին դա ինչ օյինա դնում, բայց մեր տարածաշրջանում նման խփնված հիստերիկների առկայությունը խիստ վտանգավոր է:

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր, նայեց տեսավ թե Հայաստանը իր կոմպլեմենտարիզմով ինչի է հասել դրա համար էլ խելքը գլխին քաղաքականություն վարեց՝ յան տվեց ռուսներից: Ճիշտ է, հիմա ռուսները ամեն կերպ վիզ են դրել իրենց ագենտներով ու վրաց միամիտ ժողովրդով, բայց դե Սահակաշվիլին ինձ թվում է կդոմփի բոլորին, Արթգեոյի խոսքերով:


Ճտերը աշնանն են հաշվում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինքը կարծես թե արդարացել է, որ ոչ թե սկսել է, այլ պաշտպանվել է։ Իսկ լավագույն պաշտպանության ձևը դա հարձակումն է։Այնպես որ ի՞նչն է սխալ արել։


Սահակաշվիլիի արնախում ռեժիմը սեփական երկրի ներսում չունենալով աջակցություն սանձարցակեց պատերազմ խեղճ ու ոչնչացման եզրին գտնվող օս ժողովրդի դեմ: 2008 թվականի օգոստոսի ընդամենը երկու օրվա ընթացքում ոչնչացվեց շուրջ 20 000 անմեղ օս, չեչեն և ռուս խաղաղ բոեվիկ: Եթե ռուսների համար դա աննշան կորուստ էր, ապա օս ժողովրդի համար դա ցեղասպանություն էր: Եթե չլիներ ռուս դերժավան, փրկիչ Պուտինի գլխավորությամբ, ապա այսօր օս և աբխազ ժողովրդից միայն մեկ նմուշ կմնար, այն էլ թանգարանում: 
Սահակաշվիլին պիտի պատասխան տա օս ժողովրդի առաջ, իսկ նրա հայրիկի՝ Բուշ կրտսերի տղան նախագահ դառնալուց հետո պիտի անպայման արտասանի ցեղասպանություն բառը:

----------

Լեո (29.05.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Artgeo (և մյուս "Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության" կողմնակիցներ), դուք կարո՞ղ եք հիմնավորել թե ինչու պետք է Աբխազիան և Հարավային Օսիան գտնվեն Վրաստանի կազմում: Ես կարող եմ հիմնավորել հակառակը: Այդ տարածաշրջանները Վրաստանի մաս չեն եղել: Նրանք եղել են ռուսական կայսրության մաս: Հետո ԽՍՀՄ-ի ժամանակ միացվել են Վրաստանին: Սակայն Վրաստանը անկախանալուց ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը հայտարարեց օկուպացիա: Եվ եթե, կոպիտ ասած, Վրաստանը "չի ընդունում" ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը, ապա ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի պնդել, որ այդ տարածաշրջաններն իրենն են:

Կներեք, եթե այս հարցն արդեն քննարկվել ե:

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo (և մյուս "Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանության" կողմնակիցներ), դուք կարո՞ղ եք հիմնավորել թե ինչու պետք է Աբխազիան և Հարավային Օսիան գտնվեն Վրաստանի կազմում: Ես կարող եմ հիմնավորել հակառակը: Այդ տարածաշրջանները Վրաստանի մաս չեն եղել: Նրանք եղել են ռուսական կայսրության մաս: Հետո ԽՍՀՄ-ի ժամանակ միացվել են Վրաստանին: Սակայն Վրաստանը անկախանալուց ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը հայտարարեց օկուպացիա: Եվ եթե, կոպիտ ասած, Վրաստանը "չի ընդունում" ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանը, ապա ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի պնդել, որ այդ տարածաշրջաններն իրենն են:
> 
> Կներեք, եթե այս հարցն արդեն քննարկվել ե:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ։ Գիժ Սահակաշվիլին իրենից դուրս բաներ է հնարում և բացարձակապես որևէ իրավունք չունի պահանջելու, որ Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան լինեն Վրաստանի կազմում։ 
Մենք՝ մի խումբ հայրենասեր և հեղափոխական երիտասարդներս պատրաստվում ենք նամակներ հղել աշխարհի բոլոր կազմակերպություններին պահանջով ազատագրել Աբխազիան, Օսեթիան, Ջավախքը, Մառնեուլին, Աջարիան։ Առանձին նամակ ենք հղելու Թբիլիսիի Էլիա և Հավլաբար թաղամասերի համար, դրանք օրինական տերերին՝ հայերին վերադարձնելու պահանջով։ 
Սահակաշվիլիին պետք է դատել միջազգային դատարանում հարևան երկրների՝ Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի, Թուրքիայի, Ռուսաստանի և նրանց ազգերի նկատմամբ իրականացրած բռնարարությունների, հողերը զավթելու պատճառով։ Նա նաև պետք է ներողություն խնդրի փրկիչ Պուտինից նրան Լիլիպուտին անվանելու համար և հաստատի դատարանում, որ փողկապերը, որոնք նա պարբերաբար ուտում է գնվել են իր իսկ միջոցներով և ոչ խեղճ վրաց ժողովրդի վճարած հարկերից։

----------


## voter

Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, Վրաստանի պառլամենտում ընդիմությունը ներկայացված չի՞ Ինչի չեն օրենքներ ընդունում կատվածահար անում Սահակաշվիլիի կառավարությունը, որ բացի հրաժարականից բան չկարողանան անեն։

Թե Վրացական պառլամենտում Ազգային ժողովի նման միայն մի երկու հատ ընդիմադիր է անկախ նրանից, որ ընդիմիությունը այդքան կողմնակից ունի, որ նույնիսկ Սաակաշվիլին է «հարգում» փորձում հետներն բանակցել։

ՈՒղղակի չեմ հետաքրքրվել պառլամենտում քանի տոկոս է կառավարական ու քանի ընդիմադիր իսկ եթե պառլամենտը սուս փուս անում են այն ինչ Սաակաշվիլին է ասում ուրեմն նման ղեկավարման համակարգի լեգիտիմության մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է։

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում, Վրաստանի պառլամենտում ընդիմությունը ներկայացված չի՞ Ինչի չեն օրենքներ ընդունում կատվածահար անում Սահակաշվիլիի կառավարությունը, որ բացի հրաժարականից բան չկարողանան անեն։
> 
> Թե Վրացական պառլամենտում Ազգային ժողովի նման միայն մի երկու հատ ընդիմադիր է անկախ նրանից, որ ընդիմիությունը այդքան կողմնակից ունի, որ նույնիսկ Սաակաշվիլին է «հարգում» փորձում հետներն բանակցել։
> 
> ՈՒղղակի չեմ հետաքրքրվել պառլամենտում քանի տոկոս է կառավարական ու քանի ընդիմադիր իսկ եթե պառլամենտը սուս փուս անում են այն ինչ Սաակաշվիլին է ասում ուրեմն նման ղեկավարման համակարգի լեգիտիմության մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է։


Մի մասը մանդատներից հրաժարվել ա հենց սկզբում ու փողոցում ա հիմա կանգնած, մյուս մասը պառլամենտում ա ու հիմա բանակցում ա իշխանությունների հետ։

Աբխազիայում որոշել են Բենետոնի խանութ բացել։ Թբիլիսիում ի նշան բողոքի անժամկետ փակվեց Բենետոնի խանութը։

----------


## Լեո

Կա արդյո՞ք վիճակագրական տվյալ, թե ինչքան էր Սաակաշվիլիի վարկանիշը իշխանության գալու ժամանակ և ինչքան է հիմա:

----------


## Norton

Էս տեսել էիք? :Shok:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չէի տեսել, բայց լսել էի, որ Բուշի անվան փողոց ունեն: Բայց դա դեռ նորմալ է:
Համեմատաբար վերջերս վրացիները շատ արժեքավոր օրդեն են ներմուծել, մոտավորապես ազգային հերոսի կարգի: Եվ գիտե՞ք, թե ով է առաջինը արժանացել այդ օրդենին: Եթե չգիտեիք, հույս ունեմ` կոնտեքստից հասկացաք:

----------


## Artgeo

Շնորհավորում եմ Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներին, որ Պուտինի հերթական փորձը տապալվեց, գոնե այս էտապին:  :Smile:  
Թեման կարելի է փակել:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է: Հուսանք վերաբացելու առիթ չի լինի: Խաղաղ կյանք և բարեկեցություն Վրաստանին ու վրաց ժողովրդին:*

----------

Lion (03.06.2009), Աթեիստ (03.06.2009), Հայկօ (06.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման ակտուալություն է ձեռք բերել և վերաբացվել է թեմայի հեղինակի խնդրանքով:*

----------


## Artgeo

Ասեմ, դուք էլ ինքներդ որոշեք ակտուալություն կա՞, թե՞ չէ։



Ուրեմն մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ Վրաստանի նախկին վարչապետ Զուրաբ Նողայդելին գնացել էր նորընտիր Ցարի, կագեբեշնիկ Պուծինի դուռը։ 



Ոչ միայն գնացել էր, այլ նաև շնորհակալություն էր հայտնել «Վրաստանի նկատմամբ ուշադրություն ցուցաբերելու և աջակցության համար»… Թե հատկապես ի՞նչն ի նկատի ուներ պարոն Նողայդելին, դժվարանում եմ ասել։ Հուսով եմ ոչ 2008 թվականի Վրաստանի ռմբակոծումը…



Չանցավ և մեկ ամիս մեծն Պուծինի դուռը կրկին թակեցին։ Լսենք Պուծինին.
- Ո՞վ է ասի ներսից ես, 
Դրսից ինչ որ պառավ մի կին 
Ասաց «Մատաղ լինեմ քեզ»... 

Մի կտոր հաց ողորմացիր, 
Աղքատ կին եմ, որբ, անտեր, 
Ու ես իսկույն դուռը բացի՝ 
Հրաշք... Նինո Բուրջանաձեն էր…

Բուրջանաձեն շնորհակալություն չի հայտնել, երևի փող էնքան էլ չի տվել, որքան նախատեսվում էր…

Մայիսի 31-ին Վրաստանում տեղի են ունենալու ՏԻՄ և Թբիլիսիի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ։


Վերջին նորությունը երևի գիտեք։ Էն, որ մի քանի օր առաջ Վրաստան-Ռուսաստան սահմանի վրա Ռուսաստանը բացեց Հայաստան-Ռուսաստան սահմանը։

----------


## Artgeo

Էս պահին ոչ այնքան կարևոր, բայց հունիսի սկզբերի համար չափից դուրս կարևոր մի գրառում եմ ուզում անել։

Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռարձակողի 2-րդ ալիքը վերաձևակերպվեց մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ քաղաքական հեռուստաաալիքի։ 24/7 ռեժիմով հեռարձակվում են քաղաքական գործիչների բրիֆինգները, երեկոյան մի քանի ժամանոց ծրագրեր են ուղիղ եթերում, որոնք այս պահին տարբեր քաղաքական միավորներին են տրվում։ Այսինքն, ամեն երեկո մեկ քաղաքական միավորին տրվում է մի քանի ժամ եթեր և այդ եթերում, ստուդիայում նստած ինչ ուզում ասում ու անում են։ Առանց կողմնակի վարողի։

Համապետական երեք ալիքների վրա նախընտրական թոք շոուեր են սկսել ցուցադրել։ 

Երկուշաբթի, հինգշաբթի 22.00 - Իմեդի 
Ուրբաթ 23.00 - Ռուսթավի 2 
Կիրակի 20.00 - Առաջին ալիք
Բոլոր այս ալիքները հասանելի են սովորական ալեհավաքով, արբանյակային ալեհավաքով, ինտերնետի միջոցով, ընդ որում մի քանի տարբեր կայքերի միջոցով, վերջին 10 օրվա արխիվը նեռարյալ:

Նոն-ստոպ քաղաքականություն է նաև երկու տեղական՝ Թբիլիսյան ընդդիմադիր ալիքով՝ Կավկասիա և Մաեստրո: Ալիքները նույնպես հասանելի է ինտերնետով, Կավկասիան սովորական ալեհավաքով, իսկ Մաեստրոն կաբելային ցանցով: 

Սրան ավելցնենք նաև ամեն երեկո բոլոր ալիքներով լրատվական ծրագրերի մեջ ուղիղ միացումներն ու հարցազրույցները:

Կրկնում եմ, այս պահին այնքան էլ կարևոր չի այս գրառումը, հունիսի վայնասունի ժամանակ կարևոր կլինի: Ի դեպ, արդեն հիմա, ուղիղ եթերներում Նողայդելիի կողմնակիցները բողոքում են, որ իրենց եթեր չեն տրամադրում...

Վերջում ՖՍԲշնիկների հերթական «շեդեվրը»  :LOL:  http://video.yandex.ru/users/iron-tv/view/295

----------

Բիձա (28.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Վերջում ՖՍԲշնիկների հերթական «շեդեվրը»  http://video.yandex.ru/users/iron-tv/view/295


բայց ինչ մեղք էն էտ ռսերը  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Երկու օր առաջ Պուծինը իրա պիոնեռներով, դրոշակներով գնաց ձյուդոյի չեմպիոնատին, սպասում էր, որ առաջին տեղ են գրավելու, Վրաստանի հիմնը կանգնած լսեց, տխուր, տրտում… Իսկ ռուսները երրորդ տեղում էին…

Վերջին մեկ շաբաթը CNN -ի I Report ծրագրի ուշադրության կենտրոնում Վրաստանն էր։ 

Նախընտրական պայքարը պաշտոնապես սկսված է։ Նողայդելիի կողմից ագրեսիվ ու հիստերիկ ձևով։ 

Հանրայինի եթերում ավելացել են ուղիղ եթերով նախընտրական շոուները։

----------


## ministr

Պուտինը ձյուդոիստներով էր տապալելու Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը?  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Հերթական փորձի մեկնարկը տրված է:

*Գլխավոր դերերում
*

*Նինո Անզորովնա* պառլամենտի ՆԱԽԿԻՆ խոսմակ, այժմ գործազուրկ



*Իրակլի Օքրուաշվիլի* պաշտպանության ՆԱԽԿԻՆ նախարար, այժմ գործազուրկ, Ֆրանսիայի բնակիչ

----------

Հայաստան-Վրաստան (25.05.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Օքրուաշվիլին հայտարարել է, որ մայիսի 25-ին կլինի Վրաստանում և «Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմի վերջը կգա»

Ներքին գործերի նախարարությունը հայտարարել է, որ հենց Օքրուաշվիլին գա Վրաստան, նրան կձերբակալեն:

Հիշեցնեմ, որ Օքրուաշվիլին գտնվում է Ֆրանսիայում, այնտեղ նա ստացել է քաղաքական ապաստարան:

----------


## Artgeo

Օքրուաշվիլին ասեց. «Չեմ գալիս»

Միտինգը որի ժամկետը լրանում էր մայիսի 26-ի 0.00-ին ցրվեց 0.15-ից սկսած:

----------


## Artgeo

*Ցանկացած ռուսալեզու կրեմլական ԶԼՄ (регнум, лента, первый канал և այլն)*




> ​Несколько сотен человек погибло при разгоне митинга в столице Грузии Тбилиси. Напомним, что несколько десятков миллионов мирно протестовали против кровавого режима Саакашвили.


*Ցանկացած հայալեզու կրեմլական ԶԼՄ (Հայոց աշխարհ, պանորամա, պանարմենիան, Հ1 և այլն)*




> Հարյուրավոր մարդիկ են զոհվել Վրաստանի մայրաքաղաք Թբիլիսիում: Հիշեցնենք, որ մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն մարդ էր մասնակցում Սաակաշվիլու արյունալի ռեժիմի դեմ:


*Վրացական ԶԼՄ-ների մեծ մասը* 
 :Think:  Խառն ա... Մի մասը համարյա նույնը ինչ ռուսականները, մյուս մասը 



> Մայիսի 26-ին խաղաղ ոստիկանությունը ցրեց արյունաքաղց հարբած ավազակներին, սպանվել է մի քանի տասնյակ ոստիկան:


*Իրականություն*
Դեռ փորձում եմ պարզել...

----------

Աթեիստ (26.05.2011)

----------


## Artgeo



----------


## Artgeo

*Ներքին գործերի նախարարության հայտարարությունը*
http://pik.tv/ru/news/story/mvd-gruzii-provelo-brifing

----------

Աթեիստ (26.05.2011)

----------


## yerevanci



----------

